#ubuntu-nl 2011-07-11
<K-4U> een goeiemorgen
<K-4U> ik heb wat rare usb problemen, kan iemand mij hiermee helpen?
<K-4U> Ja, ik weet dat ik een complete vraag moet stellen, maar ik weet bij god niet waar te beginnen
<K-4U> hmm, iedereen druk aant werk blijkbaar :P
<CH_> Wat bedoel je met 'raar'?
<K-4U> ik heb n apparaat, dat werkt voor een paar minuten, maar daarna geen gegevens meer doorlaat
<K-4U> opnieuw inpluggen heeft geen zin, usb drivers herladen(modprobe -r en weer toevoegen) werkt niet
<K-4U> alleen pc reboot helpt
<CasW> En je weet zeker dat het ding niet oververhit of zoiets?
<CasW> (Wat voor apparaat is het?)
<K-4U> http://dangerousprototypes.com/docs/USB_IR_Toy_101
<CasW> Hmm, van dangerousprototypes.com, nomen est omen :p
<K-4U> uh? :P nja, 't is voor mn werk, moet het ding uitzoeken
<CasW> En dat lampje erop doet ook niets meer? (Die "indicator light"?)
<K-4U> jawel, die knippert als een gek als ik een knop induw, daarom is het zo raar
<K-4U> ik vind het sowieso al raar dat ik hem niet op de usb serial krijg
<CasW> Weet je zeker dat er gewoon níets wordt overgegeven? (Wireshark)
<K-4U> zelfs met een cat zie ik niets
<K-4U> hoe kan ik dat met wireshark doen? ik dacht dat die alleen IP packages kon sniffen
<CasW> Die kan je ook over usb-poorten laten sniffen (ik weet niet of dat alleen IP packages zijn, echter)
<K-4U> mja, je zou t met een cat moeten terugkrijgen, toch?
<K-4U> kan ik ubuntu vertellen dat hij de device niet op /dev/ttyACM0 moet zetten, maar op /dev/ttyACM1?
<CasW> Ik denk het :p Ik weet van cat alleen dat je er bestanden mee kan uitlezen in de terminal :p
<K-4U> mwoh, ook seriele verbindingen
<K-4U> ik heb hem al eens in cat gezien
<K-4U> even zien.. wireshark geeft mij 4 usbmons
<CasW> Voor alle vier usbpoorten, neem ik aan
<K-4U> nee, er komt helemaal niets binnen
<CasW> En in het begin komt er dus wél iets binnen (kan je ermee werken)?
<K-4U> ja, dat is het rare
<K-4U> ik kon er ook gewoon mee werken, ik was lirc aan het instellen
<K-4U> en opeens kon hij geen enkele knop meer vinden
<CasW> Hij werkt dus weer als je herstart?
<K-4U> daarnet werkte het gewoon na een restart
<K-4U> toen zat hij zelfs op /dev/ttyUSB0
<CasW> Herstart weer 's en test dan weer met Wireshark
<K-4U> ok dan
<K-4U> brb
<CasW> (Dan weten we of het niet aan Wireshark ligt en of hij misschien iets zegt van dat 'ie in slaapstand gaat of zoiets)
<CasW> (Niet logisch, maar goed0
<K-4U> biw
<CasW> En, zie je iets?
<K-4U> nu kan irrecord niet eens verbinding maken
<K-4U> en, hij is weer als een ttyUSB0 :\
<CasW> Hmm :(
<K-4U> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/435972/
<CasW> (Toevallig Windows nog op een computer staan?)
<K-4U> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/435973/ en nog wat uitgebreidere info
<K-4U> uhm.. ja dat is een goeie :P op mijn eigen niet meer
<CasW> Ja, dat is het enige wat ik nog kan bedenken :p
<K-4U> heb nu weer de cdc_acm module geladen, maar daar werkt het ook niet mee
<CasW> (Lijkt enigszins op zo'n Sony MP3-speler die wij hier hebben, die werkt ook niet onder Linux, wordt eerst aangekoppeld en dan meteen weer afgekoppeld)
<K-4U> wat is die error -5.
<CasW> Geen idee
<K-4U> oke
<K-4U> het werkt
<CasW> Oh, wat heb je gedaan?
<K-4U> blijkbaar zend de afstandsbediening die ik heb geen RC5 uit
<K-4U> dus ik ga even een andere remote zoeken..
<K-4U> bedankt voor de hulp!
<CasW> Geen dank
<Germ> Hallo. Ik ben wat aan het experimenteren met de drivers en opties van mijn HP Color Laserjet 2840. Deze print veel trager dan hij zou moeten (weet ik van oud werkgevers waar we ook dit soort printers hadden). Een van de dingen die ik zou willen 'tunen' is dat hij begint te printen zodra ik de opdracht geef. Nu gaat hij hem eerst volledig eerst naar mijn lokale cups sturen, dan volledig in het printergeheugen proppen, en dan pas printen.
<Germ> Weet iemand of dit te verbeteren valt?
<lg188> hoe ziet een bios chip eruit ?
<lg188> ofja
<lg188> chip waar de bios inzit
<lg188> ik krijg pc niet opgestart en wil checken als mijn bios nog werkt
<Jeeves_> lg188: Je kunt niet zomaar een bios omprikken
<Germ> Hoe wil je dat checken dan?
<lg188> kijken als die fysiek nog in orde is
<Germ> Als je niet weet hoe de chip eruit ziet, neem ik ook niet aan dat je specialistische apparatuur hebt om dat door te meten.
<lg188> niet dat die half gemsolten is ofzo
<Jeeves_> lg188: Ik heb eigenlijk nog nooit een bios stuk zien gaan :)
<Germ> Dan is de kans dat je geheugen of processor defect is vele malen hoger, in mijn ervaring.
<Jeeves_> Wat start er niet op aan de pc?
<lg188> als ik op start knop duw gebeurt niks
<lg188> heb ram al herstoken
<Germ> voeding is gedachte 1
<Jeeves_> Dan is gewoon je voeding stuk ja :)
<lg188> die is ok
<Jeeves_> Hoe weet je dat?
<lg188> blauw lichtje boven startknop
<Germ> Jeeves_, moederbord kan dan ook nog hoor.
<Jeeves_> lg188: Dat zegt niets
<lg188> brandt niet als batterij er niet insteekt enzo$
<Jeeves_> lg188: Het kan prima zijn dat je voeding nog wel iets doet, maar niet alles
<Jeeves_> ik zou de voeding eens aan een andere machine hangen
<Germ> Een voeding heeft meerdere 'rails' waar spanning van verschillende voltages op staat. Dat de een het doet wil niet zeggen dat de andere het doet.
<lg188> ik kan er in iedergevl niet goed bij om te kijke
<Jeeves_> ik durf bijna te wedden dat die het dan ook niet doet
<Jeeves_> Germ: Uiteraard kan het moederbord ook stuk zijn :)
<lg188> mhm
<lg188> ik zal es kijken als er dichter bij kan
<lg188> f* die casing is te complex vr mij xD
<lg188> dus aj ik geraak er nie bij
<lg188> unfixable in ym hands
<glenn_> hi
<lg188> is er voor pidgin een overlay ?
<lg188> voor ingame te kunnen chatten ?
#ubuntu-nl 2011-07-12
<glenn_> waarom valt de pc soms meestal -+ 1 uur uit
<Jeeves_> soms meestal?
<nightrid3r> energie beheer ?
<glenn_> nee
<glenn_> meestal
<Jeeves_> En dan gaat ie na een uur weer aan?
<glenn_> bedoel na een uur werken
<Jeeves_> Oh! 'Waarom valt de PC soms na ongeveer 1 uur uit?'
<Jeeves_> Dat is de vraag?
<glenn_> ja
<Jeeves_> #durfduidelijketaaltevragen
<Jeeves_> Sluit ie netjes af, of gaat ie gewoon uit?
<glenn_> beeld wordt zwart
<glenn_> meer niet
<nightrid3r> kan zijn dat ie gewoon in slaapstand gaat
<glenn_> nee
<CH_> Klinkt als een probleem met power management.
<glenn_> kan
<Jeeves_> Klinkt als iets waar m'n zwager laatst ook over belde
<glenn_> ?
<glenn_> hoe krijg ik tb 5.0 in nederlands
<glenn__> wie kan mij helpen met printen dat bepaald tekst zo slecht doorkomt met tekst is zwart met witte puntjes
<alex--> Goedenavond
<alex--> Ik heb een tijdje geleden ubuntu server op me pc geinstalleerd, maar ben me gebruikersnaam en wachtwoord vergeten, is er een manier om deze terug te halen?
<alex--> Ik weet me gebruikersnaam, wachtwoord, mysql wachtwoord en root wachtwoord niet meer..
<nightrid3r> alex-- http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-forgotten-ubuntu-password-in-2-minutes-or-less/
<alex--> nightrid3r: het probleem is dus dat ik geen grub menu zie
<nightrid3r> hmmm
<alex--> Ah ik zit in grub
<nightrid3r> :)
<lg188> als ik ubuntu opstart via usb ( geisntaleerd met universal usb installer) dan krijg een hele reeks van errors van ata en sata terwijl ik geen harde schijf heb insteke
<lg188> ook errors van khubd dat die langer dan 120seconden geblokeert is
<lg188> meerdermaals*
<alex--> Wat moet ik nu doen?
<lg188> wat is het probleem?
<alex--> Sorry dat ik zo onduidelijk ben
<alex--> Er staat dat ik rescue mode moet selecteren, maar die staat niet in de lijst.
<lg188> recovery mode ?
<lg188> ben pas gejoined dus geen idee
<alex--> [19:02] <nightrid3r> alex-- http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-forgotten-ubuntu-password-in-2-minutes-or-less/
<alex--> "at the grub prompt and use the arrow keys to select the rescue mode option and press enter. "
<alex--> Ik krijg dat dus niet
<lg188> ja recovery mode
<alex--> Die staat niet in de lijst
<alex--> recovery mode
<lg188> je hebt dus grub?
<alex--> Wacht
<alex--> Stond verborgen
<alex--> Ik weet wel ongeveer mijn wachtwoord
<lg188> de pagian helpt je wel verder xD
<lg188> is heel goed uitgelegd
<alex--> Maar als ik dit kan doen, dan kan elke andere persoon dit toch?
<lg188> *gooit in bladwijzers*
<alex--> Nee, er staat dat ik dan iets krijg als 'root@something'
<lg188> ja eigenlijk wel
<alex--> Maar ik krijg een menu
<lg188> root
<alex--> met: resume, clean, dpkg, grub, netroot, root
<alex--> thx
<alex--> oei ik weet me gebruikersnaam niet
<lg188> goh
<alex--> ?
<lg188> ik weet nei hoe je de user weergeeft
<lg188> maar probeer es users
<alex--> gebeurd niks
<lg188> ah cd /home/
<lg188> werkt da ?
<lg188> zoja dir geeft alle gebruikersnamen weer
<lg188> %%cat /etc/passwd |grep "/home" |cut -d: -f1
<lg188> de %% weg
<alex--> ah
<alex--> gebruikersnaam is server
<alex--> dan weet ik mijn wachtwoord ook :)
<lg188> xD
<alex--> Oh nee toch niet :(
<alex--> Maar dit kan iedereen toch doen?
<lg188> btw als je klaar bent die recovery mode terug hidden zetten
<alex--> En zo een server wachtwoord terughalen?
<lg188> je geraakt nrml niet zomaar bij een server
<alex--> Ah
<alex--> Dus als je fysieke toegang hebt tot een server kun je wachtwoorden veranderen?
<alex--> en hoe verander ik root en mysql wachtwoord?
<lg188> ja en root kun je niet veranderen
<lg188> denk ik
<alex--> Oei
<alex--> Nou dit zal ik vast nooit nodig hebben
<alex--> die *
<lg188> ma je meot wel power user zijn om root acces te kunnen krijgen
<alex--> Wat is een power user?
<lg188> administrator*
<lg188> accoutn dat aangemaakt word bij instalatie
<lg188> dat meer rechten heeft dan de meeste gebruikers en minder dan root
<lg188> ik ben door
<alex--> Ja dat ben ik
<alex--> Deze account is gemaakt bij de installatie
<glenn__> wie kan mij met volgende help  als ik een taak maak thunderbid kalender die pas begint op 1/8/11 waarom wordt deze niet getoond
<alex--> Hoe kan ik in ubuntu server gebruik maken van de netwerkverbinding van mijn andere computer?
<glenn__> alex hoe bedoel je
<lg188> gwn lankabel derin en dan kan je da nrml xD
<Brumm3l> glenn: is de instelling van je kalender juist? Wordt deze taak nu niet op 8 januari neergezet?
<glenn__> brun
<glenn__> Brumm3l, waar zou die op januari gezet worden
<glenn__> alex--,
<alex-->  glenn__ ja/
<alex--> ?
<Brumm3l> 1/8/11 zou ook 8 januari kunnen zijn, in plaats van 1 augustus.
<alex--> glenn__: de ene pc is ubuntu server, en de andere pc is windows 7
<glenn__> alles kun je omdraaien dus laat maar met zo een onzin sorry
<glenn__> en wat wil je juist doen
<glenn__> alex
<glenn__> axel snap niet wet je wilt doen
<alex--> Ik heb een pc met windows 7 en een wifi adapter
<alex--> Ik wil dat het internet via wifi naar mijn lan poort gaat, en die gaat van vervolgens naar mijn ubuntu server
<glenn__> en die wifi is verdonden met
<glenn__> alex weet je wel het verschil tussen wifi en lan
<alex--> wifi is verbonden met me router
<alex--> Wat ik nu heb: Router > (wifi) > windows 7 pc
<alex--> Wat ik wil: Router > (wifi) > windows 7 pc > (lan kabel) > ubuntu server
<glenn__> waarom niet naar de rouder
<glenn__> router van de server
<glenn__> router ->
<glenn__> sever
<glenn__> en uw router is met een kabel verbonden
<glenn__> bedoel de server -> win 7
<glenn__> waarom maken veel mensen het super ingewikkeld
<glenn__> axel
<glenn__> alex--,
<alex--> omdat er geen kabel ligt van router naar de server
<alex--> server en win7 pc staan in me kamer
<alex--> router staat beneden
<glenn__> en waar om ook geen wifi in server
<glenn__> waarom heb je een server nodig ten eerste
<hansw> wifi in een server?
<hansw> waarom wel?
<glenn__> kan toch
<glenn__> waarom server nodig
<glenn__> snap  totaal het nut niet
<glenn__> dus laat maar
<glenn__> in zo een onzin steek ik mijn tijd niet
<hansw> om zaken te delen tussen meerdere gebruikers, server side applicaties te draaien
<glenn__> sorry
<hansw> owja, nou laat dan maar
<glenn__> dat weet ik hansw
<glenn__> maar waarom geen wifi n server
<hansw> omdat dat onveilig is en ook nog onzinnig is als het in een server park staat
<glenn__> dat is juist de laatste hansw
<glenn__> maar staat in zijn kamer
<hansw> ah, thuisserver
<glenn__> vermoed het
<alex--> Omdat ik maar 1 wifi dingetje heb
<alex--> en 2 pc's
<hansw> een server noem ik iets met flink wat processoren, flink geheugen en wellicht flink wat virtuele machine's er op
<alex--> Waarvoor heb ik een server nodig?
<glenn__> waarom een ubuntu server voor thuis begot
<hansw> of een dikke unix
<alex--> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Server#Gangbare_servertypen
<hansw> alex--, je hebt geen server nodig als je dat vraagt :-)
<alex--> Was meer bedoeld als een retorische vraag
<alex--> Daarom ook die link
<glenn__> alex--, wat wil je jusit doen
<alex--> webserver, gameserver
<alex--> nas functionaliteit
<alex--> printerserver
<glenn__> ken je wel iets van linux
<hansw> die wiki pagina is wel erg theoretisch
<alex--> glenn__: nee ik weet er niks van hoor, beheer alleen 2 servers in een datacenter
<hansw> zelfs op een oracle doos draaien meerdere servers, http, oracle ....
<glenn__> ik geef het op met zo een onzin
<glenn__> sorry
<alex--> glenn__: het gaat er niet om waarom ik een server wil, of zo'n verbinding wil maken via mijn win7 pc, maar hoe het moet.
<glenn__> steek een wifi man
<glenn__> punt
<glenn__> gaat er wel om
<alex--> steek een wifi?
<glenn__> wifi in de server
<glenn__> geloof niet dat je server beheerd zou eerst met de basisch beginnen
<glenn__> hansw, je draaid dan op die server vbox niet
<hansw> glenn__, op die niet nee, maar oracle kan wel weer als virtuele server draaien op een andere
<hansw> _kan_ zeg ik
<glenn__> hansw hoe doe je het dan bv op ubuntu
<hansw> glenn__, niet
<hansw> kan wel maar dat wil je niet
<hansw> tenzij je dikke hardware hebt
<glenn__> wat noem je dikke hardware
<hansw> commercieel gezien doen wij het op vmware en dikke storage zoals een msa met flink wat terrabytes
<hansw> esx machine's zelf zijn meestal flink zware hp servers
<glenn__> hansw wat is een msa ?
<hansw> een storage oplossing, men noemt het ook wel schijvenbak
<glenn__> weet het hansw
<glenn__> zeg zou je bv een vmware kunnen opzetten met windows xp er in
<glenn__> kan ik dan daar gedeelde directory op benaderen
<hansw> xp als virtuele machine, ja, dat kan
<glenn__> ok
<hansw> directories kun je benaderen via samba
<alex--> Ik wil gewoon de server configureren via internet van mijn andere pc en die zit weer via wifi aan de router vast
<alex--> Daarna gaat hij naar beneden aan de lan
<glenn__> zet hem daar probleem opgelsot
<hansw> alex--, heeft die server een ilo of hangt hij aan een kvm switch?
<glenn__> hansw beheer jij server
<alex--> glenn__: daar kan ik hem niet configureren
<alex--> hansw: vga
<glenn__> alex--, laat maar
<glenn__> alex geen in gezever
<alex--> hansw: Weet jij hoe dit moet?
<hansw> alex--, ja, via een ilo, een kvm switch of virtueel
<glenn__> hansw, hij beheerd zo gezegd 2 server en weet dat nog niet komaan
<alex--> glenn__: Nee heb nog nooit eerder een netwerkverbinding moeten delen
<hansw> glenn__, niet zo mopperen joh, niemand weet alles
<glenn__> hansw een ilo een kwm wat is dat nu weer
<alex--> glenn__: om de server te bedienen
<oCean> ...
<glenn__> alex is de basis
<alex--> als je fysiek bij de server ebnt
<alex--> bent *
<glenn__> wat is een ilo
<alex--> ilo en kvm switchen zijn blijkbaar de basis
<hansw> glenn__, sorry, maar krijg het gevoel dat je een beetje aan het trollen bent
<oCean> glenn__: je fijne houding is weer terug zie ik!
<glenn__> oCean, nee is neit
<glenn__> neit
<oCean> glenn__: je hebt ook de mogelijkheid om gewoon niet op hem te reageren he
<glenn__> maar als je server beheerd is dat wel de basis
<alex--> glenn__: hoezo?
<oCean> glenn__: nee, op servers deel je geen netwerkconnecties
<alex--> In een datacenter heb je niet te maken met vga en wifi.
<oCean> onzin dus
<alex--> Maar deze staat thuis
<glenn__> netwerken  is een basis verijste voor een server
<alex--> glenn__: ja maar niet het delen ervan
<alex--> van een netwerkverbinding
<oCean> alex--: als je geen problemen hebt met engelse handleiding, is dit mooie start: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<glenn__> ook alex
<hansw> alex, er zijn nog wel meer mogelijkheden, via tftp bijvoorbeeld, maar afhankelijk van het os moet je dan wel een soort installatiescript klaar hebben
<glenn__> hansw doe ik het virtueel een server bedienen
<alex--> hansw: de gateway in dit geval is een windows pc, moet ik hier soms alles instellen?
<glenn__> hoe zou ik vanop een ubuntu een windows kunnen bedinnen
<hansw> alex--, ik zou me eerst even inlezen in de begrippen. Het kan een lastige theorie zijn, vermoedelijk is het sneller om even naar het dc te karren en de machine daar te installeren.
<glenn__> heel juist hans
<glenn__> maar is voor thusi
<glenn__> thuis hans
<glenn__> hansw, hoe zou ik een xp kunnen beheren via ubunutu bedoel pc over nemen
<alex--> glenn__: teamviewer
<glenn__> zou vnc ook gaan
<OerHeks> ja
<alex--> glenn__: dit zijn wel de basisdingen hoor
<glenn__> want op die xp staat networksupport manager
<hansw> jee, wat een fijn sfeertje hier vandaag
<glenn__> laat maar hansw
<glenn__> laat die links liggen
<glenn__> kom hier als je zinnege vragen hebt
<OerHeks> ...??
<glenn__> OerHeks, laat maar
<oCean> glenn__: ik denk echt dat je die houding moet veranderen
<Jeeves_> glenn__: Als je XP Pro hebt ofzo, dan kun je toch gewoon rdesktoppen?
<glenn__> oCean, nee
<glenn__> Jeeves_, hoe da
<oCean> glenn__: goed bezig! :(
<Jeeves_> 'rdesktop <ipadres>'
<glenn__> Jeeves_, dat moet je weer eerst  installeren zeker
<Jeeves_> glenn__: Het zou me niets verbazen als je hebt al hebt
 * hansw gaat weer verder buurten en komt wel terug als het hier normaal is
<Jeeves_> maar als je 'apt-get install rdesktop' teveel werk vind ...
<glenn__> maar nee
<glenn__> Jeeves_, zou ik ergerns
<glenn__> ergens kunnen zien waarom mijn scherm zwart wordt na 1 uur
<glenn__> en pc blijft draaien
<glenn__> maar ik niks mer kan doen
<OerHeks> raar he ?
<OerHeks> check schermbeveiliging, of nog belangrijker > energiebeheer
<glenn__> nee
<glenn__> dit staat uit
<Jeeves_> glenn__: Ik heb geen idee.
<Jeeves_> Maar als je er achter komt
<glenn__> wat danµ
<Jeeves_> meld het dan even, want m'n zwager heeft er ook last van
<glenn__> je wat
<OerHeks> 2e gedeelte, energieprofiel
<Jeeves_> zwager
<glenn__> zwager ?
<Jeeves_> Dat ken je in belgonie toch ook wel?
<glenn__> OerHeks, staat op nooit
<glenn__> nee
<Jeeves_> http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/732/
<OerHeks> zeker kennen jullie'zwager'
<Jeeves_> OerHeks: Het lijkt me wat apart om een belg te vertellen welke woorden ie wel en/of niet kent in z'n eigen taal :)
<glenn__> zwager kennen wij hier niet
<alex--> Het is me gelukt op windows om mijn verbinding te delen, maar linux ziet nog niet dat er iets veranderd is bij ipconfig
<Jeeves_> alex--: Wie deelt de ip-adressen uit ?
<alex--> Hij ziet bij ifconfig een lo en een eth0, de eth0 heefta ls ip 10.0.0.9. Op de windows pc krijg ik een ip toegewezen van 192.168.1.x
<glenn__> Jeeves_, is dat de man die met je zus getrouwd is
<alex--> Router als het goed is
<Jeeves_> glenn__: http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/732/
<Jeeves_> alex--: Waarom wil je op windows je internetverbinding delen als je een router hebt?
<glenn__> jeeves laat eht
<glenn__> is hier schoonbroer in belgie
<alex--> Jeeves_: ik heb boven 2 pc's, 1 hiervan heeft een wifi adapter, de andere niet.
<alex--> Router staat beneden
<Jeeves_> glenn__: Dat heb ik net gelezen ja :)
<Jeeves_> alex--: ok. En de windows doos hangt met wifi aan je router, en je ubuntudoos met utp aan je windows doos?
<alex--> Ja
<Jeeves_> Welk ip heb je dan op de interface op de windows doos naar de ubuntudoos toe?
<alex--> interface op de windows doos?
<alex--> Ik krijg van me router 192.168.1.100
<Jeeves_> Ja
<Jeeves_> Ja, op je wifi-interface
<alex--> Maar ubuntudoos zit te zeuren met eth0 met 10.0.0.9, maar dat soort ip's deelt me router nooit uit
<Jeeves_> Nee, das logisch
<Jeeves_> als je windows netwerkverbinding delen doet
<Jeeves_> dan gaat je windows doos ook router spelen
<alex--> Ja
<Jeeves_> en dan gaat ie ip's uit een ander netwerk uitdelen aan de machines erachter
<Jeeves_> en dat dan natten
<alex--> Oh zo
<alex--> Heb geen idee waar ik dit kan zien
<Jeeves_> Ehm, je hebt in windows twee verbindingen
<Jeeves_> een lan-verbinding en een wifi verbinding
<Jeeves_> de korte variant is
<Jeeves_> start
<Jeeves_> uitvoeren
<Jeeves_> cmd
<Jeeves_> ipconfig
<alex--> Ethernet-adapter voor LAN-verbinding:     Mediumstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : medium ontkoppeld    Verbindingsspec. DNS-achtervoegsel:
<Jeeves_> Daar zit dus geen kabel in
<Jeeves_> Of in elk geval niet de goeie
<alex--> gewoon een lan kabel toch?
<alex--> Die je normaal vanaf de router naar de pc toe doet
<alex--> Heb ik nu van pc naar pc
<Jeeves_> Dat ligt eraan wat voor netwerkkaarten je hebt
<Jeeves_> in principe moet je nu een cross-kabel hebben
<Jeeves_> en niet een straigt kabel
<alex-->  Ah
<alex--> Daar gaat het dus fout
<Jeeves_> die je normaal gesproken tussen een router en een pc doet
<alex--> Ah daar gaat het dus fout
<alex--> Nou dan maar direct op de router aansluiten :(
<alex--> Of is er nog een andere mogelijkheid?
<Jeeves_> gewoon een kabeltje trekken?
<Jeeves_> een switch neerzetten?
<OerHeks> straight cable is niet altijd meer nodig, dacht ik ?
<Jeeves_> OerHeks: Daarom zeg ik
<Jeeves_> 20:54 < Jeeves_> Dat ligt eraan wat voor netwerkkaarten je hebt
<alex--> Oh
<alex--> Eh, waar zie je dit in linux?
<Jeeves_> Hoe bedoel je?
<alex--> Welke netwerkkaart ik heb
<Jeeves_> lspci
<alex--> de windows machine heeft: NVIDIA nForce-netwerkcontroller
<Jeeves_> Daar zijn er een paar duizend van :)
<alex--> de linux machine: 3Com Corporation 3c905c-tx/tx-m [tornado] (rev 74)
<Jeeves_> Die is antiek, denk ik?
<alex--> Zo'n beetje wel
<Jeeves_> Die doet geen mdi-x
<alex--> Dan toch maar direct op de router?
<glenn__> zeg hoe kan ik zeggen dat hij pdf moet open met een bepaald programma
<alex--> glenn__: hij?
<alex--> Nou gewoon, in z'n oor
<OerHeks> altijd met een bep. programma ?
<OerHeks> of 1x ?
<glenn__> altijd
<OerHeks> veranderen in standaar toepassingen.
<OerHeks> *standaard
<glenn__> zal daar wel niet zijn in ubuntu
<alex--> Jeeves_: dus er zit niks anders op dan hem beneden neerzetten?
<Jeeves_> alex--: Je zou ook het juist kabeltje kunnen maken/kopen
<alex--> Winkels zijn dicht
<Jeeves_> of je windows-doos gewoon opnieuw installeren met ubuntu
<alex--> Het enige dat ik moet doen is ssh installeren
<alex--> En dan kan de pc weggewerkt worden ergens anders heen
<glenn__> Jeeves_, hoe kan ik zeggen dat pdf met een bepaald programma moet worden geopend
<Jeeves_> glenn__: Als ik het antwoord zou hebben zou ik het wel gegeven hebben denk ik he
<OerHeks> glenn__,  dit menu
<OerHeks> http://www.ubuntuka.com/static.images/Screenshot-Preferred-Applications-1.png
<OerHeks> maar dan de nederlandse versie denk ik bij u
<glenn__> in windows is dat bij bestands type
<Jeeves_> glenn__: http://tinyurl.com/6ztspxv
<glenn__> Jeeves_, thnx
<glenn__> OerHeks, fout
<Jeeves_> glenn__: Dan is die van mij net zo fout, want dat is hetzelfde
<OerHeks> grinnik
<Jeeves_> glenn__: Ben je altijd zo vriendelijk tegen mensen die je helpen?
<glenn__> zeg gewoon dat het niet juist is
<Jeeves_> Bedoel je daar 'Ik zeg gewoon dat het niet juist is'?
<Jeeves_> Het zou helpen als je wat completere zinnen zou maken
<glenn__> ne
<Jeeves_> Zoals bijvoorbeeld: "OerHeks, thanks. Maar die bedoel ik niet."
<Jeeves_> Kost wel keiveel moeite, maar dan kom tenminste niet over als een enorme zak
<Jeeves_> Of ben je gewoon een zak?
<oCean> zie je wel glenn__ ook in de andere kanalen leren ze je wel kennen
<Jeeves_> oCean: ;)
<Jeeves_> Moet ik hieruit opmaken dat mensen in andere kanalen glenn__ als 'zak' kennen?
<glenn__> en dan
<glenn__> uitmaken kunnen ze goed
<Jeeves_> Dit bedoel ik. Een zinsconstructie zou hier best helpen.
<Jeeves_> Want nu zeg je gewoon niets :)
<glenn__> nee
<glenn__> gevonden was ff die mis stond
<Jeeves_> http://translate.google.com/#be|nl|gevonden%20was%20ff%20die%20mis%20stond
<Jeeves_> Ook hij kan er niets van maken
<oCean> lol
<glenn__> hang niet alles aan jullie neusje
<Jeeves_>  /ignore glenn__
<glenn__> doe maar
<alex--> Gedaan
<alex--> Heb de pc beneden neer gezet, maar daar geeft hij nog steeds het zelfde ip adres aan
<alex--> Moet ik dit renewen ofzo?
<Jeeves_> Ehm, ik neem aan dat ie uit geweest is?
<alex--> Ik kan me vaag herinneren dat ik bij de installatie ingesteld heb dat me router 10.0.0.x addressen uitgeeft, maar heb nu een andere router
<alex--> Ja hij is uit geweest
<Jeeves_> Dan moet je dus gewoon je netwerk anders instellen
<Jeeves_> op je ubuntu doos
<Jeeves_> is het -server of -desktop?
<alex--> ubuntu sever edition
<alex--> server *
<Jeeves_> Dan moet je /etc/network/interfaces even aanpassen
<alex--> wat moet ik daar veranderne?
<Jeeves_> auto eth0
<Jeeves_> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Jeeves_> Dat moet er ongeveer staan
<Jeeves_> en dan ook nog iets voor lo, maar dat staat bovenaan
<alex--> wat moet er staan en waarin meot dat veradnerd worden?
<alex--> Moet namelijk naar beneden lopen
<Jeeves_> 21:25 < Jeeves_> auto eth0
<Jeeves_> 21:25 < Jeeves_> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Jeeves_> 21:25 < Jeeves_> Dat moet er ongeveer staan
<Jeeves_> Dat zeg ik net :)
<alex--> Oh
<alex--> dus er staat auto eth0
<alex--> en dat moet veranderd worden in iface eth0 inet dhcp?
<Jeeves_> Nee
<Jeeves_> beide regels moeten er staan
<Jeeves_> de eerste zorgt ervoor dat als je machine aan gaat
<Jeeves_> eth0 geconfigureerd wordt
<Jeeves_> de tweede is de configuratie zelf
<Jeeves_> en nu ben ik ff afk
<OerHeks> :-)
<alex--> Jeeves_: bedankt, het werkt :)
<glenn__> hi
<alex--> Ik heb ssh geinstalleerd op Ubuntu Server, start ssh nu elke keer als ik mijn systeem start?
<JanC> alex--: ssh server of client ?  ☺
<Gh0sty> normaal wel staat in de installer dat hij die op auto-start zet ...
<alex--> server
<OerHeks> ja, ssh service start bij boot, client kan ook, maar die moet je zelf toevoegen.
<alex--> sudo apt-get install ssh
<JanC> IIRC installert dat beide
<OerHeks> maar een client starten bij boot, daar heb ik nog nooit een doel voor gevonden.
<trijntje> :D
<Gh0sty> ik wel
<Gh0sty> voor mijn screen met irssi ;p
<alex--> start module-init-tools start: Unable to connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<OerHeks> ah SSH is een metapackage voor client en server.
<Gh0sty> allee das niet bij boot maar wel bij het opstarten van gnome :p
<alex--> Weet iemand hoe ik dit probleem met sensors oplos?: start module-init-tools start: Unable to connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<OerHeks> sensors detect tool draaien ?
<hansw> alex--, openssh-server installeren
<alex--> hansw: al gedaan
<alex--> sudo apt-get install ssh
<hansw> alex--, is dat ook de server ?
<alex--> hansw: het werkt
<alex--> daar gaat het me om
<alex--> ik zit boven met putty op windows en beneden heb ik dat commando uitgevoerd
<alex--> en nu werkt het
<alex--> alleen dat probleem wat ik nu heb doet zich voort met sensors
<test23> zo simpel is het
<test23> bannen lukt niet
<oCean> JanC: glenn__ is terug
<hansw> is glen de belgische ome johan?
<OerHeks> ban was opgeheven..
<oCean> test23: je overtreedt hiermee ook de regels van Freenode.
<test23> ban ze veel je wilt
<hansw> OerHeks, de ban op glenn wel, de ban op wildcart@ipnummer niet toch?
<OerHeks> goeie vraag, ik denk dat dat gekoppelt is ?
<hansw> * JanC removes ban on *!~glenn@*
<hansw> niet op de rest
<OerHeks> dat laatste sterretje omvat ook ISP ?
<hansw> alles
<hansw> maar hij komt gewoon met een andere nick via een ander ipnummer
<hansw> dus een beetje dom, hij had ook zijn orginele nick kunnen gebruiken
<OerHeks> sommige providers sturen een nader ip na x minuten modem uit.
<hansw> ach kijk
<alex--> test23: waarom doe je zo?
<hansw> maar vooral negatieve energie dus
<alex--> Is niet vijhandelijk bedoeld, maar vraag ik me gewoon af
<test23> alex laat mij geen zin in
<test23> geen tijd
<test23> hi
<JanC> test23: als je wil kan ik ook even de Telenet abuse dienst contacteren? :P
<test23> ik moet niks
 * hansw voorziet een kleine kline
<ikonia> JanC: ping
<JanC> ikonia: ?
<alex--> JanC: wat is -b ?
<ikonia> JanC: you're aware that glenn___ is attempting to get around your ban in this channel now
<ikonia> JanC: I'm about to involve freenode staff, so just wanted you to be aware and possibly get some more information from you
<OerHeks> thnx ikonia, we noticed that.
<JanC> ikonia: I was just thinking/discussing about setting a wider ban + forward
<ikonia> JanC: understood,
<JanC> just wondering where I best set the forward to  ;)
<glenn___> hi
<Idroy> hallo
<glenn___> zo stil
<JanC> glenn___: ga/blijf aub vrijwillig weg
<glenn___> nee
<glenn___> kom wannneer ik wil
<OerHeks> "als je de ubuntu filosofie niet deelt, maak dan geen gebruik van de vrijwilligers."
<glenn___> en ik deed niet moeilijk$
<glenn___> waren andere die dat deden
<CasW> Het zijn àltijd de anderen.
<glenn___> ik deel wat ik wil
<JanC> glenn___: het resultaat zal zijn dat er een veel strengere ban komt waar je niet meer omheen kan...
<glenn___> ik zei gewoon stop het en ze bleven voort doen
<glenn___> meer deed ik niet
<glenn___> en ga der niet blijven over zagen
<glenn___> ik zei gewoon tegen iemand fout
<JanC> glenn___: uit welk instituut ben jij eigenlijk ontsnapt?
<glenn___> voial daar gaan we weer
<glenn___> en dan vind je het raar dat personen zo reageren janC
<glenn___> wie is er nu begonnen
<JanC> jij
<glenn___> ik niet
<glenn___> jij JanC
<glenn___> laat maar ventje maak er geen worden meer aan vuil
<glenn___> hou mij niet met kinders bezig
<hansw> JanC, respect voor je geduld, zet er a.u.b. een permban op
<glenn___> zeg toch nisk nisk is permanent
<CasW> Hmm, logisch, eerst zeggen dat je weggaat, en nog geen dertig seconden later weer terugkomen.
<glenn___> zagen dat kunnen ze
<Idroy> waar de fuck ging dat over? xD
<Idroy> kan je ip bannen? mot je dat doen, maar ik denk dat je dat wel van plan was of niet?
<hansw> Idroy, dan pakt hij weer een andere
<Idroy> oh jee...
<OerHeks> nee, nogsteeds eender
<hansw> ikonia, is it possible to silence this person without blocking some Xk users in the same dynamic net?
<JanC> hansw: banforward range + invites
<hansw> JanC, nah, not a good idea
<ikonia> hansw: maybe use ident at this moment
<ikonia> *!~t@*.telenet.be
<hansw> I will let janc decide, I'm not an op, nor do I want to be one :-)
<hansw> but that might do it for now
<hansw> oef
<hansw> goed, nu het rustig is, dat maatje van mij kan geen dvd's spelen in vlc, hij ziet het eerste stukje en dan wil zijn dvd niet meer verder, iemand een idee?
<CasW> Hij heeft libdvdcss geïnstalleerd neem ik aan
<hansw> dat denk ik niet
<CasW> Die heeft VLC toch ook nodig?
<CasW> Of hebben ze tegenwoordig ook al hun eigen libdvdcss?
<hansw> althans, dat heb ik niet voor hem gedaan, weet niet of dat automatisch gedaan wordt
<OerHeks> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh doch niet alle dvd's worden gelezen met css, helaas.
<hansw> ik ga het even noteren
<CasW> Nee, maar verreweg de meeste wel (toch?)
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/MultimediaOndersteuningMaverick#DVD
<OerHeks> ja, 98% wel
<hansw> en ook dvd menu's werken dan?
<hansw> ik heb hem nu in de bookmarks staan, zal hem morgen wel even mailen, geen idee waar hij nu weer zit in het buitenland
<hansw> berkes, wat is momenteel de beste docu site voor drupal, moet binnenkort 30 stuks draaien
<hansw> vergeet ik ook al het vraagteken, sorry
<OerHeks> meestal stopt de dvd na het copyrightfilmpje
<hansw> OerHeks, ?
<OerHeks> zonder css
<hansw> hmm, ok
<hansw> zo, slapies doen straks, valt best tegen om weer te werken na drie weken :-)
<hansw> eerste klant vandaag aan de lijn omdat hij mij drie weken niet kon bereiken
<hansw> wij hebben een kennis probleem dus, als iemand weg is is het een probleem, dat moet anders
<berkes> hansw, wat bedoel je precies?
<hansw> berkes, ik wil weer even op de hoogte komen van de laatste ontwikkelingen en tips voor drupal
<berkes> hansw, drupal.org, dan.
<hansw> ok, nog steeds nog dus
<berkes> jup. Al zijn er rond drupal.org wat sites verschenen, zoals groups.drupal.org en development.drupal.org, maar dat heb je zelden nodig.
<hansw> berkes, ik ga er weer induiken, niet meer naar gekeken sinds versie 5.x
<berkes> hansw, veel plezier. Er is enorm veel veranderd, maar mogelijk is het nog wel te vroeg voor drupal 7 voor je.
<hansw> berkes, weet alleen dat we er vermoedelijk 30 moeten hosten, details ken ik niet
<hansw> maar dank voor je tip, ik ga gewoon weer inlezen op het oude stekkie
<berkes> hansw, als je vooral in de hosting zit, raad ik je aan eens in Pressflow te duiken. En om SOLR te onderzoeken.
<hansw> hmm, ga ik in gedachten houden
<hansw> voor nu eerst maar slapen
<hansw> trusten
<berkes> Pressflow is een drupal "fork" die op highend hosting richt (varnish, databasereplicatie etc).
<berkes> trusten. dan :_
<berkes> :0
<OerHeks> :-)
 * berkes doet nog even een rondje bitcoin-grafiekjes en nieuwsberichten en gaat ook naar bed. 
<alex--> Nog iets vernomen van gnogwat____ ?
<alex--> Wat is het verschil tussen virtualmin en usermin?
<OerHeks> virtualmin is voor Cloud
<alex--> Ok
<alex--> Hoe kan ik makkelijk het installatiebestand downloaden op me server?
<alex--> heb een link, maar hoe download ik het?
<OerHeks> wget url
<OerHeks> maar check eerst of dit niet gewoon in je repository's zit.
<alex--> sudo apt-get install usermin?
<alex--> Het bestand heet nu  webmin_1.550_all.deb?r=http:%2F%2Fwww.webmin.com%2Fdownload.html
<alex--> Hoe hernoem ik het naar normale naam?
<alex--> en voer ik het uit?
<OerHeks> usermin of webmin ? dat zijn volgens mij 2 verschillende programma;s
<alex--> usermin
<alex--> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName (13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80 no listening sockets available, shutting down Unable to open logs
<OerHeks> lees ook eerst eens de basiskennis voor de terminal http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal
<pjotter> hallo
<OerHeks> hoi
<pjotter> Heb een klein vraagje... (misschien weet iemand dit) Ik heb een externe disk gemount via samba en wil graag een 'symbolic link' maken van mijn bureaublad naar die externe disk. Maar als ik dat probeer (met nautilus) krijg ik een melding dat dat niet kan. Weet iemand waarom dit niet kan en hoe dit eventueel wel kan?
<alex--> pjotter: zit er ook een foutmelding bij?
<alex--> OerHeks: hoe hernoem ik het ? dat staat daar niet bij
<pjotter> "Er is een fout opgetreden bij het aanmaken van de symbolische verwijzing in /mnt/[verwijzing naar map op externe disk]"
<pjotter> En ook: "Fout bij het maken van symbolische verwijzing: Bestand of map bestaat niet"
<OerHeks> rename bestaat idd niet, cp <oldname> <newname>
<OerHeks> rm <oldname>
<pjotter> In die verwijzing zit overigens een spatie. Misschien is dat het euvel.
 * OerHeks wacht op de slimmert die 'mv' typt ..
<pjotter> Whoepsie... ik heb het probleem al gevonden...
<pjotter> :D
<alex--> Is deze pagina bij jullie ook wit? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6365.html
<OerHeks> netjes, en wat was het nou ?
<pjotter> ik deed het op de verkeerde manier. Ik klikte op de map en koos "verwijzing maken". Wat je moet doen is de map met de rechtermuisknop aanklikken en dan slepen naar het bureaublad en daar "verwijzing maken" kiezen.
<OerHeks> check dan de url van die map, misschien een / teweinig
<OerHeks> die is hier ook wit, alex--
<alex--> die heb ik nodig, ik zoek uit hoe je .deb files installert
<alex--> of weet iemand dat hier?
<pjotter> gewoon dubbelklikken?
<alex--> geen gui..
<pjotter> oew... ok
<OerHeks> iets van 'sudo apt-get install .." ?
<pjotter> sudo dpkg -i pakket.deb
<OerHeks> of als je het binnen hebt, dpkg -i  idd
<alex-->  webmin is afhankelijk van libnet-ssleay-perl; maar:   Pakket `libnet-ssleay-perl' is niet geïnstalleerd.
<pjotter> O,o..
<OerHeks> webmin gebruikt perl las ik ja
<pjotter> Altijd feest, zomaar .deb's installeren :)
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install perl libnet-ssleay-perl
<pjotter> En als die dan ook weer een dependancy heeft?
<OerHeks> tja
<OerHeks> dat zien we dan wel weer
<pjotter> :)
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/
<OerHeks> staat niks over perl in.
<pjotter> Mensen, een heel goede nacht en bedankt!
<OerHeks> have fun pjotter
<pjotter> Altijd, OerHeks! :D doei!
#ubuntu-nl 2011-07-13
<RawChid> OerHeks, ben je er ?
<lg188_> ik rkijg een error als ik 8.10 live cd probeer: mp-bios bug 8254 :timer not connected to io-apc
<lg188_> is dan dan men klok niet meer verbonden ofwa ?
<lg188> met de no-apic optie omzeilt die het
<flipston3> he iedereen... Kom eens piepen :-)
<lg188> is er een programma dat ntfs herstelt ?
<lg188> want mijn hardeshijf is onmogelijk te mounten
<lg188> omdat er die unclean is afgesloten en ik wil die niet force mounten
<RawChid> lg188, NTFS herstellen op Ubuntu wordt lastig.
<RawChid> Beter zoek je iets op voor Windows, zijn verschillende tools ervoor
<RawChid> Het kan trouwens wel hoor. Maar mij lukte het toen niet echt
<RawChid> probeer eerst maar "ntfsfix"
<lg188> RawChid: ah ok
<lg188> RawChid:  damned! ik kan niet chkdsk doen omat ik geen werkende windows heb, al kan hirens mini xp runnen maar die vindt mijn hdd niet wtf
<alex--> Is er een goed en gratis control panel?
<Schmiel_> alex--: wat bedoel je precies?
<alex--> voor ubuntu server
<alex--> om alles te beheren
<alex--> webhosting beheren, server beheren
<Schmiel> oh, misschien is ispconfig iets voor je? http://www.ispconfig.org/
<Schmiel> niet echt een specifieke Ubuntu vraag trouwens ;)
<alex--> Schmiel: kan ik daar ook de server zelf mee beheren?
<Schmiel> ??
<Schmiel> ik zou "gewoon" SSH gebruiken, als je echt specifieke zaken op een server wilt aanpassen/beheren
<Schmiel> als je een kant en klare oplossing voor webhosting etc wilt gebruiken kun je het beste gebruik maken van een ISPConfig achtige constructie
<Schmiel> misschien kun je "webmin" eens bekijken, wellicht is dat iets voor je
<Schmiel> http://www.webmin.com/intro.html
<Schmiel> alleen zelf geen fan van
<alex--> waarom zelf geen fan van?
<Schmiel> ik beheer alles liever via SSH
<Schmiel> dan heb ik zelf in de hand welke wijzigingen er worden gemaakt op je systeem
<alex--> met webmin niet dan?
<alex--> Ik vind die commando's lastig te onthouden
<Jeeves_> alex--: www.openpanel.com
<alex--> kun je ook 2 control panels op 1 server gebruiken?
<alex--> openpanel en webmin?
<Jeeves_> Als je de boel echt naar de klote wilt helpen wel ja
<alex--> dat het nog werkt..
<alex--> wat is beter, webmin of openpanelD
<Jeeves_> Ik vind webmin kut, maar daar heb ik dan ook al een jaar of zes niets mee gedaan
<Jeeves_> openpanel is mooi, maar kan mogelijk nog niet alles wat je wilt
<alex--> Ik zoek 2 verschillende control panels en besturingssystemen
<alex--> Eentje om mijn homeserver als nas te gebruiken en paar websites online te zetten
<alex--> Andere om meer websites online te zetten en meer voor gamehosting/webhosting (draait op VPS)
<Jeeves_> alex--: Dan zou ik op de eerste webmin zetten
<Jeeves_> en op de tweede openpanel :)
<alex--> als ik mysql deinstalleer, en daarna weer installeer, kan ik dan een nieuw root wachtwoord instellen?
<Oer> als je de data en instellingen wist, ja
<Jeeves_> Heb je je wachtwoord niet meer?
<alex--> nope
<alex--> heb tijdje geleden geinstalleerd en ben alle wachtwoorden vergeten
<alex--> heb me username en wachtwoord terug kunnen halen
<alex--> en webmin vraagt om mysql root password
<Jeeves_> Dan reset je die toch gewoon?
<alex--> Hoe?
<alex--> Wat ik wel prettig vindt aan webmin is dat je bij het installeren van programma's de output ziet die je normaal bij SSH ook zou zien
<Jeeves_> http://ubuntu.flowconsult.at/en/mysql-set-change-reset-root-password/
<alex--> te vroeg op enter gedrukt
<alex--> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<alex--> dus kan het niet meer veranderen
<alex--> heb het perongelijk veranderd in YOURNEWPASSWORD
<alex--> hoe verander ik deze?
<alex--> ah is al gelukt
<alex--> nvm
<Schmiel> zelfde truukje uithalen, maar dan je wachtwoord bij YOURNEWPASSWORD invullen
<Schmiel> :)
<alex--> #1045 Kan niet inloggen op de MySQL-server
<alex--> ook al opgelost
<alex--> raar, zodra ik het post op irc, ga ik er nog een over na denken
<alex--> en dan kom ik opeens tot een oplossing
<Schmiel> :)
<alex--> openpanel zou nog al wat bugs hebben
<kaivijz> Hoi allemaal
<Oer> :-)
<alex--> service module-init-tools start start: Unable to connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<alex--> wat doe ik fout?
<alex--> sudo service module-init-tools start: module-init-tools stop/waiting
<Oer> wat wil je starten ?
<Oer> ..
<alex--> Oer: ik wil  module-init-tools starten
<alex--> aangezien er staat dat je die nodig hebt voor sensors te laten werken
<Oer> misschien zonder 'sudo' ?
<Oer> en heb je sensors detect uitgevoerd ?
<alex-->  start: Unable to connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<alex--> ja
<alex--> die zei dat ik dat moest herstarten
<alex--> of starten
<Oer> ik heb geen idee wat er mis kan zijn, misschien iemand anders ?
<Oer> joepie 27 updates van apt, http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1169-1/
 * cchriss is away: Away from keyboard.
<Dykam> Hebben meer er last van dat recente builds van chromium naar de achtergrond verdwijnen als je een nieuwe tab opent?
<Oer> Dykam nope, versie 12.0.742.112 (90304) Ubuntu 11.04 hier
<Dykam> versie 14 ;]
<Dykam> had ook een tijdje dat ie crashte op t, w en e
<Dykam> als eerste en enige letter in de url balk
<MiKa_> help
<hansw> je bent je sleutel vergeten maar kunt wel op irc? zoek een sleutelboer op :-)
<MiKa_> dat was gisteren (: nu wel alt 1 niet om teschakelen in irssi
<MiKa_> s/wel/wil
<hansw> alt 1 gaat niet lukken
<hansw> alt F1 wellicht wel
<hansw> tenzij je alt 1 als toetsen combi hebt opgegeven
<MiKa_> alt + 1 of 2  of 3  enz wisselt tussen me irc schermen en alles werkt alleen de alt+1 niet .. wazig
<MiKa_> Maar met alt+a kom ik er wel
<Oer> er komt een kernel update aan, 2.6.38-10 > http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1167-1/
<hansw> 11.10?
<Oer> nee, 11.04
<Oer> in 11.10 zit al 2.6.39
<hansw> dat zijn er flink wat
<Oer> ja, eerder vandaag get update
<Oer> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1169-1/
<hansw> ah, staat idd klaar
<Oer> er waren veel problemen met 'foute key' las ik in #Ubuntu
<Oer> maar de kernel update is nog niet los :(
<hansw> jawel hoor, ik trek hem nu binnen
<Oer> ow ? apt en kernel ?
<hansw> "Complete Generic Linux Kernel"
<hansw> en ik update bijna altijd
<Oer> hmm gij zit niet op ubuntu ?
<hansw> update van 227 MB!
<hansw> ja, ik nog wel, zoon niet
<hansw> niet meer
<hansw> wellicht dat .de net iets sneller de mirrors goed heeft geupdate
<Oer> dat kan ja.
<Oer> toen die twitter uitging, was de apt update wel available
<hansw> ook updates voor qt zo te zien
<hansw> Oer, 2.6.38.10
<hansw> ah, en nog wat maar dat laat de upgrade manager niet zien
<Oer> nope, nog niks :(
<Oer> lekker zeg ..
<hansw> .46
<hansw> Duitsland is Nederland voor :-)
<hansw> Oer, neem een mirror elders, dan krijg je hem vast wel
<hansw> zo, bijna klaar
<Jeeves_> Ehm, nederland wordt vanuit canonical getriggerd
<Jeeves_> http://noc.bit.nl/stackgraph.php?stackconf=ubuntu
<Jeeves_> Daraan te zien is de laatste sync om een uur of negen vanavond geweest
<hansw> zo
<Jeeves_> 23:23 < Jeeves_> Ehm, nederland wordt vanuit canonical getriggerd
<Jeeves_> 23:23 < Jeeves_> http://noc.bit.nl/stackgraph.php?stackconf=ubuntu
<hansw> update werkt
<Jeeves_> Das voor jou misschien, hansw :)
<hansw> Jeeves_, ik zit ook niet in nederland :-)
<Jeeves_> Ah, .de
<hansw> moet wel zeggen dat het sneller opstart dan andere kernel upgrades
<hansw> en dat terwijl er eigenlijk alleen maar security fixes zijn
<Oer> we w88 af.
<hansw> Oer, maar jij draait toch kde?
<Oer> net afwasje gedaan
<Oer> ja
<hansw> starten maakt mij trouwens niet zo heel veel uit, performance tijdens gebruik is veel belangrijker
<Oer> KDE gebruikt meer stroom dan gnome2 en unity
<hansw> ach ja
<hansw> ik krijg binnenkort een ipad van mijn werk geloof ik, weer een stroomvreter
<hansw> enigste voordeel is dat ik gewoon op visite kan en toch problemen kan oplossen als ik standby loop
#ubuntu-nl 2011-07-14
<rulus> Hoi! Ik heb een hoop clients die allemaal een reverse ssh connectie zouden moeten opzetten naar mijn server (allemaal onder dezelfde user). Toch krijg ik maar een stuk of 10 connecties binnen. Zit er ergens een limiet op de hoeveelheid ssh connecties/logins/shells per user ofzo?
<rulus> Ik heb in sshd_config de MaxSessions en MaxStartups al verhoogd trouwens.
<OerHeks> goeie vraag rulus. wat doen die clients op je server, maken ze gebruik van mysql o.i.d. ?
<OerHeks> die kan ook max 10 conn per client limit hebben.
<rulus> nee, enkel die reverse ssh connectie maken (en ook nog wel een andere tcp connectie, maar dat lijkt me onbelangrijk)
<rulus> maar m'n ssh is helemaal gecrasht nu.. wil niet meer starten
<rulus> argh, 'k had beter Debian gepakt ipv Ubuntu server
<Jeeves_> hihi
<Jeeves_> das pcies dezelfde sshd :)
<Jeeves_> Wacht, ik ga 10 terminals openen en ssh'en
<rulus> ok hij draait weer, 'k moet eens leren om de handleiding te lezen :)
<Jeeves_> mark@host01:~$ w | grep -c mark
<Jeeves_> 15
<Jeeves_> Ik ben 15 keer ingelogd als mezelf
<Jeeves_> probleemloos
<rulus> hmm, ok :)
<Jeeves_> Dus ik denk dat er iets anders aan de hand is :)
<rulus> klopt, dan moet ik ergens anders gaan zoeken
<rulus> maar waar.. :p
<Jeeves_> Wat krijg je als je ssh -v doet vanaf je clients
<rulus> mijn clients staan wel niet hier, dus ik kan enkel inloggen op degenen waar het wel werkt, beetje problematisch in dit geval
<RawChid> NIets geks in de logs? :)
<rulus> ik gebruik op de clients trouwens autossh hiervoor, maar die durft ook wel eens crashen heb ik gemerkt..
<Jeeves_> Heb je een hardware firewall ervoor staan?
<rulus> Jeeves_, voor de clients staat weet-ik-wat, die staan bij particulieren; voor de server staat niks
<rulus> RawChid, te veel om op te noemen? :P ik zal even wat pastebinnen
<rulus> zoiets http://paste.ubuntu.com/644184/
<RawChid> how, BBL
<rulus> Jeeves_, kan eventueel inderdaad firewall voor de clients zijn dan? als ze uitgaand verkeer naar poort 22 blokken, of begrijp ik dat verkeerd?
<Jeeves_> Dan kan, maar dat zou raar zijn op zich
<rulus> wel dat dacht ik ook. ik heb er ook via 3G, die zouden zeker wel moeten werken.. misschien dat daar dan juist die autossh gecrasht is
<rulus> ik vermoed zoiets, 'k ga daar maar een restart script rond schrijven.
<rulus> maar ik moet dus niet op de server zoeken naar het probleem :) bedankt voor het meedenken!
<Jeeves_> Heb je unfirewalled 3g dan?
<rulus> denk het wel; ik heb het daarmee al met succes getest iig
<rulus> unfirewall voor uitgaand wel te verstaan
<IamTrying> Wat is mijn sound card a.u.b? /dev/dsp werk niet v.b: http://i.stack.imgur.com/7WPVw.png
<nightrid3r> lspci of lshw can al meer vertellen
<IamTrying> nightrid3r, maar ik vind geen /dev/xyz.... e.g https://gist.github.com/1082782
<IamTrying> lspci werk niet. Waar kan ik /dev/enz vinden?
<IamTrying> nightrid3r, ik vind niks http://i.imgur.com/UNCDa.png
<Dykam> teamspeak's geluid doet wat vaag, en ik zie dat pulseaudio op 200MB zit, lijkt me wat veel, of is dat normaal?
<Dykam> lijkt dat het de oorzaak was
<Dykam> heb het gekilled en gestart, en na herstarten teamspeak heb ik weer normaal geluid
#ubuntu-nl 2011-07-15
<hansw> oerheks, je hebt de smaak te pakken met die hangouts :-)
<OerHeks> haha ja
<OerHeks> doch de plugin is niet beschikbaar voor Android ...
<hansw> ik zie helemaal niets
<hansw> heb geen mic :-)
<OerHeks> ow ik hoorde wel gerommel
<hansw> zal straks eens opzoeken, zit er geen chat bij
<hansw> hmm, plugin gaf niets
<OerHeks> google talk, ik draai hem in chromium
<hansw> ik heb de plugin in emphaty
<hansw> maar zal al die webcams eens uitproberen onder ubuntu
<OerHeks> het licht is nu zo geweldig, het plaatje blijft zwart.
<hansw> ik zit er niet meer in :-)
<hansw> moet eens een losse mic kopen, eentje die echt klein is, heb alleen van die headset meuk
<OerHeks> zeer gevoelig idd
<OerHeks> al moet ik zeggen dat de geluidkwaliteit en echo reductie goed werkt.
<hansw> kan best zijn dat de cam die ik net gebruikte toch een mic heeft
<OerHeks> ja ik hoorde geschuiffel
<hansw> hmm, nog eens testen, ik start er wel 1 op
<OerHeks> kee
<hansw> kan zijn dat je op de achtergrond de tv zal horen
<hansw> volgens mij hoor je niets
<OerHeks> ja ik hoor je maar niet praten
<OerHeks> water  ?
<OerHeks> ow ik zie dat webcam best wel goed loopt, met me ledlampen aan
<hansw> ff instellingen veranderen, ben zo terug
<hansw> oer, krijg geen mic aan de praat
<OerHeks> jammer joh .. a.s. zondag is hier weer een grote rommelmarkt :P
<hansw> heb nog headsets liggen, zal eens rommelen morgen
<hansw> of met hp lappie, die heeft ook ubuntu, en wellicht dat die een interne mic heeft
<OerHeks> tot nu toe werkt hier alles plug en play :-)
<hansw> het meeste sinds 11.04 ook wel ja
<hansw> of moet ik zeggen, deze kernel versie
<hansw> zit me net te bedenken, als die mic op flash werkt dan gaat het niet lukken hier :-)
<hansw> stupid /moi
<OerHeks> dat is een goeie ..
<OerHeks> maar waarom niet ?
<hansw> ow, chmod 000 flashcookie dir
<OerHeks> !grub2
 * OerHeks zoekt het op >>  http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Grub2
<alex--_> Goedenavond
<OerHeks> :-)
<alex--_> ha die hansw
<hansw> hoi
<alex--_> ik kom er nog niet uit voor me control panel
<alex--_> over *
<hansw> OerHeks, het ging enorm rondzingen en toen was mijn hdmi geluidsuitgang kapot, gelukkig hoor ik het verschil met analoog niet :-)
<hansw> alex--_, ik ben net 1 week aan het werk dus help me even voor de geest halen waar het over ging
<alex--_> Ik zoek een control panel voor me server
<alex--_> Maar ik kom er maar niet uit welke ik moet nemen
<alex--_> En welke OS ik moet nemen
<hansw> ow dat
<hansw> gewoon linux leren :-)
<hansw> OerHeks, maar mijn microfoon werkt nu wel ....
<OerHeks> mooi, dan kunnen we een duet opnemen in ubuntu studio :-D
<hansw> ik start een hangout
<hansw> :-)
<OerHeks> nee, niekie heeft er 1 gestart
<OerHeks> daar hang ik nu ook in.
<hansw> die zie ik niet, wellicht omdat niekie niet in mijn bekendenlijst zit
<Viper> alex-- http://rbose.org/wiki/Free_OS
<OerHeks> ISPconfig is ook al een keer genoemd
<hansw> niekie, hoe heet je op +?
<hansw> ok, digitale filmpjes werken nog wel maar volume is weg
<hansw> raar
<hansw> wel geluid maar niet te mixen
<OerHeks> alsamixer ?
<hansw> ja, beiden, nvidia en alsa
<hansw> via alsa bedoelde ik
<hansw> lijkt of de naversterker kapot is
<OerHeks> in die prefs van google+ zou je ook wat kunnen schakelen, geluid intern of extern
<hansw> ik duik er morgen wel in
<hansw> analoog geluid doet het zonder ruis, er is echt iets stuk gegaan
<niekie> hansw: http://gplus.to/niekbergman
<niekie> hansw: je kan er ook in door naar https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/00f07f9bb2b1856b7df052c9893686c5742ffdf6 te gaan.
<niekie> Dan hoef je mij niet in je vriendenlijst te hebben.
<niekie> Maar je staat nu in ieder geval wel in mijn cirkels, dus ook dat zou moeten werken.
<alex--_> is er een control panel waar je en webhosting kunt regelen en gamehosting en de server kunt beheren?
<alex--_> die ook nog gratis is en het liefst open-source
<FOAD> En die snoepjes uitdeelt.
<OerHeks> ISPconfig is ook al een keer genoemd ..
<Twizted> goedenavond
<OerHeks> :-)
<Twizted> kan iemand mij helpen
<OerHeks> stel je vraag, misschien weet iemand het antwoord.
<Twizted> net sinds lange tijd weer eens ubuntu ter hand genomen en wilde upgraden vanuit 9.04 naar 10.4 naar 11.04 maar van 10.04 naar 11.04 blijkt ie niet te willen
<Twizted> heb via terminal zelfde gedaan als van 9.04 naar 10.04 eerst
<Twizted> sudo apt-get update
<Twizted> dan installeren
<Twizted> daarna via update beheer via melding geupgrade
<Twizted> dit zou dan lijkt mij ook zo moeten kunnen vanuit 10.04 naar 11.04 maar werkt dus niet :/
<OerHeks> welke versie zit je nu ? terminal: cat /etc/lsb-release
<OerHeks> en kernel > uname -a
<Twizted> Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<OerHeks> oke, dat is 11.04, maar dan zonder unity denk ik.
<Twizted> 2.6.32-33-generic-pae #70-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jul 7 22:51:12 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<OerHeks> of misschien wel, log uit, selecteer je naam, en zie of je onderin de balk je GDM kan wijzigen naar Unity
<Twizted> ja ik weet het dus niet jammer genoeg als ik het allemaal wist had ik het al opgelost
<Twizted> ff kieken
<OerHeks> wb
<Twizted> enkel Gnome en Xterm
<OerHeks> ow oke, upgrade via LTS geeft geen unity, dat dacht ik al.
<Twizted> unity dan maar installen of ..
<OerHeks> ja, ik zou verse install doen.
<Twizted> ja ugh ik geen cdtje in huis
<OerHeks> usb ?
<Twizted> dus gaat beetje moeilijk
<Twizted> die heb ik wel maar die moet ik voor win instal iso houden
<Twizted> werk :/
<Twizted> maar kan ik niet unity nog erbij gooien dan ??
<Twizted> lijkt mij dat het dan ook opgelost moet zijn als ik jou zo hoor
<OerHeks> goeie vraag ..
<Twizted> jaja enkel goeie vragen toch zelfs de domme vragen zolang je maar leert van het antwoord hehe
<Twizted> ugh leerd
<OerHeks> blijven updaten ..
<Twizted> iemand 10.04 unity loos wil niet upgraden naar 11.04 kan installeren unity dit verhelpen
<hansw> Twizted, je kernel versie lijkt niet te duiden op een 11.x verse
<Twizted> OerHeks: dat is het hem nou net hij pakt geen updates meer
<hansw> hmm, vaag
<Twizted> hansw: dat klopt omdat ik nog op 10.04 zit lol
<hansw> ah, ok
<Twizted> ik wil naar 11.04
<hansw> Twizted, doe in een kernel eens cat /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Twizted> met vraagteken ??
<hansw> zonder mag ook
<Twizted> dacht ik al
<Twizted> waar moet ik naar kijken
<hansw> zie je daar natty staan?
<hansw> bijna achteraan de regel
<OerHeks> plakken van meerdere regels > Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<nightrid3r> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep natty
<Twizted> uhm nee karmic koalo
<hansw> dan heb je zeker geen 11.x, eerder 9..x
<Twizted> http://paste.ubuntu.com/645068/
<Twizted> ik ben van 9.04 nar 10.04 geupgrade
<hansw> je hebt lucid
<OerHeks> sudo update-manager -d
<Twizted> hij is bezig OerHeks
<Twizted> euhm lucid geen idee imo
<hansw> Twizted, ps -ef |grep apt
<hansw> dan zie je of hij nog bezig is
<Twizted> ah nou geeft ie een upgrade naar 10.10 OerHeks hansw
<Twizted> die maar doen lijkt me
<OerHeks> oke, netjes
<hansw> rustig afwachten
<OerHeks> geen ja klikken hansw ?
<OerHeks> hi hi
<Twizted> euhm moet ik die 10.10 nu doen of niet dan
<hansw> klik je helemaal gek :-)
<OerHeks> ja je moet eerst via 10.10 naar 11.04
<Twizted> dat ben ik al :D
<Twizted> upgrading
<Twizted> en dan maar afwachten waarschijnlijk is het dan opgelost
<Twizted> lijkt me
<Twizted> met sudo apt-get update wilde die niet eens een update weergeven die beschikbaar was
<OerHeks> ja, in praktijk prima te doen.
<Twizted> als ie het doet ja
<Twizted> zo heb ik me van 9.04 afgeholpen
<Twizted> kan ff duren me andere pc draait een download die ik niet kan stoppen :/
<Twizted> ugh ff heel erg extreem lang
<Twizted> erg fijn als je download je verbinding dichttrekt
<Twizted> inieder geval alvast bedankt ik laat nog wel even weten of het werkte en anders dat ik weer hulp nodig kan hebben of niet :D
<OerHeks> oke succes Twizted
<Twizted> een geluk me andere download hoeft nog maar 18 min
<Twizted> is er eigenlijk veel veranderd tenopzichte van 10.04 ?
<hansw> ja :-)
<Twizted> heb het wel een klein beetje bijgehouden maar niet veel
<OerHeks> ja, unity is wel grappig.
<Twizted> zoals
<hansw> je weet hoe unity er uit ziet?
<Twizted> uhm nee is toch een web/mediaplayer
<hansw> nou, het is gewoon een interface
<Twizted> ow
<hansw> maar wel met hardware ondersteuning
<Twizted> nice
<Twizted> dus een stuk sneller allemaal
<hansw> als het goed werkt voor je dan heb je geen probleem, sneller zal het niet direct zijn
<OerHeks> het zoeksysteem is rap ja
<Twizted> ho ho niet te rap dan houd ik het niet meer bij xD
<hansw> als je pech hebt ben je brak en moet je hopen nog in classic op te starten
<Twizted> ugh
<Twizted> hansw:  ontmoedig me nu niet
<Twizted> ik wil geen failures meer die heb ik al teveel gehad met ubuntu
<hansw> Twizted, hou je rechter shift toets in bij het booten als het niet lukt
<Twizted> whah zover ben ik nog niet maar ik zal het onthouden
<Twizted> right shift pressed down immediatly
<Twizted> wat zijn eigenlijk de ontwikkelingen omtrent de "directx"variant hoorde dat daar schot in zat
<OerHeks> directx ?
<OerHeks> dat is denk ik met wine ?
<Twizted> ze zijn toch bezig met een tegenhanger
<Twizted> ja dat klopt maar kon toch dat jullie er ook iets vanaf weten ;)
<OerHeks> volgende versie 11.10 heeft gnome3
<Twizted> zodra dat fatsoenlijk werkt ga ik proberen of ik windhoos links kan laten liggen :D
<OerHeks> daarmee worden nog meer opendrivers direct op de kernel gebruikt
<OerHeks> en dan gaat het leuk worden ja
<hansw> Twizted, wat verwacht je ervan dan?
<Twizted> sweet mother of god :D
<Twizted> nog niet veel hansw maar is altijd leuk als je anti microshaft bent
<Twizted> euh zei ik dat lol
<OerHeks> och, er komen nieuwe verdienmodellen, intel die processoren gaat maken waar je een code koopt om hem te upgraden
<hansw> Twizted, dat ben ik al 10 jaar, is saai hoor
<Twizted> whaha ja uiteindelijk trek je toch aan het verkeerde eind
<Twizted> ben er zo weer ff pidgin rebooten
<Twizted> ben er weer
<Twizted> hmm ben ik wel weg geweest want me tekst is nog steeds klein :/
<hansw> Twizted, hij is nog bezig?
<Twizted> ja andere download zit in de weg
<Twizted> die is bijna klaar
<hansw> hmm. John Williams
<Twizted> huh
<hansw> ow, muziek
<Twizted> lol dat heb je nu opstaan ofzo dan ..
<hansw> ja :-)
<Twizted> ah ok
<Twizted> ik baal als een stekker
<hansw> lekker offtopic hier
<Twizted> kinkfm gaat kappen :(
<Twizted> owja oeps dat mag niet
<Twizted> lol 37 kb/s
<Twizted> zal dalijk wel vele malen sneller gaan
<hansw> en nu Talk Talk
<Twizted> uhm dat word dan weer off topic hansw
<hansw> Twizted, klopt
<hansw> maar klinkt wel goed
<Twizted> kijk das beter
<Twizted> nu nog maar 5 min ipv 4 uur :D
<Twizted> vraagje trouwens over indeling partities
<hansw> shoot
<hansw> wat voor gebruiker ben je?
<Twizted> ik heb 100 mb /boot 15 gig / 5 gig /swap 67 gig /home en 67 gig /usr/local
<Twizted> klopt dat een beetje
<Twizted> vooral die laatste
<Twizted> wist even niet zeker of ik nu /usr of /usr/local moest hebben
<hansw> Twizted, hoeveel intern geheugen heb je?
<Twizted> 4 gig kingston hyperX
<Twizted> dd2
<hansw> 8 swap
<Twizted> ddr2 800
<OerHeks> dan is 5 gb netjes om te hybernaten/sleep
<Twizted> hmm
<hansw> de rest moet je bekijken aan de hand van de /home
<hansw> du -sh /home
<Twizted> dan zou ik dus toch alles opnieuw moeten doen :/
<OerHeks> welk voordeel denk je dat je hebt met een losse /usr/local ?
<Twizted> bij mijn weet (ik zal het wel fout hebben) komen daar de door jouw  geinstalleerde applicaties op lol of het is die /usr
<hansw> ik maak me meer zorgen over 15 gig /
<Twizted> is dat ook te weinig dan hansw
<hansw> sorry?
<Twizted> ik heb voorheen altijd maar 10 gig / gehad
<OerHeks> hoe groot is je schijf ?
<Twizted> 160 gigh
<hansw> je laat elke kernel staan?
<Twizted> geen idee hansw
<Twizted> ik update en klaar
<hansw> owjee
<Twizted> ik durf niets meer te doen lol
<Twizted> ubuntu nekt mij iedere keer weer hehe
<hansw> gewoon op ja drukken :-)
<Twizted> daar gaat het fout mee zelfs na lezen waarvoor ja staat hehe
<Twizted> maar jij kent mij echt nog wel hansw :p
<hansw> Twizted, wellicht, maar waar van dan?
<Twizted> NORMAAL BEN JIJ HANSWD :d
<Twizted> sorry caps
<hansw> uhmm, nee
<Twizted> hmm
<hansw> ook niet in lower caps
<Twizted> maaruh ik heb alweer een hele tijd geen lin gebruikt en ook niet hier geweest
<Twizted> je kent mosibfu ?
<hansw> ook niet :-)
<Twizted> lol
<Twizted> dat is slecht
<Twizted> die beta tester voor debian releases
<Twizted> maar goed ik heb hier heel heel erg veel al rondgehangen
<hansw> Twizted, ik ben een newbie :-)
<Twizted> lol dan leer je snel want ik krijg al die commands niet in me kop daarom nekt het mij ook telkens
<hansw> vaker updaten
<Twizted> dat gaat meestal niet meer als ik bezig ben geweest lol
<Twizted> 46 min
<Twizted> voor het instaleren
#ubuntu-nl 2011-07-16
<Twizted> OerHeks: hansw upgrade naar natty doet het :D thnx
<OerHeks> cool
<Twizted> maar ga me nu niet vragen wat ik net gedaan heb geloof dak het alweer kwijt ben
<Twizted> hmm installeren van de upgrade naar natty duurt ff 1 uur 7 min
<Twizted> hey
<viezerd> hoi
<Twizted> hmm
<trijntje> hallo
<Twizted> kan jij me misschien vertellen hoe ik mijn sluitkruis te zien krijg op 11.04 als ik een window open heb ziet er allemaal leuk uit dat nieuwe gebeuren maar dit is niet optimaal
<Twizted> nu moet ik het via de menu balk van de os sluiten blijkbaar :/
<trijntje> Twizted, kan je een screenshot plaatsen? http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<trijntje> ik heb namelijk wel gewoon een knop om vensters te sluiten
<Twizted> kan dan moet ik hem weer ff openen
<Twizted> waar zit hier die screenshot maker
<Twizted> lol
<Twizted> interface is echt heel erg wennen zo
<trijntje> Twizted, op je toetsenbord ;)
<trijntje> meestal rechts van f12 Prt Scrn/Sys Rq heet die toets bij mij
<Twizted> ja ik heb hem al hoor zo`n leek ben ik ook weer niet lol
<trijntje> :P
<trijntje> ik moet ook weleens zoeken hoor, het staat er nogal onduidelijk op
<Twizted> http://imagebin.org/163347
<trijntje> ah ok. de knoppen voor het sluiten/minimaliseren etc staan links in de bovenste balk
<Twizted> ik moet hem nu sluiten via de menu slide bar van het OS zelf
<Twizted> hmm
<Twizted> kijk dat hadden ze wel duidelijker mogen maken lol
<trijntje> ik moest er ook aan wennen in het begin
<trijntje> vooral de super/windows toets gebruik ik heel veel om programma's te starten
<Twizted> ah die wist ik nog niet
<Twizted> werkt indd nice
<Twizted> maar ik ga eens even zoeken met welk pakket dinges ik ongewenste mee geinstalleerde apps eraf kan donderen
<trijntje> http://osarena.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/cbjs0.png
<Twizted> libre start wel lekker snel zeg vergeleken met openoffice
<Twizted> hmm
<Twizted> trijntje:
<Twizted> weet jij die app naam uit je hoofd waar je de geinstalleerde onderdelen kan zien en uninstallen niet synaptic packet beheer
<OerHeks> middag Twizted
<Twizted> ik had hem vannacht nog
<Twizted> hey OerHeks
<trijntje> <super> software ;)
<Twizted> zou zomaar kunne
<Twizted> ubuntu software centrum dus
<trijntje> ja
<trijntje> Twizted, ben je helemaal nieuw in linux/ubuntu?
<Twizted> zeg dat dan hehe
<Twizted> nee niet echt maar lang eruit geweest trijntje
<Twizted> ben ooit begonnen met 7.04
<trijntje> ah ok, dan is er veel veranderd ja
<trijntje> unity is net nieuw, en werkt nog niet perfect helaas
<Twizted> ja ik heb tot aan 9.04 gedraaid maar ook niet echt actief telkens korte tijd en dan weer niet linux haat mij :/
<trijntje> Twizted, nee joh, linux is je beste vriend ;)
<Twizted>  whaha ja eigenlijk wel en tegelijk ook niet als je het niet door krijgt hehe
<Twizted> punt is ik ben zo iemand die alles via terminal wil doen maar de dingen niet kan onthouden en als het dan een keer mis gaat krijg ik het  niet restored omdat ik niet meer weet wat ik gedaan heb omdat ik er te lang mee bezig ben tis verslavend :)
<trijntje> altijd backups maken ;)
<Twizted> ik haat backups die raak ik toch kwijt
<Jeeves_> Spam: https://www.tuxis.nl/hosting/online-backup
<Jeeves_> :)
<Twizted> lol
<Twizted> dan raak ik de  login  gegevens kwijt Jeeves_
<Jeeves_> Twizted: Wel nee.
<Jeeves_> Die kun je dan gewoon weer opvragen
<Twizted> to much hassle imo
<Jeeves_> Met een linux machine al helemaal niet
<Jeeves_> als die van buitenaf bereikbaar is en snachts aan staat wordt het automatisch gedaan
<Jeeves_> Of, apt-get install luckybackup
<Twizted> hmm
<Twizted> hij staat wel nonstop aan maar niet van buitenaf bereikbaar ik zit trouwens met een bridge vanaf me windhoos systeem
<Jeeves_> Dat zou ik andersom doen :)
<Twizted> ik gewoon lange kabel kopen zodat ik met ubuntu syst ook rechtstreeks kan
<Jeeves_> Dat kan ook
<Twizted> is beter dan met bridges
<effeietsanders> hallo all, de computer hier (zit op mn laptop ernaast) met Ubuntu 9/10 punt iets blijft steken tijdens het laadproces
<effeietsanders> met de foutmelding "target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init. No init found, try passing init- bootarg
<effeietsanders> en dan kom ik in busybox
<effeietsanders> ik heb een livedisk van Ubuntu 6.6, en daarmee ge-unmount - maar dat helpt niet
<effeietsanders> iemand een idee?
<trijntje> effeietsanders, dat is wel heel oud
<effeietsanders> trijntje: ik had ook een recentere, maar die gaf andere foutmeldingen
<effeietsanders> en uiteindelijk had ik m vooral nodig als terminal :)
<effeietsanders> maargoed, ik zie echt vele mogelijke oplossignen online, maar niks lijkt te werken :s
<trijntje> welke versie van ubuntu is het?
<effeietsanders> 10 of 11
<effeietsanders> weet het niet zeker
<effeietsanders> (is de pc van mn zusje)
<trijntje> lsb_release -a
<effeietsanders> in de busybox of terminal?
<trijntje> in de terminal
<effeietsanders> even opstarten dan, zat weer in de busybox
<effeietsanders> trijntje: dan geeft iee de 6.06
<effeietsanders> ik vermoed dat het 10.10 is anyway (die cd ligt er, maar die geeft weer een andere foutmelding)
<trijntje> dus de pc met het probleem is ubuntu 6.06?
<effeietsanders> nee, de live cd is 6.06
<effeietsanders> de terminal runt vanaf de live cde
<effeietsanders> ik denk dat op de pc 10.10 draait, maar neit met zekerheid
<trijntje> elke versie van ubuntu heeft weer andere pakketten natuurlijk, dus om het op te lossen moet je weten welke versie ubuntu het probleem heeft
<effeietsanders> is er een manier om dat via het filesystem uit te vinden/
<effeietsanders> via de live cd heb ik daar natuurlijk toegang tot
<trijntje> hm ok
<trijntje> cat /etc/lsb-release
<trijntje> effeietsanders, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1167710
<trijntje> hier lijken ze hetzelfde probleem te hebben, als ik jou was zou ik met de nieuwste ubuntu cd booten en dan e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sdb1 op de juiste partitie uitvoeren
<effeietsanders> mijn nieuwste werkende cd is dus 6.6
<effeietsanders> trijntje: die had ik ook gevonden ja
<effeietsanders> en geprobeerd
<trijntje> op de juiste partitie?
<effeietsanders> krijg dan de foutmelding "filesystem has unsupported features while tryng to open /dev/sda1
<effeietsanders> en dan nog een blokje tekst
<trijntje> ja, maar als het bestandssysteem ext4 is zal ubuntu 6 ook niet werken, want toen bestond ext4 nog niet
<effeietsanders> volgens gparted is het sda1
<effeietsanders> ext3
<effeietsanders> staat een uitroeptekentje bij by the way in gparted
<VividReality> Hallo.
<trijntje> effeietsanders, kan je in gparted kiezen om het bestandssysteem te controleren?
<trijntje> VividReality, hoi
<effeietsanders> trijntje: ik heb die functie niet kunnen vinden
<effeietsanders> zou kunnen liggen aan het feit dat het 6.6 is :(
<effeietsanders> delete, resize, move, copy en format
<effeietsanders> en information
<trijntje> ja, dat schiet niet echt op
<VividReality> wat wil je precies controleren dan
<trijntje> als de installatie is gelukt zou de live cd ook gewoon moeten werken
<effeietsanders> VividReality: de pc heeft een ""target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init. No init found, try passing init- bootarg" foutmelding
<VividReality> Want uit mijn ervaring blijkt dat gparted altijd uit zich zelf heel netjes aan geeft als er iets mis is.
<effeietsanders> en gaat naar busybox
<trijntje> effeietsanders, met rechtermuisknop op partitie -> Controleren?
<effeietsanders> trijntje: nope, die functie geeft ie niet
<effeietsanders> ook niet in grijs
<trijntje> ik zou zeggen: gooi er een modernere live cd in, en probeer het opnieuw
<effeietsanders> ik heb 10.10, maar die geeft dus een ander probleem :(
<VividReality> Wat is jouw probleem dan.
<effeietsanders> VividReality: het echte probleem is dus ""target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init. No init found, try passing init- bootarg" na grub
<effeietsanders> (welke versie ik ook kies)
<VividReality> Hmm ja.
<effeietsanders> init- -> init=
<VividReality> Ik zal eens even googlen.
<VividReality> Moment.
<trijntje> effeietsanders, ik denk dat we dan beter dat andere probleem op kunnen lossen ;)
<VividReality> Okay ik heb wel een mogelijke oplossing kunnen vinden
<effeietsanders> e2fsck  doet t m ook niet
<effeietsanders> (had trijntje al gesuggereerd)
<VividReality> ah ja dat was hem inderdaad.
<VividReality> Okay dan lees ik even verder.
<trijntje> VividReality, das wel e2fsck van ubuntu 6
<effeietsanders> VividReality: die geeft "filesystem has unsupported features while tryng to open /dev/sda1" (een melding die ik ook vaker zag)
<effeietsanders> trijntje: idd, goed om te melden ja :)
<VividReality> Okay ik ben nu wel in de war, gaat het om 10.10 of 6?
<VividReality> Want dat helpt wel met het probleem oplossen.
<VividReality> Oh effeietsanders heeft 10.10, aha dat las ik verkeerd.
<effeietsanders> VividReality: ik heb hier een pc met /vermoedelijk/ 10.10 erop. Die doet het dus niet met opstarten. Er is een live cd van 10.10, maar die geeft weer een ander probleem wanneer ik die wil gebruiken, die krijg ik niet werkend. Daarnaast hebben we een live cd van 6.6, die doet het wel, en daar kan ik dus een terminal in draaien enzo
<effeietsanders> momenteel staat 6.6 open
<VividReality> Oh zo ja.
<VividReality> Ja ik kan me best voorstellen dat dat problemen veroorzaakt.
<VividReality> Ik zou willen adviseren om (het is mogelijk in de live cd) 10.10 te downloaden, en je kunt wellicht niet branden maar wel een opstart USB stick maken.
<VividReality> Dat scheelt al een hoop.
<VividReality> Mits je toegang hebt tot een USB stick.
<effeietsanders> ik typ dit vanaf een laptop
<effeietsanders> die doet het gewoon met windows
<effeietsanders> :)
<effeietsanders> de pc is van mn zus
<VividReality> Oh zo.
<VividReality> Maar is het dan mogelijk om een opstart USB stick te maken? Of nieuwe Live CD zou helemaal ideaal zijn.
<effeietsanders> maargoed, zal ik dat idd moeten proberen.
<effeietsanders> maar moet ik even wachten tot ze weer thuis is om te zien of ze iets van een usb ofzo hebben liggen :)
<effeietsanders> thanks so far :)
<VividReality> Ja is prima.
<VividReality> En vooral goed lezen op google, er zijn veel mensen met deze foutmelding.
<VividReality> Je kunt de foutmelding prima copy pasten en dan komen er zat fora uit met verschillende oplossingen.
<VividReality> Maar goed ik hoop dat jullie er zo uit komen.
<VividReality> Het was geen kritiek overigens.
<effeietsanders> VividReality: nee, google had ik al geprobeerd
<effeietsanders> iets van tien oplossingen gevonden, en die werken helaas geen van allen zover
<VividReality> Okay en de partitie is niet te benaderen op een andere manier?
<VividReality> Je kunt altijd data overplaatsen en een herinstallatie doen, mits je bij de data kunt.
<VividReality> Had je fdisk ook al geprobeert?
 * trijntje zou persoonlijk niet met zulke ouwe tools gaan rotzooien
<VividReality> Nee daar zit wat in.
<VividReality> Maar met gparted kun je wel controleren, ik geloof alleen dat de schijf dan unmounted moet zijn.
<VividReality> Ik weet alleen niet of filesystem mounted moet zijn voor een live cd.
<OerHeks> fsck niet iig
<VividReality> Ik moet helaas weg, ik hoop dat jullie er uit komen.
<VividReality> Groetjes.
<hansw> re
<OerHeks> :-)
<Twizted> kan iemand mij vertellen of naval battle voor kde ook werkt onder gnome gui
<hansw> zo, alleen de tulpstekker uitgang is kapot
<hansw> dus een usb naar tulp jacket erin en gaan met die banaan
<OerHeks> elk kde progje kan onder gnome draaien, je krijgt dan alleen een zooi bibliotheken erbij
<hansw> Twizted, wellicht wel, kde support krijg je er dan bij
<Twizted> ok
<Twizted> en als niets is hansw dan deinstalled ie alles inclusief die kde support files
<Twizted> ?
<hansw> nee
<Twizted> :/
<hansw> die laat die grotendeels staan
<Twizted> grr dat wil ik dus niet
<hansw> maar ook dat kun je weer weghalen, apart
<Twizted> ik ben juist alle spelletjes aan het verwijderen geweest vanwege ruimte usage op me hdd
<hansw> je hebt ruimte gebrek?
<Twizted> nee maar ik heb me systemen graag zo leeg nodig
<hansw> het gebruikt niet veel hoor, alleen wat ruimte
<Twizted> ja en dat haat ik hehe
<Twizted> ma goed me vraag was beantwoord :D
<Twizted> thnx
<OerHeks> balen, me webcam doet ut helemaal niet meer nie
<hansw> OerHeks, andere webcams deden het hier ook niet. heb nu wel een mooie oplossing voor de microfoon, heb een xs4all voip telefoon liggen op usb
<hansw> mooi geluid
<OerHeks> plof maar weer
<Twizted> ik ga wel even kijken of qonquest iets voor me is lijkt op ascendancy van vroegah :D
<lordzett> lo ppl
<OerHeks> :-)
<lordzett> OerHeks, ! hoe is het dan?
<OerHeks> Kubuntu werkt fijn.
<lordzett> k dan
<lordzett> ik had me maar alles opniew geinstalleerd.
<lordzett> moet nog veel leren :P
<lordzett> kapot maken kan ik nu iig. dus ben al wat verder :P
<OerHeks> echt kapotmaken is moeilijker.
<lordzett> ben er ook wel achter dat een van de dingen toch een nieuwe gfxkaart nodig ben want videos lopen niet lekker
<lordzett> OerHeks, das waar echt kapot maken is lastiger in linux dan in windows
<OerHeks> welke GPU heb je nu ?
<OerHeks> lspci | grep -i VGA
<lordzett> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS880 [Radeon HD 4200]
<OerHeks> oke
<OerHeks> heb je bij stuurprogramma's gekeken of er een driver beschikbaar is ?
<lordzett> jah ik heb catalist center van ati geinstalleerd
<OerHeks> ati zou ootb moeten werken, dacht ik
<lordzett> maar het is een op de mobo geplakte met gedeelde geheugen gpu
<OerHeks> ah zo, ja dan is het tijd voor een kaart.
<lordzett> pff power down
<lordzett> teveel zooi achter een groep
<lordzett> maar klopt tijd voor een aparte gpu weer nu een die wel langer dan een jaar mee gaat
<lordzett> haperingen zijn me nu te veel
<OerHeks> 11.04 .. je kan terug naar Gnome Classic
<OerHeks> uitloggen, je naam selecteren, en dan onderste panel GDM kiezen
<lordzett> zit ik al in
<lordzett> dat andere is me veelte goor
<lordzett> eens wat geld verzamelen voor een leuke gpu
<OerHeks> ik heb 11.10 alfa2 gezien, dat loopt al wat beter
<lordzett> hmm
<lordzett> maar tis ook een gpu van niks dus wat hier in zit dus logisch dat het niet lekker loopt
<OerHeks> als je compiz uitschakeld, zou video prima moeten lopen
<lordzett> wat is compiz?
<lordzett> bedoel hoe schakel je dat uit
<OerHeks> dat zijn die 3d en doorzichtigheids effecten
<lordzett> wat eht is
<OerHeks> die vind je in uiterlijk
<OerHeks> laatste tab
<OerHeks> je kan ook een stand minimaal proberen ..
<lordzett> hmm mijn laaste tab is lettertypen
<lordzett> hmm eej die mis ik ja
<lordzett> waar is die naar toe gegeaan
<lordzett> maaar denk niet dat ik ooit weer een ati wil
<lordzett> nvidea beviel me altijd beter
<hansw> OerHeks, je maakt al reklame voor pr0n op facebook? :-)
<OerHeks> duh ?
<hansw> zie je pagina/postings
<OerHeks> haha ben ik nu gehacked ?
<hansw> geen idee, vermoedelijk houd je van mooie meiden en post je daarmee
<OerHeks> vast een heksje.
<hansw> ik denk het
<OerHeks> dus vanaf nu word ik aan het kruis genageld, facebook.
#ubuntu-nl 2011-07-17
<Nexxus> hello can someone please help me translate a sentence from dutch to english
<Nexxus> i am trying hard to learn dutch and would like to understand the sentence
<alex--_> Goedenmiddag
<alex--_> Ik heb een laptop
<alex--_> Maar de resolutie kan niet hoger dan 800 x 600
<alex--_> (extern scherm aangesloten)
<alex--_> en ik krijg internet niet werkend\
<alex--_> hoe kan ik dit oplossen?
<OerHeks> heb je al naar hardwarestuurprogramma's gekeken ?
<alex--_> geen idee
<alex--_> waar zie je dat?
<alex--_> en waar zie je welke ubuntu je hebt?
<OerHeks> je weet niet welke ubuntu je hebt ?
<alex--_> niet welke versie
<alex--_> waar kun je dat zien?
<alex--_> sorry heb het al
<alex--_> 9.04
<alex--_> ubuntu 9.04 heb ik nu
<alex--_> geen wireless drivers
<alex--_> en geen vga drivers
<alex--_> hoe krijg ik die?
<OerHeks> 9.04 word niet meer ondersteund
<OerHeks> upgraden naar 10.04 en dan door daar 10.10 en dan 11.04
<alex--_> ja maar ik moet eerst internet hebben
<OerHeks> werkt bedraad internet niet ?
<OerHeks> dan zul je gewoon de iso moeten downloaden op je pc waar je nu op zit ..
<alex--_> heb geen bedraad internet hier
<OerHeks> geen updates voor 9.04, dat word herinstallatie denk ik.
<alex--_> is nogal oude laptop
<alex--_> amd turion 64
<alex--_> werkt het dan wel?
<OerHeks> bedraad netwerk zou nu al moeten werken met 9,04
<alex--_> ja maar heb gene bedraad hier
<OerHeks> vaak dien je bedraad netwerkj te hebben, om wireless aan de gang te krijgen
<OerHeks> dan kan ik je niet helpen
<alex--_> :(
<alex--_> Wat is nieuwer/beter: AMD Turion 64 @ 2,0 GHz              of          Intel Celeron M @ 1,3 GHz
<OerHeks> wat denk je zelf ? zou sneller beter zijn ?
<alex--_> Denk het wel
<alex--_> Ik bedoel: welke kan de beste prestaties leveren?
<OerHeks> ik ook
<alex--_> De turion is nieuwer
<alex--_> Die is dus beter?
<alex--_> Wat is nieuwer/beter: AMD Turion 64 @ 2,0 GHz              of          Intel Celeron M @ 1,3 GHz
<alex--_> oeps verkeerde channel
<alex--_> moest ergens anders
<alex--_> kan de hardware ook stuk zijn?
<alex--_> van me wifi
<alex--_> ?
<alex--_> Kan ik hardeschijven verplaatsen van computer?
<alex--> Zo,
<alex--> Zit nu op die laptop met externe wifi ding
<alex--> Maar hoe krijg ik interne wifi aan de praat?
<nightrid3r> de vraag is of uw interne wifi ondersteund wordt
<alex--> Hoe kom ik hier achter?
<alex--> Ik zie wel bij verbindings icoontje 2 netwerkadapters
<nightrid3r> in een terminal sudo lshw daar moet hij tussen staan
<nightrid3r> als we weten welk type het is kunnen we kijken of hij ondersteund wordt
<nightrid3r> indien niet kan je ndiswrapper instaleren en windows drivers gebruiken
<alex--_> Heb 2 adapters, bij de ene staat dat hij werkt (de externe)
<alex--_> Maar bij de andere staat: device not ready
<alex--_> Wat zei je hiervoor?
<alex--_> Want verbinding viel weg omdat ik op verkeerde knop drukte
<nightrid3r> als we weten welk type het is kunnen we kijken of hij ondersteund wordt
<alex--_> me adatper?
<nightrid3r> ja
<nightrid3r> beste is altijd rechtstreekse ondersteuning maar niswrapper kan ook
<alex--_> Broadcom BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g
<nightrid3r> ndiswrapper
<alex--_> nightrid3r: ^
<nightrid3r> broadcom zit meestal wel goed met linux, kijk anders even op de site van broadcom of er een driver te downloaden is
<alex--_> is oude laptop
<alex--_> dat wel
<alex--_> Kan het zijn dat de hardware stuk is?
<nightrid3r> dat kan ook
<alex--_> De antenne hangt los uit de laptop
<nightrid3r> daar zat ik trouwens aan te denken met device not ready
<nightrid3r> oei
<alex--_> Maar de netwerkkaart zelf is wel gewoon intact enzo
<alex--_> Is dat de reden dathet niet werkt?
<nightrid3r> ja maar electronica heeft niet veel nodig om defect te gaan als de behuizing stuk is
<alex--_> Of is het is een softwareprobleem
<alex--_> De antenne is gewoon een kabeltje
<nightrid3r> probeer even met ndiswrapper en de windows drivers dan weet je het direct
<alex--_> Hoe werkt dat?
<nightrid3r> driver uitpakken op je home en dan in ndiswrapper aangeven waar de *.inf file staat
<alex--_> Welke drives moet ik hebben?
<nightrid3r> er is daar ook een grafische tool voor
<nightrid3r> driver van je wifi
<alex--_> Ethernet Nicś?
<alex--_> http://www.broadcom.com/
<nightrid3r> best xp drivers
<alex--_> waar vind je deze?
<nightrid3r> neen, ethernet is met kabel, dit is wifi
<nightrid3r> op broadcom
<nightrid3r> of als je de orginele cd nog hebt
<alex--_> communication procesors
<alex--_> ?
<alex--_> alleen een laptop
<alex--_> nope heb geen cd
<nightrid3r> wireless
<alex--_> staat er niet onder downloads
<nightrid3r> ff kijken
<nightrid3r> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx betere oplossing :)
<alex--_> b43 - BCM4306/3, BCM4311, BCM4312, BCM4318, BCM4320  valt mijn kaart onder
<alex--_> b43
<nightrid3r> ja 4318 staat erbij
<alex--_> hmm ik schijn me ww te zij nvergeten
<alex--_> volgens sudo
<alex--_> terwijl ik er net nog mee ingelogd ben
<alex--_> heb *
<alex--_> is dit een bug
<alex--_> ?
<nightrid3r> als je de terminal open gehouden hebt wel denk ik
<alex--_> Nee heb net terminal geopend
<alex--_> en wil sudo doen
<alex--_> dan vraagt hij om een wachtwoord
<nightrid3r> idd das normaal
<alex--_> "Sorry, try again"
<alex--_> Ja maar als ik hem invoer dan zegt hij: fout
<nightrid3r> is je eigen login ww
<alex--_> Die is fout zegt hij
<alex--_> Kan ik hem veranderen ofzo?
<alex--_> nightrid3r:
<alex--_> want ik schijn hem te zijn vergeten
<nightrid3r> ja
<alex--_> Hoe/
<alex--_> ?
<alex--_> hoe kan ik remote desktop doen via lan?
<alex--_> vanaf een windows pc
<nightrid3r> in terminal doe je passwd
<nightrid3r> dan kan je een nieuwe ingeven
<alex--_> moet ik dan invullen
<alex--_> current unix password
<alex--_> en die weet ik dus niet
<nightrid3r> probleem
<nightrid3r> dat heb je dus voor alles nodig op een linux systeem
<alex--_> Hoe kan ik deze terug halen?
<nightrid3r> niet direct een idee
<alex--_> herinstalleren dan maar
<alex--_> tot zo
<nightrid3r> anders ff wachten tot JanC er is die kent er wel meer van
<JanC> ?
<nightrid3r> alex--_ is zen passwoord vergeten
<nightrid3r> en hij wil een niuw instellen
<JanC> als hij er mee ingelogd is kan hij dat niet vergeten zijn hé  ;)
<nightrid3r> tja schijnbaar wel :)
<alex--> JanC: kun jij helpen?
<alex--> nightrid3r: moet ik overgaan op een clean install?
<JanC> alex--: welke foutmelding geeft sudo precies?
<alex--> Ik denk dati k gewoon me wachtwoord ben vergeten
<JanC> als je daarnet nog ingelogd bent met je wachtwoord is dat redelijk onwaarschijnlijk, toch?
<alex--> net een installatie gedaan
<alex--> misschien verkeerd getypt bij het installeren
<alex--> moet ik herinstallatie doen?
<JanC> alex--: maar je bent *ingelogd* ermee, zei je?
<alex--> automatisch
<alex--> nja ik doe wel herinstallatie
<alex--> of duurt dat langr?
 * JanC doesn't like "automatisch inloggen"  ;)
<nightrid3r> en zet dan dat automatisch gedoe af
<alex--> wat duurt langer
<alex--> terughalen of herinstalleren
<JanC> alex--: je kan ook inloggen op een recovery console en daar het wachtwoord voor je gebruiker veranderen
<alex--> hmm das ook slim
<alex--> hoe doe ik dit?
<alex--> wacht volgensmij weet ik dat al
<alex--> heb dit zelfde gedaan bij ubuntu server
<alex--> hoe kom ik bij 10.04 in de grub?
<alex--> met shift of met esc?
<alex--> JanC
<JanC> shift
<alex--> gebeurt niks
<alex--> komt gewoon bij het login menu uit
<alex--> moet ik ingedrukt houden of constant drukken
<alex--> dus; shift shift shift shift shift shift
<alex--> ?
<JanC> normaal is ingedrukt houden genoeg vziw
<alex--> eh wat was het commando?
<alex--> om ww te herstellen?
<nightrid3r> passwd <gebruikersnaam> ?
<JanC> idd.
<alex--> gelukt
<alex--> ff inloggen
<JanC> mogelijk ga je dan achteraf ook het wachtwoord van je keyring moeten aanpassen
<alex--> keyring?
<nightrid3r> k ben gewoon niet meer mee met ubuntu, wordt hoog tijd dat sangoma zen drivers update zodat ze met een ubuntu kernel werken
<JanC> versleutelde database waarin je WiFi-wachtwoord opgeslagen wordt en zo
<alex--> ah
<alex--> die heb ik nog nergens opgeslagen
<alex--> nja 1 wifi ding misschien
<alex--> moet ik dit veranderen?
<alex--> de keyring?
<JanC> alex--: je merkt het wel als die om een wachtwoord vraagt  ;)
<alex--> even wifi switchen
<JanC> eventueel kan je die database ook wissen, denk ik
<alex--> Het werkt :
<alex--> :)
<alex--> Drivers geinstalleerd via zo'n popup van repositary drivers ofzo
<alex--> Hoe verander ik keyring wachtwoord
<alex--> Of die database
<alex--> JanC: ^
<JanC> alex--: er is een programma met de naam "sleutels en wachtwoorden" of zo
<JanC> maar als je het oude wachtwoord niet meer weet gaat dat niet veel helpen, vrees ik?
<alex--> Heb wachtwoord veranderd via passwd
<alex--> Dus hoe kan ik dat sleutels en wachtwoorden wachtwoord veranderen?
<JanC> enkel als je het oude weet...  ;)
<alex--> die weeti k niet
<alex--> weet ik niet *
<alex--> heb een typfoutje gemaakt
<alex--> hoe kan ik deze terughalen?
<JanC> als je dat wachtwoord niet hebt: niet
<JanC> je kan ze mogelijk wel wissen (zodat een nieuwe aangemaakt kan worden met je nieuwe wachtwoord)
<alex--> hoe doe ik dit laatste
<alex--> ?
<nightrid3r> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/06/clearing-or-resetting-the-gnome-keyring/
<JanC> tegenwoordig heet het "login.keyring", maar goed  ☺
<nightrid3r> zo blijven we bezig :)
<alex--> wat bedoel je?
<JanC> dat je net weg was toen we oplossing gaven  ;)
<JanC> <nightrid3r> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/06/clearing-or-resetting-the-gnome-keyring/
<JanC> <JanC> tegenwoordig heet het "login.keyring", maar goed  ☺
<JanC> dus die oplossing, maar met "login.keyring" ipv "default.keyring"
<alex--> ok
<alex--> kan ik via remote desktop met mijn windows pc naar mijn ubuntu pc?
<alex--> op welke poort draait remote desktop server van ubuntu?
<JanC> Ubuntu gebruikt (standaard) VNC daarvoor, dus de standaard VNC-poort
<JanC> heb je op Windows ook wel een VNC client nodig
<alex--> kan dat niet gwewoon met dat windows ding?
<alex--> verbinding maken met extern bureaublad
<JanC> alex--: Windows remote desktop kan enkel RDP
<alex--> ik heb rm ~/.gnome2/keyrings/login.keyring uitgevoerd
<alex--> is het nu opgelost?
<nightrid3r> bestaan open source vnc clients voor windows
<alex--> dan maar teamviewer
<alex--> hoef ik niks te installeren op die windows bak
<JanC> alex--: mogelijk moet je nu een nieuwe login.keyring aanmaken, of misschien gebeurt dat vanzelf...
<alex--> gaat dat via lan?
<alex--> en niet via een of ander ander bedrijf zoals teamviewer
<alex--> JanC: heb nieuwe keyring aangemaakt :)
<alex--> werkt niet echt lekker dat vnc
<alex--> veel te langzaam
<JanC> via LAN zou dat niet zo traag mogen gaan...
<alex--> wlan dan
<JanC> alex--: via WLAN ook niet  ;)
<JanC> VNC is nogal traag over een trage internetverbinding, maar zelfs over een breedbandverbinding zou het moeten werken
<OerHeks> lokaal is dat heel rap, zelfs over 100 Mbit
<JanC> WLAN is eerder 20-50 Mbit/s of zo, maar ook dat mag geen probleem zijn
<alex--> misschien is dan toch me antenne stuk
<nightrid3r> ja, daar vreesde ik al voor
<nightrid3r> als je een radio amateur kent kan die er wel eens naar kijken
<nightrid3r> doet ie nog iets of helemaal niks meer ?
<OerHeks> zou het niet aan 9.04 liggen, alex-- ?
<hansw> hmmm, klanten die rond 6 uur s'avonds op zondag aan de telefoon hangen (mijn prive nummer) zonder sla...
<hansw> ik ga mijn .nl 06 opzeggen
<OerHeks> zonder sla, dat is toch gunstig ?
<OerHeks> dat worden dan buitengewone tariefuren, ik zou 256 ex btw rekenen :P
<hansw> ja, maar ongunstig voor mij
<OerHeks> ah, emotionele chantage !
<hansw> sla uren waar ze voor bellen krijg ik de helft van
<hansw> nu krijgt de baas alles
<OerHeks> ow zo
<hansw> en trouwens, dat tarief komt aardig in de buurt ja
<OerHeks> ja niet gek verzonnen he ?
<OerHeks> 16x16 geloof ik ..
<hansw> gewoon per uur hoor :-)
<OerHeks> ik heb dit wel eens gedeclareerd, 2 uren á 256 .. kon toen mooi de huur betalen
<hansw> ach, als mensen in nood zitten en niemand anders kan het dan is dat leuk verdienen
<alex--> OerHeks: heb er nu 10.04 op gezet
<OerHeks> oke
<nightrid3r> alex-- nadat je al die moeite hebt gedaan om je ww te recoveren :)
<nightrid3r> kolere, k kan niks tegen alex zeggen of hij doet een timeout
<alex--> nightrid3r: dat recoveren was al op 10.04
<alex--> nightrid3r: ik heb slecht ontvangst en een slome verbinding met die kabel
<nightrid3r> ah ok
<hansw> lijkt me een dns probleem met alex
<OerHeks> kan, kan ook veel andere wifi-routers op zelfde kanaal zijn
<OerHeks> of meer users van zelfde netwerk
<hansw> dan zal dat eerder met de wifi versie te maken hebben gok ik
<nightrid3r> oude laptop dus kans bestaat dat het nog een B is
<hansw> OerHeks, google wil actief met hangouts aan de gang, wellicht een leuk idee voor -klas
<nightrid3r> google+ for teh win :)
<OerHeks> ja, een hangout kan je als klas doen, ruggespraak, ..
<OerHeks> je praat 4x sneller dan je kan tiepen.
<hansw> OerHeks, vroeg al of ze scorm gaan ondersteunen :-)
<OerHeks> zonder cam en mic, kan je toch een stream volgen, en dat is normaal best kostbaar.
<OerHeks> 10 ppl
<hansw> ik vermoed dat het wel is op te nemen
<hansw> en de meeste mensen kunnen wel een cam/mic gebruiken
<OerHeks> uiteraard, je plugt mplayer gewoon door naar dat device
<OerHeks> ik had al een balletje opgegooid in mwanzo, 'zorg i.i.g. dat je de boel al vastlegt/registreerd'
<hansw> netjes
<alex--> OerHeks: andere pc die er naast staat download met volledige snelheid (2,7 mbps)
<alex--> laptop download met 50 kb/s
<OerHeks> tesamen ?
<alex--> nee
<alex--> apart
<alex--> wel ongeveer zelfde locatie
<alex--> als ik hem beneden 1 meter van de router af zet
<alex--> heb ik zo'n 50% bereik
<hansw> vermoedelijk dus de wifi versie zoals nightrid3r aangaf
<alex--> wifi versie?
<alex--> heb ik iets gemist ?
<hansw> het protocol dat je wifi kaart wil ondersteunen
<nightrid3r> oude laptop dus kans bestaat dat het nog een B is <------
<alex--> B?
<OerHeks> 54 mbit
<OerHeks> of 11 ..?
<nightrid3r> b=11
<nightrid3r> g=54
<alex--> ah
<alex--> hij zei 54g
<alex--> naam v/d adapter
<OerHeks> dag effe :-)
<effeietsanders> dag OerHeks
<effeietsanders> OerHeks: ken ik je misschien onder een andere naam? :P
<OerHeks> ik weet niet, ik zie wikimedia en dat vind ik wel cool
<effeietsanders> ok :) mooi
<effeietsanders> ik vergeet altijd dat ik die achter mn nick heb hangen ;)
#ubuntu-nl 2012-07-09
<szal> nee, met apt kan je niet van lokaal installeren
<szal> maar als je het net zo comfortabel wilt, gaat 't met gdebi op de CLI
<Helen> sorry nu was ik even weg, zal even kijken
<UndiFineD> szal, ja gdebi werkt prima vanuit de gui, maar dat betekent wel dat je gdebi moet installeren
<Helen> Is -Al
<UndiFineD> szal, software center kan het ook :)
<szal> Helen: ls, niet Is
<Helen> krijg ik command not found, moet er misschien sudo voor?
<UndiFineD> LS maar dan kleine letter
<Helen> oh nu zie ik een hele reeks voorbij schieten
<szal> UndiFineD: gdebi werkt ook zonder GUI, dat bedoelde ik
<UndiFineD> Helen, staat je desktop zo vol dan ?
<Helen> nee, kan niet want ik heb net ubuntu geinstaleerd vandaag, maar die bestanden staan er niet bij
<Helen> Zal ik dat hele rijtje weer met de stick hierop plakken?
<Helen> drwxr-xr-x  2 helen helen  4096 jul  9  2012 Afbeeldingen  -rw-------  1 helen helen   924 jul  9 01:40 .bash_history  -rw-r--r--  1 helen helen   220 jul  9  2012 .bash_logout  -rw-r--r--  1 helen helen  3486 jul  9  2012 .bashrc  drwxr-xr-x  2 helen helen  4096 jul  9  2012 Bureaublad  drwx------ 16 helen helen  4096 jul  9 01:27 .cache  drwxrwxr-x  3 helen helen  4096 jul  8 23:47 .compiz-1  drwx------ 12 helen helen  4096 jul  8
<UndiFineD> aha, je zit in ~
<UndiFineD> cd Bureaublad
<UndiFineD> als je daar LS uitvoerd zie je waarschijnlijk je bestanden
<Helen> ok momenrt
<Helen> dan krijg ik alleen maar/Bureaublad
<UndiFineD> waar heb je je gedownloade bestanden dan gezet ?
<Helen> Waar moet ik eigenlijk precies in staan om het te kunnen zien? Persoonlijke map misschien?
<Helen> Die staan in personnlijke ma en dan in downloads
<UndiFineD> je zij net namelijk dat je ze op je desktop had staan
<UndiFineD> aah
<UndiFineD> cd ../Downloads
<Helen> ok
<UndiFineD> als je daar je bestanden ziet
<Helen> ik bedoel desktoppc misverstand, sorry, omdat ik een noteboek, desktop en netbook heb.
<Helen> nu krijg ik bestand of map bestaat niet
<UndiFineD> ...
<Helen> o waCHT FOUTJE, MOMENT
<szal> UndiFineD: /j #ubuntu-nl-offtopic <- ?
<Helen> KRIJG STEEDS BESTAND OF MAP BESTAAT NIET
<Helen> och sorry, caps
<UndiFineD> hehe
<Helen> cd: ../Downloads
<Helen> Er is in de persoonlijke map een map die wireless heet, maar die is leeg. Verborgenbestanden heb ik nl ook aangevinkt staan
<UndiFineD> als je je bestanden op je desktop zet, dan weten we zeker dat je ze kunt vinden in ~/Bureaublad
<Helen> Ik had begrepen dat ik de gedownloade bestanden in de home map moest doen, maar niet dus?
<szal> dat maakt niet uit, je moet alleen weten waar precies ze liggen
<szal> en dus of naar de juiste map navigeren of dpkg gaan vertellen in welke map die bestanden liggen
<Helen> hoe vind ik ze nu terug?
<Helen> <UndiFineD> voor nu hou ik het even voor gezien. Moet er straks om 7u weer uit. Misschien wil je morgen verder helpen? Voor nu in elk geval bedankt voor de vele tips.
<UndiFineD> ja hoor, is prima
<Helen> Truste voor straks
<UndiFineD> ja, jij ook
<Guest69279> hoi weet iemand hier of het mogelijk is ubuntu te draaien op een ps3
<Guest69279> ?
<Luckiboy> Waarom zou je dat willen? Een ps3 is bedoeld om te gamen, en gamen en Linux gaan (nog) niet zo goed samen
<OerHeks> het kán ... maar er is alleen een oude iso dacht ik > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3/
<OerHeks> ( je moet wel een oude ps3 hebben om homebrew te kunnen draaien)
<lord4163> Hoi :)
<lord4163> Wat is Wine verbeterd zeg :P
<lord4163> Ik ben nu een Windows game aan het downloaden met de downloader van de game, en blijkt nog te werken ook, kijken zometeen of hij installeert en het spel kan spelen, ben benieuwd
<OerHeks> En als het niet werkt, check de wineHQ database ...
<lord4163> Weet ik, ik volg de instructies daar maar die zijn zeer oud :P
<lord4163> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20671&iTestingId=54541
<OerHeks> This game will run flawlessly, the problem lies with XTrap ..
<lord4163> Dan moet ik die maar uitschakelen ;)
<lord4163> Dat is niet zó moeilijk hoop ik, althans in Martial Heroes was dat in ieder geval niet een enorm probleem.
<Walmast> ...
<lg188> hallo!
<lg188> ik heb hier een server staan die internet moet krijgen via een laptop (niet de beste oplossing maar is noodzakelijk)
<lg188> op de laptop staat mint maar dat is denk ik niet direct relevant
<lg188> ik heb shared connection geprobeerd
<lg188> en ik kan verbinden met de server over ssh
<lg188> maar die kan die kan niet het internet berijken met zijn 10.42.0.82 ip
<melis_nl> hallo allemaal
<frikandel> hallo mensen heb ik de windows ubuntu installer nodig als ik dual boot wil op 2 hdd
<frikandel> dus hdd 1 win7 en hdd 2 ubuntu
<OerHeks> nee, je hebt niet wubi nodig, je krijgt bij dual boot installeren de grub2 bootloader
<OerHeks> dit word automatisch aan het einde van de installatie geregeld
<frikandel> als ik mijn pc nu opnieuw opstart krijg ik het windows  screen waar ik kan kiezen uit windows of ubuntu
<frikandel> snap er niks van :)
<frikandel> heb wel via wubi geinstalleerd
<frikandel> vind het erg traag op een i7 laptop trouwens en de video drivers zijn ook weird
<frikandel> krijg continu strepen
<OerHeks> de wubi installatie is leuk om uit te proberen, het is niet 'the real thing'
<frikandel> dus wat raad je aan dan
<frikandel> gewoon via cd ?
<OerHeks> wubi eraf gooien via windows, en de cd booten ipv in windows starten
<frikandel> kijken of dat gaat dan
<OerHeks> let wel op welke HDD je kies, je zult eerst rechts boven je HDD moeten kiezen, maar dat wijst zich vanzelf.
<OerHeks> (ergens in de installer)
<frikandel> 64 bit pakken ?
<OerHeks> als je 2 gb+ geheugen hebt, ja hoor
<frikandel> 16 :)
<OerHeks> ik weet, ddr3 kost niks meer
<frikandel> in laptop niet ?
<frikandel> ja hiero zat het al in
<frikandel> :)
<frikandel> lenovo w510
<frikandel> in win7 is het teringsnel met ssd
<frikandel> nu een ssd voor ubuntu erbij
<OerHeks> hmm daar heb je 2 soorten van, w510 en w510i ofzo ?
<frikandel> klopt
<OerHeks> dan heb jij 'de goeie'
<frikandel> heb de duurste :)
<frikandel> en idd de goeie
<OerHeks> wreed ja
<frikandel> kijken wat ubuntu erop doet
<frikandel> nog wat tips ben aardig noob op ubuntu gebied
<OerHeks> na installatie, restricted extra' s voor codex, java, flash voor het webgeweld, css script draaien om dvd te kijken ..
<OerHeks> en tja, dan komt de keuzes van browsers, chat en IM en mail en games...
<frikandel> ok
<frikandel> firefox
<frikandel> irc client ?
<OerHeks> die je zelf mag uitzoeken in softwarecentrum, of beter nog; installeer synaptic ( gedetailleerd package manager)
<OerHeks> en dan ehm in Dash op stuurprogramma zoeken, dan verschijnt alacarte, om restricted drivers voor wifi en video te laden.
<frikandel> is het moeilijk op usb werkend te krijgen cdrom doet raar
<OerHeks> maar alles zou OOTB moeten werken, geloof ik.
<OerHeks> cdrom duurt lang om te booten, 5 minuten ofzo.
<OerHeks> dat is gewoon normaal.
<frikandel> error reading sector
<OerHeks> dat niet, brand je cd op 4x/8x
<frikandel> max 30 speed
<frikandel> brand wel ff nieuwe op 4
<SkippersBoss> Oerheks, waaromniet een boot stick gebruiken om ubuntu ineenkeer goed erop te zetten
<frikandel> ja ok hoe :)
<SkippersBoss> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<OerHeks> dat is zeker beter.
<frikandel> copying files
<frikandel> en dan usb in lap boot van usb en gaat ie dan installeren
<frikandel> ?
<OerHeks> ehm, ja, mits je bios goed staat
<frikandel> ja f12
<frikandel> boot usb klaar :)
<SkippersBoss> precies
<frikandel> leuke tool SkippersBoss
<frikandel> maakt ubuntu dan een bootloader aan ?
<frikandel> duurt da zo lang stick maken
<SkippersBoss> Oerheks zij al that grun aan het aind wordt toegevoegd
<frikandel> ok
<SkippersBoss> grub :-)
<frikandel> loopt ineens goed door
<frikandel> :)
<SkippersBoss> vreemd he :-)
<SkippersBoss> Oerheks kan je verder helpen
<OerHeks> ja, wel geinig, die processen.
<SkippersBoss> die is er wat vaardiger in... Baas boven baas weet je
<frikandel> jaja
<frikandel> is altijd
<OerHeks> in detail, eerst komen er 187 kleine pruts files, dan 1 lange, dan 2 lange, en dan weer een zooi prutsfiles.
<frikandel> gaat al installen
<frikandel> ik zie nu installatietype mensen
<OerHeks> Och ik zou geen baas willen wezen hoor .. je mag van mij altijd opmerkingen maken, graag zelfs
<frikandel> maar snap er nu al niks van
<frikandel> sdb1 ntfs geeft ie aan
<frikandel> die disk moet leeg
<frikandel> moet ik gewoon nu installeren  doen ?
<frikandel> er is geen basissyteem gedefinieerd
<SkippersBoss> Oerheks ik heb altijd engelse menu's gehad dus jij kan hem het beste opweg helpen hier
<frikandel> ik moet een  bestandssyteem kiezen
<SkippersBoss> EX4
<SkippersBoss> ext4
<frikandel> ja nog niks
<OerHeks> als je die sdb hebt leeg gemaakt, via handmatig, dan ga je onderaan in de installer een stap terug, dan krijg je weer het scherm om te kiezen, vrije ruimte gebruiken
<frikandel> ja hij zegt er is win7 geinstalleerd
<OerHeks> en de installer doet het dan automatisch, de goede waarden swap e.d.
<frikandel> en dat klopt ook maar ik heb 2 hdd
<OerHeks> oei, staat win7 op beide schijfen?
<frikandel> nee
<frikandel> 1 is leeg
<frikandel> anders taat win7 op
<frikandel> staat
<OerHeks> nou, weet je dat zeker, want de recovery kan wel eens op de 2e disk staan
<frikandel> heb geen recovery :)
<frikandel> ssd is namelijk vandaag bijgekocht
<frikandel> ik zie vrije ruimte 500107 mb
<frikandel> maar krijg nog steeds die melding als ik installeren druk
<frikandel> er is geen basissyteem gedefinieerd
<SkippersBoss> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/InstallatieDesktopPrecise
<SkippersBoss> in gparted ?
<frikandel> wat een klotezooi
<frikandel> op deze computer is win7 installeerd wat wilt u doen heb ik aangevinkt iets anders
<SkippersBoss> oi
<frikandel> dan krijg ik een menu met dev/sda
<frikandel> dev/sda1 en dev/sda2 is mijn win7 hdd
<frikandel> dev/sdb is de 2e hdd
<frikandel> maar hoe krijg ik die nu zodat ubuntu gaat installeren
<SkippersBoss> juistem i is je windows schijf en twee is de
<SkippersBoss> je moet sdb aanpassen
<frikandel> ..../dev/sdb heb ik en daaronder vrije ruimte 500107
<SkippersBoss> daar moet je minimaal twee maar het liefst 3 partities in aanmaken
<frikandel> krijg het niet voor elkaar
<frikandel> ipv vrije ruimte staat er nu /dev/sdb1 ext4
<frikandel> maar krijg nog steeds
<frikandel> er is geen basissyteem gedefinieerd
<SkippersBoss> ex4
<SkippersBoss> OERHEKS,
<frikandel> aanhectpunt wat moet daar
<SkippersBoss> juistem
<SkippersBoss> aanhechtpunt wie bedenkt die vertalingen lol
<szal> wat is 'basissysteem'?
<SkippersBoss> ?
<OerHeks> handmatig is een heel verhaal, ik zou liever in de installer teruggaan, en 'naast windows installeren' kiezen
<szal> 'aanhechtpunt' is eigenlijk verstaanbaar
<frikandel> ik ga ff terug
<frikandel> wijs schijfruimte toe
<frikandel> ik zie nu 2x 250 gig
<OerHeks> ik dacht dat je dan de vraag 'op de grootst aaneengesloten vrije ruimte ' kreeg
<frikandel> maar het is toch echt een 500 gig hdd
<frikandel> 466 kan ik max kiezen
<SkippersBoss> probleem is dat ik een engelse setup heb hier ik niet direct thuis ben met de Nederlandsche vertalingen
<frikandel> klopt dat er 34 gig overblijft
<szal> 500000 MB zijn iets van 465 GB, dat klopt dus
<OerHeks> ja, er word een paar % gereserveerd, om fsck te kunnen uitvoern, de ruimte word gebruikt voor fragmenten te kunnen reconstrureren en andere data
<SkippersBoss> Ah het eeuwige verschik tussen  MB en MiB's
<szal> OerHeks: de reservatie is nog eens iets anders
<frikandel> word geinstalleerd
<frikandel> eindelijk :)
<OerHeks> mooi mooi
<frikandel> oer
<SkippersBoss> Prettig
<frikandel> maar ik had strax via die windows manier geprobeerd
<frikandel> en nu heeft die dus een bootloader gemaakt is die dadelijk dan overschreven door die grup bootloader ?
<SkippersBoss> grub
<frikandel> grub
<frikandel> lol
<OerHeks> nou, om het netjes te doen, had je eerst in windows moeten booten, daar in software de wubi zooi verwijderen, dat verwijderd ook die loader.
<OerHeks> niet desastreus, dit kan hierna alsnog.
<frikandel> de loader heeft win aangemaakt volgens mij
<frikandel> want als ik opstart zegtie ook windws bootloader
<OerHeks> eerst in grub voor windows kiezen, en dan in 'je oude munu' weder windows en dan wubi verwijderen
<frikandel> wubi is al verwijderd
<frikandel> maar de bootloader niet hoor
<OerHeks> ow lekker
 * OerHeks is niet bij met wubi
<frikandel> ja ik nu ook niet :)
<frikandel> bijna klaar
<frikandel> vage strepen met booten
<frikandel> videokaart ?
<frikandel> hij reageert echt retetraag
<frikandel> lijkt wel een p4 :)
<SkippersBoss> hij is nog bezig voor de eerste keer
<SkippersBoss> wat voor kaart zit erin
<frikandel> SkippersBoss ik zit op een w510 i7
<SkippersBoss> sorry het lijkt er op dat mijn mobiel internet vandaag niet echt meewerkt :-(
<frikandel> lol
<frikandel> excuses installatie van stuurprogramma is mislukt
<SkippersBoss> aaah nvdea kaart
<frikandel> ja
<frikandel> wat een bende
<SkippersBoss> nvidia kaart
<SkippersBoss> waar ben je nu
<frikandel> software updates
<frikandel> update manager
<SkippersBoss> juistem
<SkippersBoss> loopt hij nog wel of lig je eruit
<frikandel> loopt
<SkippersBoss> prima
<frikandel> 288 stuks
<SkippersBoss> driver passen we later wel aan
<frikandel> zie trouwens geen winsowd bootloader meer maar een ubuntu look achtige met wel erg veel opties
<frikandel> zie zelfs in die lijst windows 7 bootloader
<SkippersBoss> klopt
<frikandel> ja maar hoe krijg ik die windows bootloader dan weg
<SkippersBoss> Even voor de duidelijkheid ben geen expert hier maar iemand die sinds 2007 met ubuntu werkt
<frikandel> duren die updates lang hee
<frikandel> ik sinds vandaag :)
<frikandel> dus voor de duidelijkheid ben ik helemaal een noob
<SkippersBoss> kan effentjes duren hangt van de mirror af
<SkippersBoss> geef niet we hebben het allemaal moeten leren
<frikandel> kom je vandaan brabant
<frikandel> zeggen wij ook effekes
<SkippersBoss> Zelfs Oerheks lol
<frikandel> software center configureren
<frikandel> is bijna klaar
<SkippersBoss> netjes
<frikandel> herstarten
<SkippersBoss> yep
<SkippersBoss> software center is een liefde haat relatie
<frikandel> gestart
<SkippersBoss> Je begrijpt de filosofie achter linux in het algemeen
<frikandel> word gek van die kleuren met booten
<frikandel> videodriver lijkt kut
<SkippersBoss> waar je in windows graag admin level wilt hebben
<frikandel> ja root enzo
<frikandel> heb dreambox :)
<SkippersBoss> is een instelling voor nomodeset
<frikandel> is ook linux
<SkippersBoss> ah ok
<SkippersBoss> dus geen echte noob
<frikandel> maar hoe install ik nu vidkaart
<SkippersBoss> apt-get is je vriend
<frikandel> hoe krijg ik terminal
#ubuntu-nl 2012-07-10
<SkippersBoss> werkt je superkey al
<SkippersBoss> superkey+t
<frikandel> weet ik het
<frikandel> wat is superkey lol
<SkippersBoss> Windows key
<frikandel> prulleba ??
<SkippersBoss> nee
<frikandel> krijg ik met windows t
<SkippersBoss> hmm
<SkippersBoss> hebben ze dat in de nederlandse versie gewijzigd
<frikandel> alleen windows toets krijg ik menutje met linksonder een huisje
<SkippersBoss> fraai is dat
<frikandel> soort zoek iets
<SkippersBoss> WAS oerheks nog wakker ??
<frikandel> ik zit iig in terminal
<SkippersBoss> ah
<SkippersBoss> :-)
<frikandel> en nu ?
<frikandel> apt-get update ?
<frikandel> NVIDIA Corporation GT216 [Quadro FX 880M]
<frikandel> The Lenovo Thinkpad W510 laptop has been awarded the status of Certified for Ubuntu.
<frikandel> hij moet dus werken
<frikandel> Certification notes
<frikandel> Proprietary Drivers Required
<frikandel> Installation of proprietary NVidia video driver is required for full functionality.
<Helen> Ik heb een asus notebook A7VVC - dualboot, is verbonden met internet geeft ie aan, maar maakt helaas geen contact met het internet. Wie weet wat ik hier kan/moet veranderen? Kan het zijn dat er iets in de BIOS niet goed staat?
<Helen> Als ik in windows - ik heb xp, de explorer open dan zou de enige optie kunnen zijn, denk ik, : de DNS server niet bereikbaar. Maar hoe kan ik dit corrigeren?
<JanC> eh, je hebt geen internet in Windows of in Ubuntu?
<JanC> Helen: ^^^
<Helen> Wel in ubuntu, althans dat hoop ik want intussen heb ik in windows zitten veranderewn
<JanC> in windows heb ik geen idee, want dat heb ik niet  ;)
<Helen> Ik ben tijdelijk nog van windows afhankelijk omdat ik div. app heb, o.a. scanner en printer die in ubuntu niet werken
<Helen> Ik begin het vermoeden te krijgen dat er iets in de bios niet goed staat, maar wat...
<JanC> dus in Ubuntu heb je internet, maar in Windows krijg je DNS niet gevonden?
<JanC> dat heeft niks met het BIOS te maken, veronderstel ik...
<Helen> precies!
<JanC> hoe staan je netwerkinstellingen in Windows?
<Helen> oh ok, hoef ik daar niet nóg eens te kijken
<Helen> Wat bedoel je precies? Waar moet ik naar kijken?
<Helen> Ik heb 2 lanverbindingen die uit staan en een verbinding waarop staat 1394 netwerkkaart
<JanC> 1394 is Firewire
<Helen> Bij de draadloze verbinding kan ik op beschikbvare draadloze netwerken klikken en dan zie ik staan verbinding uitstekend, maar klik ik op de explorer browser dan heb ik geen internet verbinding
<JanC> klinkt alsof je geen IP-adres hebt of zo
<Helen> moet die aan of uit zijn?
<JanC> je gebruikt je eigen draadloos netwerk?
<Helen> Mijn man zei ook zo iets, maar waar vin ik die dan?
<Helen> ja
<Helen> dwz, van de buren. Ik mag meeliften, woon hier niet meer, maar ben hier tijdelijk om de verhuizing af te ronden
<JanC> kan je de eigenschappen van die draadloze verbinding opvragen?
<Helen> Aan de buren bedoel je? Nee, ik mag alleen meeliften zolang ze op vakantie zijn, ze zijn bang dat hin net anders te zwaar belast wordt en volgende week zijn ze terug en ben ik weer in Spanje
<Helen> Ik heb alleen een gebr. naam en passw van de buurman opgekregen
<Helen> Ik ga eens alle windows drivers opnieuw installeren, heb de schijf met drivers en dan kijken wat er gebeurd.
<JanC> ik bedoel de netwerkeigenschappen in Windows en/of Ubuntu (hoe je verbonden bent, hoe je een IP krijgt, etc.)
<Helen> oh even kijken of ik daarachter kan komen
<JanC> in Ubuntu is dat zichtbaar als je op Verbindingsinformatie in het netwerkindicatormenu klikt
<JanC> nu ja, toch een deel van die info
<Helen> Maar zou ik in windows dan iets anders te zien krijgen, dan kan ik hetzelfde van ubuntu overnemen?
<JanC> de instellingen in Ubuntu vind je onder "Verbindingen bewerken..." in dat menu
<Helen> ok Jan, ik ga even naar ubuntu
<JanC> ik veronderstel dat het gewoon op DHCP zal staan...
<Helen> In ubuntu onder verbindingen bewerken staat er onder modus: infrastructuur en hiuer heb ik wel internetcontact
<Helen> In windows zag ik net staan: ad hoc, misschien is dat het??
<Helen> Tab 2 ipv4 instellingen staat automatisch DHCP
<JanC> ad hoc betekent dat er geen echt draadloos netwerk gebruikt wordt
<JanC> in feite is dat gewoon om 2 computers via draadloos te verbinden zonder draadloze router
<Helen> ok ik JanC ga terug naar windows kijken of het iets oplevert als ik dat verander.
<Helen> JanC van alles geprobeerd, lukt niet, sluit tijdelijk de printer op mijn netbook aan, kijk wel verder als ik weer in Spanje ben, bedankt in elk geval voor de hulp.
<SkippersBoss> frikandel, sorry van vannacht maar mijn verbinding viel compleet weg
<SkippersBoss> heb je nu wel de propriety drivers aan de praat gekregen ??
<OerHeks> geweldig, java JRE 6 en 7 >> http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/archives/00002397.html
<CasW> Wat heb ik een gigantische load averages... 1.66, 1.53, 1.56
<OerHeks> netjes, CasW
<RawChid> Ik vind mijn load average sinds 12.04 ook vrij hoog
<RawChid> 0.56, 0.71, 0.79   wel een stuk lager dan Cas, maar nog steeds onnodig hoog imho
<RawChid> processen als compiz, unity-panel-ser, hud-service, Xorg en dbus-daemon zijn er maar druk mee
<viezerd> load 1.66 gigantisch ?
<OerHeks> als ik het 3x achter elkaar doe >> load average: 1.03, 0.92, 0.88 -- 0.95, 0.90, 0.87 -- 0.95, 0.90, 0.87
<OerHeks> dat kreeg ik gister te hooren, doe dat es 3 of 4x ..
<viezerd>  8:04PM  up 529 days, 20:20, 2 users, load averages: 0.03, 0.13, 0.12
<MichaelTel> Nette uptime :)
<viezerd> :)
<viezerd> en die is nie altijd zo idle als nu
<Priyantha|AFK> gheghe :)
<Priyantha|AFK> en dus geen nieuwe kernel al voor 529 dagen ? :P
<viezerd> idd
<viezerd> ook nie nodig
<Priyantha> ah
<Priyantha> niet direct aan het i-net verbonden ?
<viezerd> inet gerelateerde dingen draaien in Jails, die zo goed als read-only zijn
<viezerd> en die worden wel geupdate
<Priyantha> ahja
<JanC> viezerd: je vergeet dat je kan uitbreken uit gevangenissen...  :p
<OerHeks> op vrijdag, als ze frieten bakken met de keukendeur open ..
<JanC> en bijvoorbeeld je netwerkverkeer wordt nog altijd behandeld door je host-kernel
<JanC> dus ik zou toch maar eens kijken of er geen relevante kernel-issues geweest zijn in die 529 dagen...
<OerHeks> ssh issues ..
<JanC> als ssh op de host draait idd.
<JanC> IIRC waren er onlangs nog openssl issues...
<frikandel> hey oerheks
<frikandel> het draaid eindelijk
<JanC> draaiT  ;)
<frikandel> jaja
<frikandel> jij bent meer de slimmerik hiero
<JanC> er stonden geen rode lijntjes onder?
<frikandel> shit ik dacht leintjes
<frikandel> oerheks kan je de grub bootmanager aanpassen
<frikandel> want ik kan niet kiezen uit windows 7 in de manager heb alleen de keuze windows 7 bootmanager
<JanC> dat lijkt me logisch, grub kan zelf Windows niet booten
<frikandel> meng je niet ergens in als je niet weet wat ik bedoel ben vannacht met oerheks bezig geweest
<frikandel> en die weet wel wat ik bedoel
<frikandel> niet iedereen heeft er kaas van gegeten janc
<JanC> en andere mensen mogen niet helpen?
<frikandel> graag zelfs maar je komt meer over van ik weet het en een ander niet
<frikandel> ik weet er totaal niks van
<JanC> wel, GRUB kan enkel de windows boot manager starten, en niet Windows zelf, m.a.w. ik snap niet wat het probleem is
<frikandel> kan ik grub ook wegkrijgen
<frikandel> want dan heb ik net zo lief de windows bootmanager
<frikandel> die geeft aan win7 of ubuntu
<JanC> eh?
<frikandel> maar die is nu door grub overschreven denk ik ?
<JanC> de windows bootloader kan alleen windows starten, dacht ik?
<frikandel> nee hoor
<frikandel> maar vantevoren had ik die want ik had vanuit windows ubuntu geinstalleerd
<JanC> dan wordt grub4dos geïnstalleerd
<OerHeks> klopt toch ook? start de windows boot manager, dan kan je windows kiezen (of je oude wubi)
<OerHeks> kies windows, en verwijder wubi is software
<OerHeks> is-in
<frikandel> ja maar wubi is al weg
<OerHeks> owja, de boot manager bijft... het was laat gister
<frikandel> als ik nu windows wil kiezen zegtie bootmgr is missing
<JanC> eh
<OerHeks> oef,... wat is de makkelijkste manier, windows dvd erin, opstart herstellen, en daarna met de ubuntu cd grub herstellen..?
<JanC> lijkt me ook ja
<frikandel> windows dvd erin doen ?
<JanC> als je die hebt...
<frikandel> heb ik :)
<OerHeks> jups, tot aan installeren, daar herstellen kiezen .. of misschien komt dat al eerder, ik ken win7 niet precies.
<OerHeks> en grub2 herstellen daarna >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Reinstalling_GRUB_2
<Aim> http://pics.kuvaton.com/kuvei/the_collapse_of_a_shark_tank_at_the_scientific_center_in_kuwait.jpg
<Aim> goeie security daar
<frikandel> kan ik niet gewoon  diw windows bootmanager gebruken ??
<Aim> frikandel: met wat moeite
<Aim> je kan de windows bootmanager stage1+2 voeren
<frikandel> aim hoe moet ik dat dan doen ?
<Aim> en die kan de vervolgens grub chainloaden
<Aim> waarom wil je dat?
<frikandel> vind em mooier en doet hetzelfde
<Aim> mooier?
<Aim> raarrrrr
<frikandel> ja
<frikandel> maar mensen ff serieus nu
<Aim> ik vraag me af of jij wel serieus bent
<frikandel> ik vind ubuntu echt traag op mijn i7 met 16 gig ram
<Aim> wat jij wil namelijk zo anaal
<Aim> de windows bootloader gebruiken om linux de chainloaden is wel erg erg nasty
<mimor> ubuntu traag? Geinstalleerd via Wubi?
<frikandel> mimor usb stick
<Aim> frikandel: wat is traag dan?
<frikandel> ja het hele systeem muis hapert afentoe
<frikandel> wifi haalt geen goede snelheden
<frikandel> is een lenovo w510
<mimor> frikandel: Deze: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201101-6974/components/
<frikandel> yup
<mimor> nvidia prop. driver geinstalleerd?
<frikandel> yup
<frikandel> ook alle security updates
<OerHeks> welke van de 2 nvidia drivers heb je gekozen ? bovenste  of onderste ?
<frikandel> bovenste
<frikandel> stond aanbevolen bij
<OerHeks> oke. je zou x-swat ppa kunnen proberen, maar ik dacht dat die 880 prima ondersteund werd
<OerHeks> quadro ding
<frikandel> NVIDIA Corporation GT216 [Quadro FX 880M]
<frikandel> moet truwens ahci aan in de bios ?
<OerHeks> eh... ja
<OerHeks> zonder krijg je linux niet geinstalleerd, dacht ik
<JanC> jawel
<frikandel> heb wel windows hersteld
<frikandel> maar nu is de bootmanager helemaal weg
<JanC> zonder AHCI wordt gewoon antieke & trage hard disk protocols gebruikt
<JanC> maar als je muis hapert is er wel wat ander mis
<frikandel> in windows doet ie het perfect
<frikandel> kan je niet testen waar het aan ligt ?
<OerHeks> je windows 7 zal ook wel sneller lopen met AHCI aan
<frikandel> ahci staat aan
<JanC> hm, Quadro = workstation gfx ?
<frikandel> weet ik het
<frikandel> is laptop geen workstation
<JanC> weird
<frikandel> lenovo w510
<JanC> nu ja, er zijn ook mobiele werkstations natuurlijk
<frikandel> is retesnel
<JanC> """he ThinkPad W510 is Lenovo’s 15.6-inch workstation notebook offering an Intel Core i7 processor and NVIDIA Quadro FX 880M graphics."""
<JanC> right, zoals ik al dacht due
<JanC> *dus
<JanC> zou idd. een behoorlijk snel systeem moeten zijn
<JanC> dus als je muis lagt zonder reden is er idd. ergens een bug
<JanC> frikandel: wanneer hapert je muis--doe je iets speciaals op dat moment?
<frikandel> nee
<JanC> speciaal --> specifiek
<frikandel> neuh
<JanC> het gebeurt dus random, terwijl je eigenlijk niks a/h doen bent?
<JanC> geen programma's open?
<frikandel> nee
<frikandel> das het gekke
<frikandel> maar ik heb nu wndows gerecovered
<frikandel> en op de andere hdd draait ubuntu maar heb nu dus helemaal geen bootmanager meer helemaal niks
<JanC> nu opnieuw grub installeren met de Ubuntu CD  ;)
<frikandel> ok en hoe moet dat ?
<JanC> (en de Windows bootloader is er, maar die zal niks tonen als er maar één keuze is)
<OerHeks> en grub2 herstellen daarna >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Reinstalling_GRUB_2
<frikandel> ik doe het nu opnieuw heb gezegd ubuntu naast windows
<frikandel> pakt ie dan automatisch hdd2 voor ubuntu ?
<JanC> niet automatisch
<frikandel> hij geeft me ook geen keuze
<frikandel> begint gewoon
<frikandel> heb aangevinkt naast windows 7
<JanC> je moest niet opnieuw installeren
<frikandel> ja heb geen bootloader
<frikandel> moet iets
<JanC> en er is wel de keuze als je kiest voor "geavanceerd" o.i.d.
<frikandel> is kijkendan
<frikandel> bootloader werkt weer
<frikandel> als ik systeeminstellingen klick duurt het zeker 10 sec voor die komt
<OerHeks> dat is niet abnormaal
<OerHeks> op een ssd gaat dat wel sneller.
<frikandel> op een i7
<frikandel> jeetje
<frikandel> had wel wat snellers verwacht
<frikandel> en staat op ssd
<frikandel> 16 gig ram
<OerHeks> ow, ik begreep gister dat je win7 op ssd en ubuntu op hdd hebt staan
<frikandel> beide ssd :)
<frikandel> windows start zelfs sneller op
<frikandel> maar zal is wat gaan rommelen
<frikandel> waar doe je updaten van systeem
<OerHeks> bij mij scheelde boottime 9 sec door IPv6 uit te schakelen
<OerHeks> druk U in dash, dan verschijnt update etc
<frikandel> als ik u druk zie ik rechtsonder in een venster waar ik kan tiepen
<OerHeks> dan druk je dat ook niet in dash, bovenste blok unitybalk
<frikandel> ok dank je oerheks ik ga ff updaten
#ubuntu-nl 2012-07-11
<K-4U> Goeiemorgen.. Ik heb hier een server in onderhoud. Als ik df -h doe staat er een /dev/md0.. Wat is dit precies voor een device?
<OerHeks> md lijkt me een raid apparaat?
<K-4U> Ah, oke :) bedankt
<OerHeks> multi disk als ik het goed heb?
<JanC> md0 is (normaal) een software raid device (dus geen hardware raid)
<Ikke> Hi
<JapyDooge> hmkay
<FlorisVBH> Goedendag, ik wil graag Ubuntu installeren op mijn nieuwe HP mini- laptop. Deze heeft geen optische drive, alleen USB drives. Ik gebruik een iMac desktopcomputer momenteel, maar slaag er niet in een Live USB stick te maken. Hoe kom ik aan een Live (bootable) Usb met Ubuntu?
<FlorisVBH> Dank, groet
<OerHeks> FlorisVBH, probeer unetbootin >> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<FlorisVBH> dank voor de tip, echter dat programma ziet helaas mijn usb stick niet...
<OerHeks> dat kan, is deze fat32 geformatteerd?
<FlorisVBH> gewoon FAT, verder vertelt mn mac er niets over
<OerHeks> welk OS staat er nu op die HP mini?
<trijntje> join #crypto
<OerHeks> Ik heb weinig ervaring met mac, maar die moet ook gewoon fat32 kunnen formatteren.
<FlorisVBH> niets! heb hem gekocht met een ssd schijf; de standaard HD met windows ligt in mn la...
<JapyDooge> de ironie :-) nu heb je nog bijna de Windows disk nodig om er Linux op te zetten ^^
<JapyDooge> geen pc van een bekende oid die je kan gebruiken voor het maken van de stick FlorisVBH? :) dat lijkt me de makkelijkste omweg
<JanC> je kan gewoon de .iso image op de USB-stick schrijven met dd
<JapyDooge> ah, dat wist ik niet, maar dat kan zelfs op een mac :)
<JanC> sinds Ubuntu 12.04 is er een hybrid .iso image
<FlorisVBH> .iso op de usb stick schrijven lukt wel maar het hp computertje zag dat niet als een bootable schijf. Een hybrid .iso? K zal eens kijken
<JapyDooge> FlorisVBH: wel met dd er op schrijven he, niet kopieren :)
<FlorisVBH> sorry, wat bedoel je met dd?
<trijntje> FlorisVBH: het probleem kan ook zijn dat de pc de usb als een 'harddisk' in plaats van 'externe schijf' ziet
<trijntje> je moet dan met de usb in de pc naar de bios gaan, en de usbstick als belangrijkste 'harddisk' instellen
<trijntje> in plaats van alleen instellen dat de pc eerst van een 'externe schijf' moet opstarten
<FlorisVBH> hoe kom ik in het BIOS tijdens t opstarten?
<JapyDooge> FlorisVBH: https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/#documentation/Darwin/Reference/Manpages/man1/dd.1.html
<JapyDooge> zie de howto hier: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles/#Mac_OS_X
<FlorisVBH> dank jullie zeer voor de tips! ik ga knutselen.
<JapyDooge> succes :)
<FlorisVBH> yep
<trijntje> FlorisVBH: je moet sowieso eerst instellen dat de pc vanaf een externe schijf opstar
<trijntje> dus waarschijnlijk heb je de usb gewoon goed gemaakt, maar weet je pc niet dat i moet proberen om vanaf die usb op te starten
<FlorisVBH> ik moet een bepaalde toets ingedrukt houden om in dat bios te komen, hoe ging dat ook  alweer?
<trijntje> verschilt per computer, meestal f2, f12 of Esc
<FlorisVBH> f2, dank
<adubuntu> test bericht om te kijken of dit bericht gepost wordt want in ander IRC kanaal krijg ik mededeling : Cannot send to channel: #inkscape
<JapyDooge> jep
<OerHeks> soms kan je niet praten in een kanaal, zonder geregistreerd te zijn.
<JapyDooge> waarschijnlijk staat in het channel moderated aan, of moet je geregis... ja dat :p
<OerHeks> Type « /msg nickserv register password_of_your_choice your@email.address ». Reply your email and have fun
<adubuntu> bedankt oerheks
<OerHeks> het hele verhaal staat hier >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<adubuntu> na registratie lukt het om te praten in #inkscape. Wat een geweldig kanaal is dit toch
<OerHeks> mooi mooi, succes adubuntu!
<Patrick_> Hoi,
<Patrick_> Ik heb een vraag, ik wil op mijn oude windows xp; Ubuntu opzetten.
<Patrick_> Maar hoe doe ik dat, en heb ik daarvoor cd's nodig van mijn drivers?
<trijntje> Patrick_: nee, ubuntu heeft zelf de benodigde drivers
<FOAD> Op je Windows XP?
<Patrick_> Dus alles werkt gewoon hetzelfde, ook voordat Ubunte geinstalleerd is?
<trijntje> Patrick_: wat bedoel je met alles werkt hetzelfde?
<Patrick_> Dat alles het gewoon doet, zoals de cdlade, geluid ect
<Patrick_> ?
<OerHeks> je zult na installatie nog wat stapjes moeten doen om een compleet systeem te krijgen, http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/DirectDoen
<OerHeks> verder staat het forum vol van tips en truuks http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/index.php
<FOAD> En uhm.. je Windows programma's doen het niet (zomaar).
<Patrick_> Hmm, wordt nog een hele klus volgens mij
#ubuntu-nl 2012-07-12
<lord4163> Wat is dit nou met die virtualflutbox]
<lord4163> Ik installeer nu voor de 3e keer opnieuw de Ubuntu mini.iso en wil niet meer starten na herstart!
<lord4163> gewoon zwart beeld...
<Luckiboy> Maak eens een screenshot van de instellingen, dat maakt het wat makkelijker om te helpen :)
<lord4163> Ohw kijk eens aan, hier nog iemand http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/21998/ubuntu-installed-from-mini-iso-under-virtualbox-doesnt-boot :)
<lord4163> daar word ik ook niks wijzer van :(
<lord4163> Luckiboy, maar toch raar dat  hij gewoon werkt totdat ik hem reboot...
<Luckiboy> Ja, misschien boot ie dan vanaf het verkeerde medium
<Luckiboy> Heb ik ook eens gehad
<lord4163> ja idd, als ik hem in het bios selecteer doet ie het wel :)
<lord4163> Hoe maak je een enter in bash?
<Luckiboy> http://tinyurl.com/c2kczv2
<lord4163> nee dat is niet moeilijk, maar wel het vinden van een antwoord
<Luckiboy> Is het niet gewoon dit: http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/99969-pressing-enter-bash.html
<lord4163> nee ik wil gewoon een enter als ik iets echo
<Luckiboy> aha
<lord4163> echo "ik kan HIER EEN ENTER het niet vinden"
<Luckiboy> een nieuwe regel bedoel je?
<lord4163> ja
<lord4163> hoe doe je dat?
<lord4163> zo? /n?
<Luckiboy> Volgens mij wel, werkt dat niet dan?
<lord4163> nee?
<Luckiboy> Heb je het al geprobeerd?
<rulus> het is \n
<Luckiboy> en anders kan je ( echo COMMANDO ; echo "" )
<Luckiboy> *proberen
<rulus> en je moet echo -e gebruiken daarvoor
<lord4163> thx
<lord4163> grr /etc/init.d/opera does not exist
<ppaass> Als bij het installeren van een spel in wine om de 2de disc wordt gevraagt, en je doet dat, en het gaat dan niet verder met de installatie. Wat moet ik dan doen?
<OerHeks> wat zegt de wineHQ database ?
<calvin__> jongens, ik probeer ubuntu te installeren maar hij laad zegmaar, dan krijg ik een zwart scherm, en dan een orange scherm? verder gebeurt er niets?
<OerHeks> Op wat voor systeem, calvin__ ? voornamelijk wat voor videokaart?
<calvin__> pff, een oude dell inspiron
<OerHeks> mogenlijk dat de video te oud is voor gnome3/unity, probeer dan xubuntu of lubuntu.
<calvin__> hmm, en centos?
<ppaass> OerHeks:  Die zegt dat het super goed werkt, met platinum
<OerHeks> centos is geen ubuntu. geen idee.
<calvin__> oh
<calvin__> maar wat zijn de minimale specs voor ubuntu?
<OerHeks> In die database staan ook altijd tips hoe je een spel moet installeren, vraag anders in #winehq
<ppaass> Ik zit op de site van ubuntu
<ppaass> lol, je kutn er gwn opm klikken
<OerHeks> minimum specs > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop#System_Requirements maar daar vind je geen GPU info
<OerHeks> welke videokaart zit daar in die dell?
<calvin__> http://gdgt.com/dell/inspiron/4000/specs/
<ppaass> En niemand weet het van hier?
<OerHeks> ppaass, je geeft 1. te weinig info over welk spel, en ja, winehq is de beste plaats voor problems
<calvin__> kdenk dan toch dat ik geen ubuntu erop kunt draaien
<ppaass> OerHeks:  het spel in Need For Speed underground 2
<SkippersBoss> calvin__,  oerheks gaf al aan lubuntu of xubuntu
<trijntje> ppaass: je moet waarschijnlijk wine weer vertellen dat de 2e disk er in zit
<calvin__> ja, weet ik, maar ik probeer verder te kijken wat wel nodig is.
<ppaass> OerHeks:  Hoe doe ik dat?
<SkippersBoss> calvin__, vergeet wat ik zeg
<OerHeks> ik zie geen videokaar top die link, welke video zit erin?
<OerHeks> *videokaart op
<calvin__> ok, btw ik krijg nu een oranje scherm met een taakbalk bovenin met uitloggen
<SkippersBoss> 256 MB is zelfs voor lubuntu wat aan de lage kant
<JapyDooge> waarschijnlijk is ´ie nog bezig, maar zo traag wegens geheugengebrek
<OerHeks> dat vermoed ik ook, JapyDooge
<calvin__> oh ik laat hem dan wel verder pruttelen
<calvin__> ik wil gewoon kijken wat ik nog met zoon laptop kan,
<calvin__> btw,  Dell Inspiron 4000 8MB VIDEO Card 6E286 Graphic Card
<JapyDooge> je kan er wat geheugen bijgooien, of voor een lichtere distributie gaan
<calvin__> 8mb video card
<calvin__> die laptop is al zo oud beetje onnodig,
<OerHeks> eh .. dat is genoeg voor lubuntu
<JapyDooge> als je handig bent met linux zou ik kijken naar Arch, met iets als fluxbox oid als desktop, alhoewel dat wel heel karig is :P maar voor mij altijd prima werkbaar
<JapyDooge> ah, of Lubuntu dus :)
<OerHeks> 8 mb is net genoeg om dvd te kijken
<SkippersBoss> calvin, er zijn andere distributies die nog wel met zon'n machine overwegkunnen maar helaas worden die hier niet ondersteund
<OerHeks> 6.2 mb eigenlijk, maar die videokaarten maken ze niet
<calvin__> xd, maar ik heb gehoord dat Centos met Gnome het makkelijk kan doen, dit runt zelfds fijn op nog tragere systemen
<JapyDooge> dat zal dan geen Gnome 3 zijn :)
<calvin__> nee gnome 2
<calvin__> maar die heb ik ook runnen op de VPS en dat bevalt me ook goed.
<lord4163> Hoi !
<JapyDooge> ah, nice calvin__
<JapyDooge> ik moet eens naar CentOS kijken, ik hoor er veel over lately :p
<lord4163> Ik heb een windows partitie en het blijkt dat ik geen schrijf rechten heb op  ubuntu?
<calvin__> ja, alleen een download link vinden ervan is nogal moeilijk :S
<OerHeks> windows partities fat32/ntfs werken niet met schrijfrechten. je hebt rechten over de hele disk, of niks.
<lord4163> niks dus?
<SkippersBoss> calvin__, http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=damnsmall
<JapyDooge> waarschijnlijk readonly gemount lord4163
<calvin__> ga ik proberen bedankt!
<JapyDooge> oh en OerHeks dat doen ze wel hoor (NTFS dan), maar ik denk dat de NTFS-3G driver geen rekening houd met NTFS permissies, dus merk je er niks van :p
<lord4163> en hoe krijg ik ook write rechten?
<calvin__> chmodden
<JapyDooge> dat gaat niet calvin__ op NTFS
<calvin__> ohh srry
<lord4163> Hoe mount ik hem dan met write rechten?
<JapyDooge> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountingWindowsPartitions :)
<RawChid> write rechten voor wie lord4163?
<ppaass> trijntje:  hoe dan?
<lord4163> windows partitie
<RawChid> Ik doe dit erbij: umask=0277,uid=1000  (dan mag mijn hoofdgebruiker schrijven)
<lord4163> Moet dat nou zo moeilijk o.0
<RawChid> uid is de eerste gebruiker van UBuntu
<lord4163> Ik zet het dan wel op een usb stick
<lord4163> kan dat niet makkelijker? :(
<ppaass> corewillem:  DE alternative onderdelen voor mn pc waren nog niet besteld door mn vader.. die was het ff vergeten omdat die zo druk was XD hahaha
<trijntje> ppaass: is alweer een tijdje geleden, maar volgens mij moet je via bestandsbeheer kijken of de vorige cd wel echt weg is
<ppaass> En hoe doe je dat?
<ppaass> trijntje:  Hoe doe je dat?
<calvin__> lol, ik stop centos erin en het is geinstalleerd binnen 5 minute
<trijntje> gewoon, bestandsbeheer openen, en kijken of de oude cd nog in het lijstje staat
<ppaass> trijntje:  oke
<ppaass> trijntje:  De cd kun je niet uitwerpen
<ppaass> of ontkoppelenn, omdat die nog bezig is met de installatie zegt die :S
<trijntje> hmm, dan weet ik het niet
<ppaass> dam.....
<wizz_> anyone had any problems with 12.04 64 bits on AMD?
<OerHeks> ik niet hoor, loopt prachtig.
<wizz_> is nederlands de taal op dit kanaal?
<wizz_> ok
<OerHeks> ja :-)
<wizz_> na install draaide alles normaal, na een paar keer opstarten werd het systeem ontzettend traag, totaal onwerkbaar
<wizz_> ik verbaaste mij dat de ubuntu download page 32 bits aanbeveeld. ik neem aan dat de site mijn hardware checked en op basis daarvan adviseert
<OerHeks> hmm enige wat ik weet wat bugd, is de Ubuntu-one, als je die niet gebruikt, die blijft in aanmelden hangen en gebruikt 1 core ..
<wizz_> ik heb 'm wel geactiveerd maar niet echt gebruikt
<trijntje> wizz_: je kan kijken of bepaalde processen veel gebruiken, mbv systeemmonitor
<OerHeks> top ( of installeer htop )
<wizz_> ik wil een nieuwe install doen maar nu twijfel ik of ik niet beter de 32 bits kan nemen
<trijntje> wizz_: hoeveel ram heb je? als je meer dan 3.5 G hebt kan je beter 64 bit nemen
<wizz_> 4 g
<wizz_> gebruik jij ook AMD processor?
<trijntje> ja, maar je kan er wel vanuit gaan dat zowel 32 asl 64 bit gewoon zou moeten werken, dus er is waarschijnlijk iets specifieks aan de hand
<CasW> De site kan, naar mijn weten, niet checken wat voor hardware jij hebt. Voor zover ik weet kan geen enkele site dat.
<wizz_> ik heb een nieuwe install gedaan na jaren lang 10.10 zonder probleme te hebben gebruikt
<wizz_> ik zal idd eerst maar eens kijken welk proces er beslag legt op de hardware
<wizz_> moet ik even uit mn ramen stappen.
<wizz_> bedankt.
<CasW> Precies, ik wilde het net zeggen ;)
<viezerd> ?
<CasW> LEDfan zei zonet in #-offtopic dat 'ie normaal gesproken in -offtopic zat, volgens mij bedoelde hij dat hier in -nl te zeggen.
#ubuntu-nl 2012-07-13
<Yanneman> goede morgen aan éénieder, eerste keer op dit forum
<Luckiboy> Hallo Yanneman
<StefandeVries> Hoi Yanneman :)
<Yanneman> wat mag ik van dit forum verwachten, zit namenlijk met een aantal vragen over Ubunbtu 12.04
<Luckiboy> Dat hangt van de vraag af, en van de kennis van de aanwezigen :P
<Yanneman> Kort gezegd, het is me gelukt om ubuntu 12.04 samen met windows 7-64 bit (dual boot geloof ik) op mijn nieuwe compu (medion Akoya 64 gb ssd, en nvidia Geforce GTX 550 te installeren. Wil echter van windows 7 af. Enig idee hoe dat te doen?
<Luckiboy> Installeer Gparted eerst, dan kan je je Windows partitie verwijderen en je Ubuntu partitie vergroten
<Yanneman> Ga ik proberen te doen, eens kijken of ik dan verder kom Bij voorbaat dank, je hoort nog van me.....hier spreekt de oudere jongere (van 63)
<Luckiboy> Geen probleem hoor :)
<firebirdy> hi, Wine-probleempje: game heeft geen focus voor keyboardinput, is alsof game niet openstaat. Vb letter intikken = zoekvenster opent rechts onderaan. Muisinvoer en rest OK. Zegt dit soms iemand iets? :)
<mrask> Hi there would like to now. If i were a company do i have to pay for license Ubuntu enterprise
<Damian> Hallo?
<Damian> Kan iemand mij helpen?
<StefandeVries> Waarmee? :)
<Damian> Ik heb reeds Ubuntu geïnstalleerd, en ik krijg bij het opstarten te zien dat er een foutje was met "\ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr". Ik weet niet wat ik moet doen
<Damian> Google geeft mij ook tamelijk weinig informatie.
<Damian> Ik draai trouwens normaal Win7 Ultimate 32bit.
#ubuntu-nl 2012-07-14
<trijntje> Hoe kan bash zeggen dat een bestand niet bestaat als 'ls' het gewoon laat zien?
<trijntje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1091209/
<StefandeVries> Is het uitvoerbaar?
<trijntje> ja, maar ik zit te denken dat het mss een probleem met 64 bit is
<StefandeVries> Dat zou kunnen ja.
<JanC> wat zegt "ls -l tank.x86" ?
<JanC> trijntje: ^^^
<trijntje> -rwxr-xr-x
<trijntje> maar in een 32bit vm 'ziet' bash em wel
<Aim> trijntje: doe eens file tank.x86
<Aim> trijntje: anyhow, sudo apt-get install lib32stdc++
<Aim> daarmee install je de 32bit stdc library onder 64bit
<trijntje> Aim: ff proberen
<Aim> file kan je laten zien wat voorn type file het is
<trijntje> zo ff uittesten, mn pc is nu te druk ;)
<Aim> :)
<trijntje> mss  meot ik toch eens wat meer ram kopen
<trijntje> file zegt idd dat het een 32 bit executable is
<Aim> trijntje: met "ldd tank.x86" kan je zien welke library's je nodig hebt
<Aim> trijntje: lib32stdc++ heb je meestal iig nodig
<trijntje> hm, das een hele lijst
<Aim> trijntje: dan hoop ik dat alle libs beschikbaar zijn
<trijntje> is de pakketnaam gelijk aan de libnaam, of kunnen ze ook nog in andere pakketten zitten?
<Aim> beide :)
<Aim> is soms wel beetje puzzelen om de juiste package er bij te zoeken
<trijntje> wat een gedoe :P
<Aim> jah :)
<Aim> gelukkig hoef je het maar 1x te doen
<trijntje> ah, gevonden hoe je kan vinden welk pakket een lib bevat: apt-file search lib.so
<JanC> FWIW, de standard library voor C is libc6, de 32-bits versie daarvan is libc6:i386
<JanC> en idem voor andere 32-bits libraries op een 64-bits systeem
<JanC> omgekeerd kan je :amd64 toevoegen om 64-bits pakketten te installeren op een 32-bits systeem
<trijntje> gaat dat allemaal goed dan? Ik dacht dat je dat niet echt door elkaar kon gebruiken
<OerHeks> PP 12.04 is multiarch, alleen ik heb nog geen voorbeelden gezien van 64 bit packages in x86 omgeving...
<OerHeks> wat je beter niet kan gebruiken is aptitude, die is niet berekend op multiarch.
<JanC> OerHeks: als je 64-bits kernel + 32-bits userspace hebt
<OerHeks> wat bedoel je daarmee, JanC ?
<JanC> dan kan je zo enkele programma's specifiek 64-bits installeren
<OerHeks> ah, force met :amd64
<JanC> uhu
<JanC> wordt nog interessanter met x32 erbij natuurlijk
<trijntje> pff, wat een geklooi is het om al die libs te krijgen. Als iemand dat ooit nodig heeft
<trijntje> for lib in `ldd tank.x86 |grep "not found"| awk {'print $1'}`;do apt-file search $lib | head -n 1| cut -d ':' -f 1;done
<JanC> lol
<JanC> waarom zeggen je leveranciers dat niet gewoon?
 * trijntje is lui ;)
<JanC> wat je nodig hebt, bedoel ik
<trijntje> die ondersteunen alleen 32bit, oud project
<JanC> of dat ze een package maken, dan gaat het vanzelf voor je  ;)
<trijntje> of zelf n pakket maken :P
<Maarten> Ik heb een vraag over Ubuntu, kan ik hier terecht??
<commandoline> Maarten: zeker
<Maarten> Oke, fijn!
<Maarten> Het zit zo
<Maarten> Een paar jaar geleden heb ik Ubuntu geinstalleerd. Nu wil ik deze weer verwijderen. Het domme is, ik heb het niet op een andere partitie geinstalleerd. Vraag: kan ik Ubuntu verwijderen zonder Windows te verwijderen?
<commandoline> Hoe heb je het toen geïnstalleerd? Vanuit Windows of door op te starten van de cd?
<Luckiboy> Met een wubi?
<commandoline> dat bedoelde ik met vanuit windows, idd.
<Maarten> Van een bootable USB. Het gekke is, ik heb net een partitiemanager geinstalleerd en ik zie drie parties staan. Éentje met ongeveer 14 gb aan ruimte
<commandoline> Het installatieprogramma van Ubuntu maakt die partities uit zichzelf aan, installeren op dezelfde partitie als Windows is namelijk onmogelijk of het komt i.i.g. amper voor.
<Luckiboy> Is er een partitie ext4, Maarten?
<Luckiboy> Btw, welke partitiemanager hebben we het over?
<Maarten> Is er een mogelijkheid om een print-screen te sturen?
<Maarten> http://www.partition-tool.com/easeus-partition-manager/manual.htm
<Maarten> Deze heb ik geinstalleerd
<Luckiboy> via http://tinypic.com kan je een print-screen opsturen
<trijntje> http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<Luckiboy> Link hier posten dan
<Maarten> Zou dat helpen?
<Luckiboy> Als ik een tip mag geven, gparted, op de live-cd van Ubuntu, werkt wat makkelijker (ook voor ons)
<Luckiboy> Dan kan je namelijk ook aan het partitielabel aflezen welk OS er opstaat, niet altijd, soms wel
<Maarten> Hoe kan ik dat doen?
<Luckiboy> Je hebt Ubuntu geïnstalleerd vanaf een usb?
<Luckiboy> Heb je die nog?
<Maarten> Nee, helaas niet. Het is echt een jaar of twee geleden
<Luckiboy> Oké, maak dan maar eens een schermafdruk van je partitiebewerker, dan zullen we zien of we het snappen ;)
<Maarten> http://tinypic.com/r/2e5p5ao/6
<Luckiboy> Oké, die snap ik wel
<Luckiboy> die grote NTFS die je ziet, is je Windows partitie
<Maarten> Oke
<Luckiboy> Die grote andere is je Ubuntu partitie
<Maarten> Weet je die andere?
<Maarten> Hoe zie je dat?
<Luckiboy> En die kleine andere is je Ubuntu swap partitie
<Luckiboy> Dat is de standaard opbouw van een Ubuntu installatie ;)
<Maarten> Oke, mooi. Vanuit dit programma kan ik ze formatteren, zal ik dat doen?
<Luckiboy> Je zou voor de zekerheid het andere mensen hier nog ter controle kunnen vragen, ik ben ook maar een mens, ik kan ook fouten maken ;)
<Luckiboy> Zoals commandoline
<Luckiboy> Maar die is er dus niet nu, zo te zien
<Maarten> Tuurlijk, dat snap ik. Kan ik een bericht achterlaten?
<Luckiboy> Voor commandoline?
<Maarten> Ja
<Luckiboy> Dat kan altijd, hij leest het wel (denk ik :P)
<Maarten> Oke, thanks! En bedankt voor je hulp!
<Luckiboy> Geen dank, daarvoor zijn we hier :)
<StefandeVries> O, daarvoor.
<Maarten> ^^
<Luckiboy> iig in dit channel, StefandeVries :P
<Maarten> Ik ga jongens, ik kom later nog wel terug
<Luckiboy> Is prima, dag Maarten
<Maarten> Tot ziens
<commandoline> ah, net te laat
<Luckiboy> Had ik goed toch?
<Luckiboy> Moet zeggen dat ik toch nog een beetje watervrees had
<commandoline> ja, klopt
<commandoline> dubbelcheck is altijd goed als het gaat om formatteren :P
<Luckiboy> Dat dacht ik dus ook :)
<commandoline> een ander ding waaraan je het nog kan zien is dat de Ubu installer normaal logische en geen primaire partities maakt.
<Luckiboy> Daar keek ik ook naar, maar voornamelijk om het Windows gedeelte eruit te halen, die staat op 1 partitie, dus dat is makkelijk
<commandoline> ok :)
<mert> hallo
<mert> is er iemand actief?
<Luckiboy> hallo mert
<mert> kan ik hier gewoon mijn vraag stellen?
<Luckiboy> Ja hoor :)
<mert> bij de ubuntu installatie
<mert> kreeg ik melding over bestandsysteem even melding zoeken momente
<mert> momentje*
<mert> er is geen bestandsysteem gedefinieerd
<mert> zoiets ongeveer ik heb wijzigen gedaan ext4 gekozen en geen als pad "/" gekozen
<mert> ik bedoel dan dat ik de partitie gewijzigd hebt
<Luckiboy> Waarom het je als pad geen / gekozen?
<mert> ow foutje
<mert> ik bedoel dat ik het WEL heb gekozen
<Luckiboy> Oke :)
<mert> en nu installeert hij dus wel
<mert> maar niet als ik pad /home deed
<mert> waarom? is dan mijn vraag :D
<Luckiboy> Bedoel je dat je eerst /home had gekozen ipv / ?
<mert> jup en dat de eerste keer het niet werkte maar wel met de optie "/"
<mert> dus mijn vraag is wat is het verschil dat begreep ik niet helemaal
<mert> en waarvoor pad diend
<mert> hallo ?
<Luckiboy> in /home komen je persoonlijke bestanden (afbeeldingen, documenten etc)
<UndiFineD> mert onder linux en andere unix achtigen bestaan er geen schijfletters / is de root van de bastandsboom /home is voor je specifieke gebruikers bestanden
<mert> hmm oke waarom weergeven ze die optie dan?
<trijntje> welke optie?
<mert> bij de installatie pad /home optie
<UndiFineD> omdat je een aparte partitie voor je /home kan kiezen
<mert> hmm dat was eigenlijk best wel handig geweest
<mert> ik heb namelijk 1tb en een ssd
<mert> ik heb nu alles dus op een ssd kon dus ook al mijna afbeeldingen op mijn 1tb schijf zetten?
<mert> maar dat de systeem gewoon via SSD laad
<commandoline> mert: inderdaad, daarvoor is dat hele concept eigenlijk bedoeld.
<UndiFineD> ik heb bijv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1091473/
<mert> handig ja
<mert> maar hoe kan ik dan verwijzen
<mert> zal ik dan ubuntu maar opnieuw installen :P
<trijntje> ja, alle data op ssd is niet zo handig, gaat je ssd niet zo lang mee
<mert> owja en waarvoor is ... even kijken
<OerHeks> simpelste is ubuntu geheel op de ssd installeren, en je /home verplaatsen naar je sdb tijdens installatie
<mert> wisselgeheugen
<trijntje> dat is voor als je RAM vol is, als programma's dan extra geheugen nodig hebben kunnen ze het op de harddisk zetten
<mert> ik moest ook wisselgeheugen aanmaken althans dat zou de werking van systeem verbeteren stond er in de melding
<trijntje> hangt er een beetje vanaf hoeveel RAM je hebt
<mert> oke handig ik heb dat dus wel
<mert> ik heb 8GB ram
<mert> en 1gb wisselgeheugen
<mert> 0erheks hoedan
<OerHeks> je swappiness verlagen kan dan prima door dat in een ramdisk in je geheugen te houden,  ik heb verder noatime,discard  aan mij fstab toegevoegd.
<mert> oke, maar over die SSD en HDD hoe mijn installatie van ubuntu is dus compleet op SSD
<mert> hoe kan ik dat verplaatsen (de /home map) naar mijn HDD
<trijntje> als je nog niks heb ingesteld zou ik gewoon ubuntu opnieuw installeren, en dan de '/' op de ssd zetten, en je /home op de schijf van 1T
<mert> oke ik maak nu dus een nieuwe partitie aan
<mert> en kies ik bij aanhectpunt
<mert> optie /home
<OerHeks> zoals trijntje zegt, idd
<OerHeks> aanhechtpunt is /
<trijntje> mert: wil je je pc in slaapstand kunnen zetten? Want als dat zo is moet je een swap partitie hebben van zo'n 8GB
<mert> ja op mijn SSD ja
<mert> ow ik heb maar 1gb
<OerHeks> oh ja, hybernate/sleep heeft wel swap nodig.
<mert> oke maar even mijn situatie
<trijntje> als je de slaapstand niet wil gebruiken maakt het niet uit, ik gebruik die nooit
<mert> ik heb eerder ubuntu geinstalleerd naast windows op mijn HDD en windows op mijn SSD
<mert> nu heb ik ubuntu op mijn SSD geinstalleerd en dus windows weggegooid
<mert> maar ubuntu op mijn HDD staat er nog
<mert> en ... hoe kan ik die dus weg doen ?
<mert> want ik wil die HDD dus gebruiken voor de aanhectpunt /home
<OerHeks> je kan eenvoudig die partities wissen en ext4 van maken, via de installer toch?
<UndiFineD> je kunt de ubuntu partitie op de hdd verwijderen, bijv met gparted
<mert> oke ik installeer gewoon even alles opnieuw makkelijkste
<mert> ik heb HDD aanhectpunt /home gekozen SSD aanhectpunt / gekozen en swap naar 10gb gezet
<mert> zo goed?
<trijntje> mert: waar staat de swap op?
<mert> aparte partitie
<trijntje> maar op welke schijf, die van 1T of de ssd
<UndiFineD> ssd of hdd
<mert> ik heb de 1tb iets verkleint
<mert> 10gb er van af gehaald
<mert> en apartie partitie aangemaakt en daarna als swap toegewezen
<mert> apartie =aparte
<trijntje> dat is goed idd
<mert> oke bedankt voor jullie hulp dan ik weet nu hoe het werkt voor de volgende keer indien nodig (y)
<trijntje> graag gedaan, kom gerust terug als je nog vragen hebt
<mert> is goed ik wacht nu op de installatie :D
<mert> waarvoor gebruiken jullie ubuntu eigenlijk?
<trijntje> ik als hoofdsysteem op mn pc en laptop, en als servertje op een ouwe laptop
<Luckiboy> Voor alles :)
<mert> Ik ben nu dus ook toegekomen aan hoofdsysteem
<mert> ja ubuntu is stukken fijner dan windows en ook keer wat anders dan die saaie omgeving van windows, maar helaas geen adobe ...
<trijntje> wat van adobe?
 * trijntje is even weg, tot ziens mert
<mert> Photoshop is toch echt de beste van allemaal
<UndiFineD> mert, ken je deze al ? http://pixlr.com/
<Cees> Nieuw thema op de ubuntu-nl documentatie wiki, http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org
<Cees> met dank aan het artwork team en RawChid
<LEDfan> Ziet er netjes uit! Eerste artikel dat ik open is al direct van u!
<LEDfan> Heeft iemand ervaring met de zend debugger?
<pjotter> Hallo allemaal. Ik wilde graag een externe harde schijf wissen met het programma 'wipe'. Echter, ik weet niet welk commando ik nu moet geven. Ik wil het liefst niet mijn eigen harde schijf wissen maar alleen de externe. Weet iemand welke commando ik daarvoor moet gebruiken?
<jemark> volgens mij is pjotter er niet meer...
<Maarten_> Jongens,
<Maarten_> Terugkomend op mijn Maarten_vraag:
<Maarten_> http://tinypic.com/r/2e5p5ao/6, zijn de laatste twee partities Ubuntu-partities?
<Luckiboy> Maarten_, commandoline heeft later gereageerd, het is goed
<commandoline> klopt :)
<Maarten_> Oke, thanks
<Maarten_> Was jij er nog toen hij dat zei?
<Maarten_> Maar, hoe zal ik dat aanpakken?
<Maarten_> De twee partities selecteren en wissen of formatteren?
<Luckiboy> Die 2 partities wissen, en de Windows partitie vergroten tot je voledige schijfruimte
<Luckiboy> *volledige
<Maarten_> Dus in het programma beide selecteren, op wissen klikken en ''merge''?
<Luckiboy> Ja
<Maarten_> Okidoki, bedankt
<Maarten_> Moet ik ze ''merge'' naar de Ntsf, dus dan alle drie selecteren?
<Luckiboy> Ja, NTFS is het Windows-partitielabel
<Luckiboy> Ik ben nu ff weg trouwens
<Maarten_> Oke, dankje!
<Maarten_> Iets anders: is het mogelijk om Ubuntu te strippen en zo de accuduur te vergroten?
<Guest6766> hy
<Guest6766> hy
<Guest6766> wht is up or hoe is het net je
<CyberGabber> part
#ubuntu-nl 2012-07-15
<Martin__> goede morgen, vraagje. Is er mogelijkheid om untity en firefox te verwijderen op 12.04? Hij loop op 3d vast, zet nu op 2D en op firefox loopt vast. doe nu chrome. Of is lichte vorm Ubuntu er?
<trijntje> Martin__: er zijn ook lichtere vormen van ubuntu
<trijntje> http://ubuntu-nl.org/afgeleiden/introductie
<trijntje> wat zijn trouwens de specificaties van die pc? tenzij het echt een hele oude is zou er niks vast moeten lopen
<Martin__> amd 1.8 ghz dual, 2gb werkgeheugen, 128 mb gforce 8400m, 160 gb HD.
<trijntje> zou moeten werken, heb je bij extra stuurprogramma's naar drivers gezocht?
<Martin__> Hij kon alleen 2 stuurprogramma's vinden voor me video kaart, beide werken niet goed. In 3D staat hij vast, in 2D loopt het redelijk. FF staat in beide versies vast. Chrome (nu) werkt goed.
<trijntje> vreemd, ik zit hier ook op een systeem met 2G geheugen, meer dan genoeg om ubuntu te kunnen draaien
<Martin__> tja, blijven computers he ;-) Ik zie mooi verhaal over Xubuntu, is voor mij puur tekstverwerking en internet. Ik denk dat ga doen. In iedergeval bedankt voor je reactie.
<Maikel> hmm
<Maikel> op mijn klapdoos 8gig aan ram
<Maikel> op mijn co-located server 4 o-0
<Maikel> ik doe iets fouts
<trijntje> Martin__: graag gedaan
<Random_> goeiemiddag
<Luckiboy> hallo Random_
<Random_> voor degenen die eten: smakelijk, ik heb een vraag over Ubuntu is dit de juiste plaats om ze te stellen?
<Luckiboy> Jazeker :)
<Random_> Ik heb zelf een htpc gebouwd met ubuntu 12.04 (met xmbc) zeer tevreden over, enkel volgend prob, (hardware GA-H55n-USB3, 4 Gb geheugen, proc:I3-740, M4 SSD 64 GB)
<Random_> het prob is als volgt, ik MOEt de pc altijd 2x starten, de eerste keer loopt hij na exact 10 secs op de desktop vast, hard reboot en klaar dan is ie klaar om eender wat te doen
<Random_> ik heb er geen idee meer van wat het zou kunnen zijn, dacht eerst aan de ssd, die ubuntu guide om fine te tunen heb ik gevolgd maar geen beterschap
<Random_> (btw : ubuntu 64 Bit +ssd is RAZEND snel
<Random_> 20 secs is hij klaar voor gebruik (bij de 2de reboot wel te verstaan...iemand een idee?ahja insteekkaart is een Radeon 5750 met de laatste drivers installed
<Random_> is een ubuntu only box dus geen dual boot win/linux
<Random_> als hij hangt in eerste opstart is enkel hard reboot mogelijk, ctrl+alt+backspace helpt niet en via putty (ssh) is er ook niets te verhelpen(reboot bijv) enkel een push button helpt
<Maarten_> Is het mogelijk om Ubuntu te strippen om accuduur te winnen/
<Maikel> je kan je laptop strippen :)
<Maarten_> Is dat een grap:P?
<Maikel> Ja
<Random_> zoveel mogelijk processen die niet nodig zijn maar wel draaien op de achtergrond stil leggen maar goed uitkijken naar de onderlinge afhankelijkheid, zal wel een of andere guide voor bestaan :)
<Maarten_> Dat was dus mijn grap xD
<Maarten_> Hoeveel tijd denk je dat ik daarmee win?
<Random_> hangt van je hardware af en wat je draait, 3d op gewoon desktop office , moeilijk te zeggen
<Maarten_> Laten we zeggen dat het alleen tekstverwerken wordt en een beetje internetten/e-mailen
<Random_> een proc die 70 W verstookt of een moderne die het doet met 35 W? en hoe zwaar belast je die proc dan als je op accu bent
<Maarten_> Zal ik denk je zoiets als Mac halen?
<CasW> In de laatste twee issues van Linux Magazine staan artikelen over je Linux-distributie energievriendelijker maken... 't Zijn behoorlijk geavanceerde artikels, behoorlijk lastig.
<Random_> laatst van geschrokken maar een Mac die op accu een draadloze  inetverbinding moest open houden , ik meen me te herinneren dat het ongeveer een 3 tal uur was, dus echt onder indruk was ik niet
<Maarten_> Mmm... oke.. Maar mogelijk is het dus wel?
<Random_> zoals Casw zegt je zal je accuduur kunnen verlengen imho maar als je 20 a 30 mins kan winnen denk ik dat het op is :)
<CasW> Het is wel mogelijk om wat te doen, ja. Maar ik zou er niet vanuit gaan dat je zomaar een verdubbeling van de accuduur hebt of zo...
<Maarten_> Maar Mac gaat wel ongeveer 8 uur mee qua baterrij. Hoe doen ze dat? Weten jullie dat?
<CasW> Mac OS is gemaakt om alléén op die bepaalde hardware te draaien, die hardware die er in Macs zit; dan kan je veel specifieker energie besparen en zo, je weet precies wat je hardware wel en niet ondersteunt, ik denk dat dat er veel mee te maken heeft.
<Random_> 8 uur met contuni de draadloze open, no way , die  chip vreet energie, 8 uur office only en scherm op minimum misschien
<Random_> helderheid van je scherm is ook zoiets waar weinigen aan denken maar dat verlengt wel degelijk je accuduur
<CasW> Maar als je alleen een beetje tekst wilt bewerken en wat wilt surfen, kan je ook voor zo'n laptop met een (energiezuinige) processor als de AMD E-450 gaan.
<CasW> En inderdaad, basisdingen als de schermhelderheid lekker laag, Bluetooth standaard uit, dat soort dingen.
<Random_> of een atom (netbook)
<CasW> Of een Atom, inderdaad.
<CasW> (Maar dan wel met een lichtgewicht distributie, Lubuntu of zo)
<Random_> yups want zelfs een uitgeklede win 7 (ik vloek hier in de kerk) op een atom is traag(er)
<Maarten_> Nou, het gaat er meer om dat ik wel een i7 of i5 ga kopen. Punt is dat ik een dualboot wil met Win 8 en Linux. Linux gebruik ik op school voor aantekeningen enzo en thuis kan ik die al dan wel niet in Windows uitwerken
<CasW> Zelfs?
<Random_> euhm ik vrees dat met die procs (I5-I7) je beter naar een after market( lees:sterkere batterij ) uitkijkt
<CasW> Win7 Starter op mijn netbook is niet werkbaar. Maar dat komt misschien ook omdat ik hem nooit opstart en nooit onderhoud.
<CasW> En als je een i5 neemt; ga op zoek naar een met een zogenaamde ULV, Ultra Low Voltage, i5 of 7, die zitten in de (nieuwe) Ultrabooks, maar als je die in een gewone laptop vindt, denk ik dat je een héle mooie accuduur hebt.
<Random_> yups maar de ultrabooks zijn wel niet goedkoop...en voor een scholier ?? tenzij er sponsors zijn natuurlijk ;)
<Maarten_> Maar, Linux draai ik op school, dan heeft Windows er toch niet zo veel mee te maken?
<Maarten_> Ik ga trouwens HBO doen
<CasW> Ik zeg ook niet dat je voor een ultrabook moet gaan, maar dat je voor een gewone laptop met zo'n CPU moet gaan ;)
<Random_> welk OS je draait zal bepalen dat je elk afzonderlijk zal moeten fine tunen om zo weinig mogelijk accu te verbruiken, maar je draait er maar 1 tegelijk, off topic de meeste ultrabooks zijn wel gaaf :)
<CasW> Hm, een <500 ultrabook... Die zijn goedkoop tegenwoordig! http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/314018/sony-vaio-svt1311w1e.html#tab:info
<CasW> Hm, maar slechts in twee winkels, in de anderen is 'ie >900 :P
<Random_> nou ik heb voor een deftige ultra (van Asus ofzo) altijd in gedachte (misschien onterecht) +/- 1000 Eur
<Maarten_> Maar werkt het niet zo dat als je in Linux werkt, Win geen accucapaciteit gebruikt?
<Random_> jawel het werkt wel zo
<CasW> Win draait niet wanneer je in Linux werkt ;)
<Random_> als ubuntu draait verbruikt windows geen accu
<Random_> en omgekeerd
<Maarten_> Dus dan ligt het er aan wat er in Linux op dat moment allemaal aanstaat?
<CasW> Jep
<Random_> tenzij je een virtuele machine zou draaien maar dat gaat ons te ver brengen en op accu zal dat niet erg lang duren vermoed ik  :))
<Maarten_> Maar denken jullie dat het zinvol is om dan Ubuntu te installeren en te strippen?
<Random_> koop een goeie ultrabook, een laptop gaat zowiezo toch jaren mee i.v.m. een desktop en wees niet zuinig op de prijs maar kijk naar wat jou het meest interesseert namelijk battery life
<Random_> imho (gezien de moeilijkheidsgraad) neen
<Maarten_> Oke, ik weet genoeg voor dit moment
<Maarten_> Bedankt
<Random_> np
<CasW> Je kan proberen om een extra lichte distro te installeren, die zullen ook langer meegaan op de CPU.
<Maarten_> Ik zal er naar kijken
<Maarten_> Tot de volgende keer, wellicht
<Random_> houdoe
<Random_> leuk channel ga hier nog komen, btw iemand een idee aangaande mijn probleem?
<CasW> Alle 'fun' is in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic ;) En wat is je probleem?
<Random_> [12:40] <Random_> Ik heb zelf een htpc gebouwd met ubuntu 12.04 (met xmbc) zeer tevreden over, enkel volgend prob, (hardware GA-H55n-USB3, 4 Gb geheugen, proc:I3-740, M4 SSD 64 GB)  [12:40] <Random_> het prob is als volgt, ik MOEt de pc altijd 2x starten, de eerste keer loopt hij na exact 10 secs op de desktop vast, hard reboot en klaar dan is ie klaar om eender wat te doen  [12:41] <Random_> ik heb er geen idee meer van wat het z
<Random_> ik heb er geen idee meer van wat het zou kunnen zijn, dacht eerst aan de ssd, die ubuntu guide om fine te tunen heb ik gevolgd maar geen beterschap  [12:42] <Random_> (btw : ubuntu 64 Bit +ssd is RAZEND snel  [12:43] <Random_> 20 secs is hij klaar voor gebruik (bij de 2de reboot wel te verstaan...iemand een idee?ahja insteekkaart is een Radeon 5750 met de laatste drivers installed  [12:44] <Random_> is een ubuntu only box dus geen
<Random_> thats it
<Random_> vastlopen bij eerste boot van de dag
<CasW> Kan je de Xorg log pasten? (Ik weet zo gauw niet waar die staat, even googelen ;))
<CasW> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Random_> sec ik ga dat noteren en hier pasten maar 10 mins geduld aub
<SkippersBoss> niet hier aub. gebruik paste bin
<SkippersBoss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Random_> wou het net vragen dat 80 Kb hier pasten wel een goed idee is?
<CasW> Maar ik ga nu eten, ik help straks wel ;)
<CasW> Ja, uiteraard in een pastebin ;)
<Random_> het staat er
<Random_> onder mijn nick Random
<Random_> hoe dat jullie dat nu gaan bekijken?
<Random_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1093046/
<SkippersBoss> Ik ben geen x expert maar casw zegt je te kunnen assisteren wanneer hij van zijn lunch terug komt
<Random_> ok ik heb tijd het regent hier alleen maar, moesson, dacht dat dat iets was voor het zuidelijke halfrond ;)
<CasW> Ik ben er weer en ga 's kijken.
<CasW> Kan je ook /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old op een pastebin zetten?
<Random_> ok effe naar andere pc gaan
<Random_> is er niet, search over heel bestandssysteem gedaan , en double check , is er niet, geen *.old te vinden
<CasW> Oké, is er wel Xorg.1.log?
<Random_> nope enkel hetgeen ik reeds op pastebin heb gezet
<CasW> Oké, heb je toevallig een manier om die vastloper nu ook te krijgen? :P
<Random_> kan volgens mij te maken hebben met de ssd (finetuning) waar men de lifespan wil verlengen door weinig writes te doen, en neen als de htpc 2de maal is gestart/geboot loopt hij uren/dagen zonder ooit maar vast te lopen wat ik ook doe
<CasW> Hm, nou, ik kon zo gauw ook niets vinden in de Xorg log...
<Random_> heb er al zelfs met wine window games op gespeeld om het uit te lokken , emulators van sega etc , loopt niet vast
<CasW> Het enige wat ik kan bedenken, is dat de SSD 'te snel
<CasW> ' is en bepaalde dingen stuurt voordat de CPU klaar is, dat kwam vroeger dacht ik nog wel 's voor, geen flauw idee hoe dat op te lossen.
<Random_> altijd 2x booten eerste maal vastlopen na 10 secs (exact hetzelfde elke keer) en 2de maal boot en klaar geen probs, zal er me moeten leven denk ik
<Random_> :)
<CasW> Volgende keer dat 'ie vastloopt, een ander ding opstarten en hier komen.
<CasW> (Terwijl je hem nog aan en vastgelopen hebt staan)
<CasW> Kijken of we het dan kunnen oplossen.
<Random_> oke doe ik zeker...heb nu bezoek uit NEDERLAND , kan tellen als Belg :-) cya guys
<CasW> Dag!
<Maarten_> Jongens, na de partitie verwijdert te hebben krijg ik deze melding: error: unknown filesystem grub rescue. Hoe kan ik dit fixen en Windows opstarten?
<CasW> De Windows-cd in je pc drukken en "repareren" kiezen
<Maarten_> Gaan dan niet al mijn instellingen verloren?
<CasW> Nee, het herstelt alleen de bootloader zoals dat ding heet.
<Maarten_> Oke, dankje. Ik ga het proberen
<Maarten_> Bij welke Windows-installatie moet ik mij aanmelden?
<CasW> Hoe bedoel je?
<Maarten_> Dat vraag de computer nu....
<Maarten_> http://vissesh.home.xs4all.nl/multiboot/xphome/xpherstel.html
<Maarten_> Moet ik ''1'' invoeren?
<CasW> Ja, lijkt me wel juist.
<CasW> (Dit is echter niet mijn punt van expertise, Windows ;))
<Maarten_> Gelukt, nou ja, hij vraagt om het admin wachtwoord...
<theyoutims> hoi
<StefandeVries> Hoi
<theyoutims> ubunta
<FOAD> Interessant.
<Maarten_> Weet je toevallig ook welk commando ik moet geven?
<CasW> Nee, ik heb het één keer gedaan, en dat was met een Win7-cd'tje, die had een mooie grafische interface waar je alleen maar op "problemen zoeken en repareren" hoefde te drukken.
<OerHeks> idd, op het punt van installeren, voor repareren kiezen.
 * StefandeVries pingelt wat op z'n bureau.
<webdizz> Hey iedereen, weet er iemand veel af van de LTS? Ik ben nogal nieuw en ik heb een probleem.... Ik wou mijn Windows 7 dualbooten met ubuntu, ik heb ubuntu met de windows installer geïnstalleerd zonder enige problemen, opnieuw opgestart, eens ingelogd in ubuntu enz... Maar toen ik terug wou herstarten en ik in het keuzevenster koos voor ubuntu begon mijn scherm raar te doen... hij begon autocorrectie uit te voeren, de titel 'ubunt
<webdizz> scherm en daarna begint mijn scherm te flikkeren met horizontale strepen
<webdizz> ik kan niets doen, niet inloggen, geen toetsencombinatie, etc...
<webdizz> iemand een oplossing?
<webdizz> ik heb een scherm van philips en een vrij recente pc van hp met een amd quad-processor
<geen> hoi
<StefandeVries> Hallo geen.
<Cees> hoe kan ik in libre office draw netwerk en computer symbolen gebruiken? Extra -> Gallerij heeft niet dit soort symbolen.
<JanC> maak ze zelf?  ;)
<JanC> of misschien heeft iemand er wel gemaakt en op de OOo extension site gezet, duno
<JanC> anders kan je ook Dia of zo gebruiken
<Cees> heb mogelijk al iets gevonden op http://smacak.wordpress.com/2011/01/26/opensource-alternative-to-microsoft-visio/
<JanC> hm, dat klinkt niet echt helemaal als wat je wil
<JanC> al zou het een goede basis kunnen zijn
<JanC> (symbolen voor schema's in Draw zijn normaal vector-gebaseerd)
<JanC> nu ja, misschien kan je wel je werk afmaken daarmee, ook al werkt het misschien niet perfect
<OerHeks> OpenOffice custom chapes > http://www.lautman.net/mark/coo/index.html
<OerHeks> oud, maar veel en handig
<JanC> ziet er inderdaad wel interessant uit
<JanC> er zal ook wel ergens docs zijn om te tonen hoe je zelf zo'n dingen kan maken
<Cees> OerHeks, yes, bedankt. precies wat ik zocht :)
<JanC> het idee is vooral dat elementen voor in een schema voorgedefinieerd "connectiepunten" hebben
<OerHeks> dit word ook op scholen gebruikt > http://openiconlibrary.sourceforge.net/
<JanC> dat lijken me pictogrammen?
<OerHeks> ook .svg
#ubuntu-nl 2013-07-08
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<JasperCoenraats> iemand die nog weet welke versies van Ubuntu je installeren kan en wat de verschillen zijn?
<Luckiboy> Versienummers of afgeleiden?
<OerHeks> ubuntu 1gb ram/ kubuntu 1gb ram/ Xubuntu 512 mb / lubuntu 256 mb
<Luckiboy> Qua versienummers kan je nog 12.04, 12.10 en 13.04 installeren; qua afgeleiden heb je keuze uit Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu
<JasperCoenraats> iemand anders wil e.e.a. installeren
<JasperCoenraats> maar mss moet je eerste een disc hebben
<JasperCoenraats> je had keuze tussen 1 OS of Linux naast bv Win
<JasperCoenraats> dus 2 OSs
<OerHeks> Je kan zoveel linux versies naast elkaar zetten als je wilt.
<OerHeks> of meerdere desktops in 1 linux versie
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop etc etc
<JasperCoenraats> OerHeks: het gaat om nieuwe gebruikers, die overstappen wegsn prijsverschillen en gemakken voor gehandicpaten
<JasperCoenraats> dus bv. van win 7 naar ubuntu 12.04
<JasperCoenraats> vat je?
<JasperCoenraats> die willen niet gelijk win weggooien
<OerHeks> Dat kan, ubuntu installeerd ook grub2 bootloader, en daarin kan je kiezen welk OS je wilt
<JasperCoenraats> dat doet de opstartdisc voor, daar vraagt hij om?
<JasperCoenraats> Hoe heten de keuzen, kun je dat vertellen?
<lord4163> Is er een PPA voor Qt 5.1 in 12.04 ?
<OerHeks> De grub vraag krijg je vanzelf ergens, jewoon ja drukken en het gaat automatisch
<JasperCoenraats> lord4163: personal private assistant?
<JasperCoenraats> ok, OerHeks : hetzelfde geld ws. voor taal (NL of EN)?
<OerHeks> taal + toetsenbord, en dan start de installatie
<JasperCoenraats> dankje
<JasperCoenraats> top
<OerHeks> engels maar met screenshots >> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installing
<OerHeks> Jasper: laat windows 7 zelf met diskmanagment de schijfruimte vrijmaken, hij geeft zelf aan hoeveel max
<OerHeks> en dan pas booten met ubuntu cd
<JasperCoenraats> dankje
<JasperCoenraats> 32 ofn64 bit. Is er iets waar 64 nhiet op werkt?
<JasperCoenraats> ik heb een laptop uit 2011
<JasperCoenraats> daar zit denk ik de desktopversie op
<OerHeks> 32 bit werkt altijd, behalve op processoren zonder PAE
<exalt> dus niet altijd.
<exalt> JasperCoenraats: hoeveel geheugen heb jij?
<JasperCoenraats> ikzelf ongeveer 1,2 miljard tB. Hoe het met de pc zit van de mensen die ermee aan de slag gaan weet ik niet
<exalt> JasperCoenraats: dus jij hebt een binair geheugen, knap lastig!
<JasperCoenraats> sinaps aan of sinaps uit
<JasperCoenraats> en in een enkel geval een sinaps-fe (fatal error)
<JasperCoenraats> net als professionele wielrenners, alleen maak ik de brokken zonder ermee te winnen en zonder doping
<JasperCoenraats> knap hè?
<JasperCoenraats> jhduuwh
<JasperCoenraats> hdh
<JasperCoenraats> dat was er zo een
<JasperCoenraats> exalt: wat heb je aan schrijfruimte nodig?
<JasperCoenraats> ik dacht 5 mb
<JasperCoenraats> ehh, ik zal gB bedoelen
<exalt> met geheugen bedoelde ik meer het RAM
<JasperCoenraats> mm
<JasperCoenraats> dat is tegenwoordig toch altijd wel in orde?
<JasperCoenraats> maar beide wil ik wel weten
<exalt> de reden dat ik het vraag is dat je bij meer dan 2GB RAM beter 64bits versie kan kiezen
<JasperCoenraats> dank je
<JasperCoenraats> zet ik erbij
<rkokkelk> Goedenavond, iemand ervaring met arm image emulatie door middel van qemu?
<rkokkelk> Andere vraag, weet iemand hoe ik de irritante meldingen van (JOIN/QUIT) standaard uit kan zetten voor elk kanaal bij Xchat?
<Luckiboy> rkokkelk: /set irc_conf_mode 1
<rkokkelk> Luckiboy: top tnx
#ubuntu-nl 2013-07-09
<sem> does ubuntu run java files without installing anything?
<OerHeks> Nee.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-07-10
<Scipio> iemand hier?
<OerHeks> 1 2 3 4 ... 58
<Scipio> jej
<Scipio> hallo allemaal, ik heb gisteren eens mijn oude laptop uit de kast gehaald waar Xubuntu 10x op stond om het als musicplayer etc te gebruiken op reis
<Scipio> nu is er natuurlijk een vele recentere versie uit van Xubuntu nl 13.x
<Scipio> maar moest ik dus van 10 naar 11 naar 12 en dan naar 13 wat uren ging duren.
<OerHeks> ja, dat kan 2 uur per upgrade zijn, herinstall is sneller
<Scipio> dus nieuwe install gedaan en tada krijg zwart scherm na installatie is afgewerkt
<Scipio> heb Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu geprobeerd
<OerHeks> zwart scherm na booten?
<Scipio> al een paar uur aan het zoeken en vermoed dat het aan de display drivers ligt
<Scipio> na krijg boot logotje van xubuntu, ubuntu soms te zien en dan zwart
<Scipio> *ja
<OerHeks> Heeft u Nvidia?
<Scipio> heb nu een Ubuntu console install gedaan (eg geen xorg etc)
<Scipio> en krijg wel terug beeld
<Scipio> geen Nvidia
<Scipio> Trident CyberBlade XPAi1
<Scipio> vond net deze link; http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2106170.html
<Scipio> exact zelfde probleem
<OerHeks> in console, wat geeft dit als output? lspci | grep -i VGA
<Scipio> maar die persoon heeft het opgegeven
<OerHeks> aan de hand van de hex nummer is het makkelijker zoeken
<Scipio> OerHeks lshw -c display geeft CyberBlade XPAi1 (Trident Microsystems)
<Scipio> ok min
<Scipio> 01:00.0 VGA Compatible controller: Trident Microsystems Cyberblade XPAi1 (rev 82)
<OerHeks> oke, maak zelf een xorg.conf aan, zie deze bugmelding > https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-trident/+question/95806
<Scipio> aha!
<OerHeks> gewoon booten tot je zwarte scherm, ctrl + alt + F2 , inloggen, en dan " sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf" en de file editten, dacht ik.
<Scipio> damn die shortkey had ik paar uur geleden willen hebben! :D
<Scipio> mss wrs best ergens dat xorg.conf uploaden want dat allemaal overtypen...
<OerHeks> heb ik al gedaan voor u
<OerHeks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5861839/
<Scipio> whow thx!
<OerHeks> en dan " wget http://paste.ubuntu.com/5861839/"  en hij verschijnt als een index.html in je hoofdmap
<OerHeks> hmm misschien mc installeren, midnight commander, editor voor in je terminal
<Scipio> of gwn nano?
<Timo> Ook goed.
<OerHeks> ik hoop dat het gaat werken, maar zo'n oudere laptop zou ik xubuntu op zetten, als je 512 mb ram hebt
<Timo> Dit gedonder heb ik ook gehad met een S3 Virge kaart, eens je een xorg.conf hebt werkt het als een zonnetje.
<Scipio> ja heb 512mb, dacht Lubuntu te nemen omdat Xubuntu optimaal 512 nodig heeft?
<OerHeks> Lubuntu neemt 256 mb, dat is nog lichter
<Scipio> ok maar goed als ik dus Lubuntu opnieuw installeer en zwart scherm krijg moet ik gewoon op ctrl+alt+f2 drukken en krijg ik terminal te zien?
<Timo> Yes.
<OerHeks> Jups
<Timo> Even inloggen.
<Scipio> want heb in grub meermaals in terminal willen opstarten maar ging niet
<Scipio> *via
<Scipio> recovery mode wel
<OerHeks> en weer terug met ctrll + alt + F7
<OerHeks> (gui)
<Scipio> ok
 * OerHeks denkt misschien rebooten, maar dat zie je vanzelf
<Timo> Of in jouw geval zwart scherm :P:
<Scipio> hehe
<Timo> Of even ALT+SHIFT+Prtscr+K indrukken, om X te herstarten.
<Scipio> damn he, zoveel uren verloren door die hotkeys niet te weten :)
<Timo> Mocht er helemaal niks werken, ook die 'hotkeys' niet, dan kun je ook nog chrooten naar je installatie :P
<OerHeks> mooi dat je irc hebt gevonden.
<Timo> Ik zie je hier nog wel terugkomen, Scipio, maar dan als hulpgever :)
<Scipio> ja probeer het altijd zelf op te lossen maar dit vond ik echt niet
<Scipio> ja zal dit channel in mijn perform zetten Timo
<Scipio> irc staat regelmatig op :)
<Timo> Dat zag ik al.
<Scipio> arg, no go
<Scipio> fatal server error: no screens found
<Scipio> 1min
<Scipio> heb er alleen fluxbox op staan...
<Scipio> apt-get install xorg & sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<Scipio> enige apt-gets die ik heb gedaan
<Timo> En je xorg.conf in /etc/X11 gemikt?
<Scipio> yup
<Timo> Hm, great.
<Scipio> ./etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Scipio> ga eens zonder pastebin config maken, staat soms een & in die config
<Scipio> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2890433/xorg.conf
<Timo> Ja, die ziet er gewoon goed uit.
<Scipio> gdvr httpS
<Scipio> ah ok --no-check-cert
<Scipio> no go Timo & OerHeks
<Timo> :/
<Scipio> zelfs ctrl+alt+f2 werkt niet?
<Timo> Hmm, dan heeft ie blijkbaar ook al moeite met je invoerapparaten.
<Scipio> wrs omdat het een tablet is?
<Scipio> maja zoals alle CyberBlade XPAi1 (Trident Microsystems)...
<Scipio> als ik 2 maal op powerbutton druk sluit die precies wel mooi af
<Timo> Vreemd zeg.
<Timo> Ik zou eerlijk gezegd ook verder niet weten wat het probleem is.
<Timo> Werkt een externe monitor wel?
<Scipio> There was no problem with my xorg but no matter what, when I started it up, it would go to a 1024x768. For hers, she needs 1280x800. xrandr said 1280x800 was the default, and I could choose it from the display configurations (only after changing it twice). But on start up, it would always go back.
<Scipio> What I did create a new user on her computer. I logged in with the new user and the screen resolution was 1280x800. This means the problem was with my wife's account. Back in her account I went into /home/(username)/.config/ and deleted the file monitors.xml
<Scipio> Problem solved. Computer starts as it should.
<Scipio> eens proberen
<Scipio> maar lijkt me vreemd als het dan wel werkt
<Scipio> ok nvm heb zelfs geen .config
<Timo> Hm.
<Scipio> heb ook de indruk dat mensen die xorg.conf hebben aangemaakt wel beeld kregen maar alleen maar 800x600 resolutie hadden? http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f64/cyberblade-xpai1-on-ubuntu-10-04-1-a-526228.html
<Scipio> maw de fout moet ergens anders liggen?
<Timo> Dat zou je wel zeggen.
<Timo> Je zou eens kunnen kijken naar kernel modules.
<Scipio> het gaat op die forums ook meestal over de Toshiba Portege 4010 etc (wat geen tablets zijn)
<Scipio> ik heb de toshiba portege p3500 (in die tijd 3000euro ofzo, business laptop)
<Scipio> rofl sry 5-6k USD zie ik
<Scipio> Xubuntu 10x werkte er op
<Scipio> upgrade naar 11 werkte hij ook nog
<Scipio> nieuwe install met 13x niet meer
<Scipio> maw weinig mensen hebben wrs deze laptop met pen\tablet functie
<Timo> Het vreemde is dat het op 10.x nog gewoon werkte.
<Scipio> idd zelfs de pen werkte out of the box!
<Timo> Ik denk toch echt dat het aan een of andere kernel module ligt.
<Scipio> heeft startx geen safemode ofzo?
<Scipio> zou het iets uitmaken als ik andere GUI instaleer?
<Timo> Je kunt opstarten met xforcevega
<Timo> Nee.
<Timo> Je moet als startup optie even xforcevega meenemen.
<Scipio> *installeer
<Timo> *xforcevesa
<Scipio> ok eens proberen
<Scipio> in grub?
<Timo> Jep.
<Timo> Maar ik moet gaan, excuses.
<Timo> Dag!
<Scipio> ok, toch bedankt voor je hulp
<Scipio> ook xforecevega is zo zwart als de nacht
<Scipio> *xforecevega
<Scipio> hmz welke OS kan ik nog proberen?
<Scipio> kan toch niet zijn dat ik bvb Xubuntu 10x terug moet inst en vervolgens zo upgraden tot 13? :s
<JanC> je kan altijd gewoon de 10.04 houden?
<JanC> (voor op reis)
<Scipio> aha op #ubuntu verwijzen ze me naar http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<Scipio> maar dat is chinees voor mij :p
<JanC> Scipio: trident is (tegenwoordig) een obscure fabrikant (toch zeker wat GPUs betreft), dus ik vrees dat er gewoon geen up-to-date drivers zullen zijn
<Scipio> JanC verwacht ik ook helemaal niet, laptop is van 2001
<JanC> Scipio: installeer je Ubuntu vanaf de live-cd of met de alternatieve installer?
<Scipio> alternatieve installes JanC, PXE install
<Scipio> *install
<JanC> je kan eens proberen om zoals in de forumdraad staat te starten met de nomodeset parameter, maar ik dacht dat de trident driver sowieso geen KMS ondersteunde, dus dan is nomodeset de defaut
<JanC> default
<Scipio> idd heb net nomodeset aangezet, helpt niet :(
<Scipio> tot welke versie kan ik gaan denk je?
<JanC> geen idee
<Scipio> 10 werkt, upgrade naar 11 ook
<Scipio> hmm k
<JanC> als 12.04 niet werkt zou ik bij 10.04 blijven
<Scipio> ok
<JanC> dat zijn beide LTS-releases
<JanC> 10.04 is 5 jaar ondersteund op servers e.d., dus op z'n minst de kernel zal nog security updates krijgen
<JanC> en ik zie dat firefox ook recent is in 10.04
<Scipio> 12.04 eerst eens proberen en vingers kruisen :p
<JanC> Scipio: mijn gok is dat het niet zal werken
<JanC> maar je weet nooit, natuurlijk
<Scipio> ja vrees er ook voor, veel kernel veranderingen sinds 10 en 12?
<JanC> altijd  ;)
<Scipio> hehe
<JanC> maar is ook veranderingen in X en zo
<Scipio> vraag me af of ik Lubuntu, Xubuntu zou installeren... of gwn zelf selectie maken van apps (fluxbox, etc)
<Scipio> want browsen ging soms echt traag op Xubuntu
<JanC> mja, vermoedelijk heeft dat ding ook erg weinig RAM
<JanC> naar hedendaagse normen
<Scipio> 512ram
<Scipio> en idd, meeste gsm's hebben meer :p
<Scipio> maar tis een verdomd handige laptop, gebruikte het als gps navigatie, gsm opladen, muziek speler, ...
<Scipio> maar HDD met winxp heeft het eergisteren begeven, iets de hard zitten schudden met de laptop :)
<Scipio> andere HDD met Xubuntu er op terug ingestoken
<Scipio> en ondertussen zit ik al twee dagen te klooien om een oud vrak terug nieuw leven in de blazen
<Scipio> beter 2dagen hamburgers gaan verkopen, kon ik nieuwe laptop kopen ;p
<lord4163> Scipio: Kun je nog wel wat dingen opzetten hoor
<lord4163> Scipio: Lubuntu moet geen probleem zijn.\
<lord4163> Scipio: En anders Crunchbang Linux :-)
<Scipio> idd heb ik willen doen maar is niet eenvoudig om crunchbang te installeren via PXE :(
<OerHeks> jippie, adobe flash update Version 11.2.202.297ubuntu0.13.04.1: This update was issued on 07/10/13 12:57 PM
<Scipio> :(
<Scipio> ook voor 10.04? :p
<OerHeks> nope, 10.04 desktop is EOL
<JanC> OerHeks: dat is relatief
<JanC> 10.04 heeft gewoon de laatste firefox updates en zo
<OerHeks> Ik kan het niet testen, maar raar dat die updates wel doorgaan?
<OerHeks> Krijg je dan ook de laatste FireFOx?
<JanC> OerHeks: packages.ubuntu.com
<JanC> http://packages.ubuntu.com/firefox
<OerHeks> oke, netjes
<JanC> ik gok dat verschillende Canonical-klanten een GUI draaien hebben op hun servers  ;-)
<JanC> en dan is Firefox security target #1
<JanC> samen met de kernel
<Scipio> JanC, is het aan te raden om 10.4 te upgraden naar bvb 12?
<Scipio> wordt de OS dan niet beetje bloated omdat zaken van 10.4 niet meer in 12 zitten etc?
<JanC> lijkt me vooral relevant of 12.04 voor je werkt?
<Scipio> van 10x naar 11 werkte...
<JanC> op zich maar 11.x wordt niet meer ondersteund
<JanC> s/op zich//
<Scipio> k
<JanC> Scipio: als 12.04 werkt zou ik dat gebruiken, zoniet 10.04
<Scipio> krijg mijn PXE niet meer aan de praat voor 12 :p
<JanC> PXE met de mini-ISO?
<Scipio> kvolg dit; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot
<Scipio> eerste keer dat ik die tutorial gebruik, gebruikte altijd andere
<Scipio> maar vind hem niet meer terug
<Scipio> zie dat er oa wat mis is met die tut; http://assylias.wordpress.com/2013/04/15/installing-ubuntudebian-with-pxe-using-a-windows-machine/
<JanC> doe dan gewoon 10.04
<JanC> voor je reis is dat zeker voldoende hé  :)
<Scipio> idd
<JanC> (security updates tot 2015)
<Scipio> denk dat ik hier gek aan het worden ben JanC... nog steeds geen PXE install kunnen doen........
<Scipio> selecteer mirror voor packages en doet er na niets meer
<Scipio> ga eens met v 11 proberen ipv 10 of 12
<JanC> netwerkprobleem?
<Timo> Hm, hoe maak ik de geheugencache eigenlijk leeg in Ubuntu?
<Scipio> moet zijn JanC maar rare is dat netwerk niet veranderd is :p
<Scipio> mss DHCP server dat conflict veroorzaakt ofzo
<JanC> Scipio: je mag nooit 2 DHCP-servers tegelijk draaien uiteraard
<hermen> hi
<Scipio> kga eens alles uittrekken
<rozebig> hallo
<rozebig> nog iemand wakker
#ubuntu-nl 2013-07-11
<rozebig> goede morgen
<lordievader> Goede morgen, rozebig
<Timo> Morge rozebig.
<rozebig> alles goed hier
<Timo> Och, kon erger.
<lordievader> Met mij wel, hoe is het met jou rozebig
<Timo> Maar verkas even naar #ubuntu-nl-offtopic voor dit soort dingen ;)
<rozebig> na wat andere distro`s toch weer op het nest
<rozebig> wat is het serveradres
<Fermata> Gewoon, /join #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<rozebig> hoe kan ik het instellen in konversation
<Fermata> Dat weet ik niet, ik gebruik namelijk geen Konversation.
<Fermata> Sorry.
<rozebig> wat is het server adres
<lordievader> rozebig: Het is dezelfde server als waar je nu op zit, irc.freenode.net.
<rozebig> deze is via chromium
<Timo> rozebig: gewoon /join #ubuntu-nl-offtopic.
<Timo> Ik gebruik ook Konversation, en die snapt gewoon die commands heur.
<hans_> zie ook
<hans_> had alleen de verkeerde server
<hans_> mint heeft een andere server
<Timo>  /me fronst zijn wenkbrauwen.
 * Timo fronst zijn wenkbrauwen.
<Timo> Offtopic zit ook gewoon op Freenode, hoor.
<warddr> mint zit inderdaad op een andere server
<Fermata> Ja, maar offtopic niet.
<bathman_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5864939/
<bathman_> iemand een id wat dit kan zijn?
<warddr> descr:          CHINANET Guangdong province network
<warddr> descr:          Data Communication Division
<warddr> descr:          China Telecom
<warddr> bathman_: het zijn de chinezen
<bathman_> ik vond ze ook al :)
<bathman_> dit gaat over een vm, ik verbrak een tijdje het netwerk daarvan in de console - omdat dat anders hier het hele netwerk in de war stuurt (!)
<bathman_> daarna nog eens een netstat geprobeerd, toen waren het de australiers!è
<bathman_> dus ook zo'n range maar dan vd aussies
<bathman_> warddr : maar wat ik me afvraag: doen die chinezen gewoon lastig, of zijn we gehackt?
<warddr> heb ik geen idee van
<RobHaz> Kan iemand ff helpen met php my admin?
<RobHaz> Het werkt namelijk niey
<RobHaz> ?
<lordievader> RobHaz: Wat is precies het probleem?
<ynze> all: Goedendag
<ynze> op zoek naar een eenvoudige manier op je scherm te saven...
<ynze> iemand ening idee met lubuntu?
<ynze> en een Eeepc 900
<JanC> ynze: wat bedoel je?
<ynze> JanC: print screen en saven in utility.
<ynze> Prt Sc linkt wel  toets.
<ynze> lukt
<ynze> alleen paste in?
<JanC> in elk tekenprogramma, gok ik?
<JanC> shutter is een geavanceerde screenshot tool
<JanC> (misschien is gpe-screenshot ook bruikbaar?)
<ynze> dank je. aar ik zoek iets eenvoudigs... pe-screenshot?
<JanC> misschien kan je in sommige image viewers ook plakken?
<ynze> ja, hat pakken lukt wel.
<ynze> Maar het plakken in een eigen software...
<ynze> dat kan i gpe-screenshot
<ynze> ?
<ynze> zal eerst kijken of ik die applicatie kan vinden.
<JanC> gpe-screenshot toont je een screenshot en laat je toe die als PNG op te slaan blijkbaar
<ynze> Met lubuntu is er Screenie.
<ynze> geen gpe-screenshot.
<ynze> probeer screeny eerst Schijnt eenvoudig te zijn en klein.
<RobHaz> Ohoh FOAD
<RobHaz> Wat ben jij gemeen
<ynze> ik??
<RobHaz> ynze: Nee, FOAD omdat hij mij uitscheld en ik daarop reageer
<RobHaz> hij is ee mod
<ynze> ah....
<RobHaz> ynze: Alleen hij misbruikt zijn macht
<ynze> sorry RobHaz.
<RobHaz> zoals elke mod bijna op #ubuntu
<FOAD> Ontopic blijven hier.
<RobHaz> FOAD: Is goed
<FOAD> En ook hier heb je een laatste waarschuwing aan je broek.
<Mickeytje> dus dat zijn al weer 2 strikes and your out
<JanC> Misschien kunnen jullie even je eigen kanaal oprichten en daar elkaar lastig vallen?
<ynze> Ik kijk even naaar de geinstalleerde software. Dank voor de hint.
<ynze> thanks JanC!
<Mickeytje> #ballingschap
<JanC> ynze: screeny ken ik niet, maar als dat werkt, fijn  :)
<ynze> Laat het weten!
<ynze> Later!
<RobHaz> lol
<obama> Hallo
<Mickeytje> hmm wat een bewolkt weer.
<JanC> Mickeytje: geen offtopic gesprekken hier
<xubuntu-gebruike> Hallo
<Terminated-devil> Hallo
<OerHeks> Libreoffice special nr 3 is uit \o/ leuke tipjes http://fullcirclemagazine.org/libreoffice-special-edition-volume-three/
<RobHaz> Doei doei
<Guest3140> hoi
<RobHaz> hoi
<Fermata> Hallo RobHaz.
<RobHaz> hoi stevan
<Fermata> Bijna.
<Fermata> En Fermata, alsjeblieft.
<RobHaz> *stefan
<RobHaz> oke Fermata
<Fermata> Dank je.
<RobHaz> YW :P
<Fermata> You bet your arse I am.
<RobHaz> lol
#ubuntu-nl 2013-07-12
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<RobHaz> Mogguh
<lordievader> Hey RobHaz
<RobHaz> Morgen lordievader
<DHrookt> goede morgen
<OerHeks> môge
<DHrookt> morguh :)
<DHrookt> hoe is die dan
<OerHeks> relaxed, ik heb al weekend, en jij ?
<DHrookt> ik heb al vanaf gister weekend :)
<DHrookt> vanaf woendag zelfs al tot maandag :P
<DHrookt> probeerde een cdtje te maken
<DHrookt> ging gewoon niet
<DHrookt> gewoon weg een audio cdtje ??
<OerHeks> Moet toch kunnen ?
<DHrookt> jah ik ga ff kijken wat die zij
<DHrookt> zei
<DHrookt> ow nah nu doet die het wel bij een ander album
<DHrookt> raar
<DHrookt> hij zei dat die bestanden niet kon omzetten ofzo naar wav
<DHrookt> staat me bij
<OerHeks> ow dat is wel nodig ja
<DHrookt> toch raar nu gaat die gewoon branden
<DHrookt> omzetten schijnt hij al gedaan te hebben
<DHrookt> nah jah
<DHrookt> nu doet hij het gewoon
<DHrookt> snap er niks van
<Timo> Mijn laptop heeft de op zich toffe eigenschap autosuspend voor USB aan te zetten als ie op de accu werkt (laptop-mode-tools), maar met een externe muis is dat nogal vervelend. Hoe kan ik het uitzetten voor dat specifieke apparaat?
<OerHeks> ik vind dit over autosuspend > http://askubuntu.com/questions/185274/how-can-i-disable-usb-autosuspend-for-a-specific-device
<OerHeks> als dat werkt, een scriptje maken voor opstarten
<Timo> Zal even kijken :)
<OerHeks> Und diese antwort http://akaul.de/ubuntu-13-04-usb-maus-hakt-im-akkubetrieb/
<OerHeks> dit lijkt me de beste
<Timo> Er komt zo'n enorme lap tekst bij udevadm info --export-db dat de terminal het teveel vindt.
<Timo> Ich sal gucken bei das Deutschen Antworte. Ofzo.
<OerHeks> lang leve google translate :-D
<Timo> Och, Duitse tutorials kan ik ook nog wel volgen ;)
<Timo> Zo, ik heb het USB id van de muis in de blacklist gepleurd, let's see :)
<Failed> Hallo
<Luckiboy> Hallo Failed.
<Failed> Hallo Luckiboy
<Failed> Ik heb een vraag over transmitor
<Fermata> Transmission?
<Failed> Weet de naam niet precies, het is de torrent client
<Luckiboy> Ja, dat is Transmission.
<Failed> Oke
<Fermata> Je gebruikt het, maar.  Nou goed.  Wat is je vraag?
<Failed> Dacht dat het transmitor was.
<Failed> Als ik een proxy open via transmission, staat er conneeted to 0 of 24 peers, en verder doet ie niks.
<Fermata> Ik download nooit d.m.v. torrents.  Ik kan je niet verder helpen.
<Luckiboy> Ik ook, ik ben totaal blanco m.b.t. torrents.
<Failed> *zucht*
<OerHeks> een torrent via proxy? mogenlijk dat je "proxy" geen torrents toestaat.
<OerHeks> (zeer logisch)
<Failed> OerHeks: ..., ik gebruik geen proxy voor torrents
<OerHeks> "<Failed> Als ik een proxy open via transmission"...
<Failed> OerHeks: ..., ik gebruik geen proxy voor torrents
<Fermata> Wat gebruik je dan wel met je proxy?
<Fermata> Of wat doe je?
<Failed> Waarom wil je dat weten?
<Failed> Waarom zouden jullie mijn ip nodig hebben.
<Fermata> Hoe kunnen we je helpen als we niet alles weten?
<Fermata> En nee, we hebben je IP niet nodig.
<Failed> Fermata: Aan mijn ip heb je niks.
<Fermata> Maar een verduidelijking van je uitspraak lijkt me wel nodig.
<Failed> Dus aan de proxie licht het niet.
<Fermata> Nou ja, dan houdt het op.
<Fermata> Tenzij er nog iemand hier is die je kan/wil helpen.
<commandoline> misschien aan de torrent? Het komt wel eens voor dat je wel een hoop peers hebt maar gewoon niemand je laat downloaden?
<commandoline> (dat zou m'n reactie zijn op de vraag 'ik heb wel peers, maar kan niet downloaden' want dat blijft er over als we die proxy moeten vergeten?)
<Failed> commandoline: Gebeurt bij alle torrents, ook bij de debian torrent.
<RobHaz> Ja jongens..
<Gorash_> misschien zijn de betreffende poorten wel geblokeerd in je router / netwerk
<OerHeks> mogenlijk dat je "proxy" geen torrents toestaat.
<RobHaz> ik ben gister geband om torrent..
<RobHaz> En hier word open over torrents gepraat;
<Fermata> Jij bent dezelfde persoon, op zich.
<OerHeks> RobHaz, dat was een vraag naar muziektorrents, dit is techniek.
<Fermata> En dat, ja.
<RobHaz> LOL
<Gorash_> waarom zou men je bannen om muziek torrents?
<Gorash_> downloaden daarvan is gewoon legaal in NL namelijk ;)
<Fermata> Ja, maar je uploadt meteen, en dat is illegaal en zo.
<RobHaz> Gorash_: Omdat uploaden illigaal is
<Luckiboy> Hierbij zou ik graag naar de regels (zie topic) verwijzen.
<Fermata> "P2P - Vragen met betrekking tot (illegale) Peer-2-Peer en filesharing activiteiten zullen niet beantwoord worden. Tevens zijn links naar dergelijke sites niet toegestaan."
<Fermata> Lijkt me vrij duidelijk.
<Gorash_> je upload helemaal niets wanneer je dat uitzet ;)
<Fermata> Aangezien het hier nog niet per se gaat om illegale dingen proberen we je te helpen je client te fixen.
<Fermata> Maar er is een grens, en die is bij dezen duidelijk gemaakt.
<Fermata> We gaan verder.
<Fermata> Gorash_, ja, lekker sociaal en P2P, inderdaad.
<OerHeks> proxy en irc/freenode werkt ook niet, volgens mij
<Fermata> Klopt.
<Gorash_> andere proxy proberen?
<Luckiboy> Failed: Als het aan de client ligt zou de verborgen map .transmission in je home map genoeg moeten zijn om het op te lossen.
<Gorash_> lijkt me de reden. en anders install een andere client?
<OerHeks> nope, proxy word niet toegelaten, vanwege spamrobotjes en scriptkiddies
<Failed> Oke
<ubuntu> Wat is er?
<Guest21813> Proxy doet het hoor :P
<Guest21813> OerHeks: Dus dat klopt niet
<Fermata> Ja, Amazon Services zijn (nog) niet erkend als proxy.
<Guest21813> Zijn het ook niet :P
<OerHeks> Guest21813, nee hoor, je ip is hetzelfde.
<Fermata> En dat ja. :')
<Failed> LOL
<Fermata> irssi-gebruiker, amazon, zelfde cluster als gisteren, ubuntu.
<RobHaz> WHOOPS
<RobHaz> Betrapt :P
<Fermata> Sja.
<Fermata> Want we hadden het inderdaad nog niet door.
<RobHaz> Hmm toch maar een andere proxy nemen dus :P
<Fermata> Prutser.
<RobHaz> Haha
<Fermata> Ik stap eens uit mijn sarcasmebad.
<RobHaz> Denk je echt dat ik dat net wist?
<Fermata> Dat heb ik nergens willen impliceren.
<RobHaz> He nu kan niemand van amazpn meer op ubuntu-nl-offtopic :P
<RobHaz> Moet je overal doen :
<RobHaz> :P
<RobHaz> Kan amazon nergens meer op XD
<RobHaz> *GHAHAHA*
<Fermata> Is er verder nog iets waar je hulp bij nodig hebt, of ga je in #-offtopic even verder spammen?
<RobHaz> Fermata: OFftopic, ka alleen nog via mobiel of ik moet een andere proxy vinden :P
<Fermata> Helaas.  Ik zou het op prijs stellen als je dan hier ook niet spamt.
<Cugel_> Zou je graag terugwillen in -offtopic, RobHaz?
<Mickeytje> Dan moet hij wel de mogelijkheid hebben
<Mickeytje>  /invite RobHaz
<Cugel_> De kans lijkt me klein, eigenlijk.
<Mickeytje> Dan moet je niet de suggestie wekken dat het kan
<RobHaz> Ja Cugel_
<Fermata> Er werd een vraag gesteld.
<Fermata> Meer niet.
<Mickeytje> Een vraag die onmogelijk is
<Fermata> Een vraag die onmogelijk is en toch wordt gesteld is paradoxaal, op z'n minst.
<RobHaz> Nee gewoon onmogelijk
<Mickeytje> een vraag /eis dit onmogelijk is in te vullen
<Mickeytje> dit/die
<Fermata> Ja of nee is te moeilijk?
<Mickeytje> Ik zie geen gesloten vraag, sorry.
<Fermata> Helaas.
<RobHaz> Fermata: :|
<rozebig> goede middag
<Luckiboy> Hallo rozebig.
<rozebig> hoi sorry zat ff op ander kanaal
<SNOWDEnthe2> test
<rozebig> hij doet het
<SNOWDEnthe2> En doei
<vacla> Ik krijg kernel panic
<vacla> Wat kan ik eraan doen?
<Gotiniens> vacla: zou je wat meer info kunnen geven, zoals wanneer treed de kernel panic op/ met welke hardware etc
<vacla> hij kan de file niet lezen
<vacla> ik heb een hp laptop
<vacla> had je nog iets gezegt?
<lord4163> Waar staan de log files van mysql? /var/log/mysql/error.log is leeg?
<OerHeks> wat staat er in je  /etc/mysql/my.cnf ?
<lord4163> OerHeks: Hmmm krijg dan vast geen errors
<vacla> lord kijk bij de andere?
<vacla> waar wij spraken erjuist
<Mickeytje> oh oh we hebben een situatie
<Mickeytje> naar offtopic
<Mickeytje> maar dat gaat niet
<Mickeytje> fascisten bende
<Mickeytje> met heil Foad voorop
<RobHaz> LOL
<RobHaz> The 3th world war is just started!
<Cugel_> Wat is het probleem?
<RobHaz> GHAHAAHA
<NoirX> hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2013-07-13
<Priyantha> doei he ;P
<OerHeks> gaap
<Priyantha> ;)
<OerHeks> De vogeltjes zijn nog niet wakker.
<Priyantha> nope ;)
<Priyantha> net terug uit de stad :P
<linse> Mogge
<linse> Wie weet er nog een goeie twitter client voor 12.04
<linse> gwibber doet het al een tijdje niet meer
<Mickeytje> HA Luckiboy
<linse> Iemand die me een goed werkende twitter client kan aanbevelen
<linse> gwibber werkt bij mij niet meer
<Mickeytje> bitlbee
<linse> Mickeytje,bedankt ben aan het lezen
<linse> Mickeytje: gebruik je ook deze?
<Mickeytje> ja via een server
<Mickeytje> is dus ook anoniemer. Je wilt dat wel met die nsa ondersteuners
<linse> "via een server"wat bedoel je hiermee
<linse> misschien debekende weg vragen
<linse> maar wordt wel getriggerd door anoniem
<Mickeytje> ik open een ssh tunnel naar een server in een ander land, die server opent weer een sessie met twitter
<Mickeytje> twitter weet alleen dat het communiceert met die server
<linse> ja,okee niet geheel vreemd vooe me :-p
<linse> vooe=voor
<linse> al gehoord van cryptcat?
<linse> beetje extreem misschien.
<Mickeytje> nee hoor niet extreem
<Mickeytje> kan niet extreem genoeg zijn tegenwoordig
<Mickeytje> Ja, het is lek
<Mickeytje> Er wordt aan gewerkt atm
<Mickeytje> google maar of decryptcat
<linse> volgens grc.com niet lek
<Mickeytje> volgens cryptografen wel
<Mickeytje> die volg ik maar
<linse> steve gibson heeft het deze week aangekaard in zijn podcast
<linse> en al is die,dan heb je nog de ssl shil
<Mickeytje> ik pleit voor een ssh server met een irc server binnen in die afgesloten is voor de buitenwereld
<linse> accoord
<Mickeytje> zo doe ik dat iig
<linse> zit zelf ook niet direct aan freenode gekoppeld
<linse> zijn de Public BitlBee servers aan te raden?
<Mickeytje> je voert je paswoorden in
<linse> stabilitiet enmisschien
<Mickeytje> zou je mijn server zomaar willen benaderen?
<linse> ok
<Mickeytje> en je wachtwoorden van fb,twitter en goed mag weten welke andere slechte sites aan mij gven?
<Mickeytje> Dat is de vraag die je je moet stellen edat wordt in deze tijd van de cloud shizzle vergeten
<linse> mee eens
<Mickeytje> De net vond je het nog extreem misschien ;)
<linse> Heb alleen twitt account "alleen lezen "etc
<linse> Je komt jouw caliber niet elke dag tegen
<Mickeytje> Het is min of meer mijn 'werk'
<Mickeytje> Iig mijn onkosten worden vergoed.
<Mickeytje> Ik geef er wel eens les over ;)
<linse> maar praat -nootgedwongen-erover als het zo uit komt
<linse> nice :-)
<Mickeytje> Ik wil nu eigenlijk dat mijn telefoon via bluetooh een key inject
<Mickeytje> met daarna naast een paswoord die ik fysiek er in moet kloppen
<Mickeytje> zonder deze drie elementen: geen data
<linse> telefoon is helemaal moeilijk
<linse> Mickeytje: je gebruikt gnupgp
<linse> ben zo terug
<Mickeytje> linse: ja
<Mickeytje> ik ga maar uitloggen
<Mickeytje> je moet maar vragen aan die smerige dictators waarom
<rozebig> goedemorgen
<leoquant> hallo
<rozebig> alles goed hier
<leoquant> onbekend
<leoquant> te weinig parameters
<rozebig> ok en nu
<leoquant> hier schijnt de zon
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<OerHeks> Hoi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, hoe is het ermee?
<OerHeks> prima prima, en met u?
<lordievader> OerHeks: Met mij gaat het ook goed. Je mag gerust je zeggen hoor ;)
<OerHeks> Wat is nu een goede Gui voor iptables voor kubuntu? gewoon gufw?
<lordievader> OerHeks: Ken zelf geen betere, maar over het algemeen gebruik ik ufw liever dan gufw.
<OerHeks> je vult hem handmatig in?
<lordievader> ufw =/= iptabels ;), iptabels ligt boven mijn macht.
<OerHeks> Ik heb daar ook weer eens een cursusje in nodig, ik heb dit script al een tijdje > http://paste.ubuntu.com/5870835/
<perre`vl> g'middag elks
<lordievader> Goede avond.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-07-14
<ynze> goedemorgen allemaal.
<ynze> vraag: veranderen van de desktop
<ynze> naar kleurig. Wat is er nodig
<ynze> ??
<Luckiboy> ynze: Bedoel je thema's oid?
<Luckiboy> Of is je beeldscherm misschien niet goed gekalibreerd?
<ynze> Luckiboy: bedoel inderdaad thema's.
<ynze> Luckiboy: hangen af vnn versie ubuntu 12.04, weet ik
<ynze> Luckiboy: maar welke desktop is het?
<Luckiboy> Unity, als het de standaard versie is.
<ynze> Luckiboy: ja, maar kan ik het zien?
<Luckiboy> Unity heeft een applicatiebalk aan de linkerzijde zitten.
<perre`vl> g'morgend
<ynze> Daar is grafisch onder Systeeminstellingen nog onbekend.
<Luckiboy> De thema's instellen gaat via een applicatie die niet standaard geïnstalleerd is, ik gebruik zelf myunity.
<ynze> Luckiboy: ok.
<ynze> mn vriendein is er net. Later!!
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<lord4163> Hoi lord4163
<lord4163> Hoi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey lord4163
<haxoz> Hallo
<rozebig> hoi
<perre`vl> g'naaf
<perre`vl> 'k heb zo de laatste tijd het probleem dat m'n startbalk steeds onder m'n vensters verschijnt in plaats van erboven
<perre`vl> vensters staan niet als 'altijd op voorgrond'
<perre`vl> als ik dan ergens zou klikken waar de startbalk staat dan voert ie wel de opdracht uit
<perre`vl> 'k vind het irritant aan het worden :/
<perre`vl> vooral bij nautilus en firefox heb ik er last van
<Timo> Staat de taakbalk wél als 'altijd op voorgrond', dan?
<perre`vl> 'k ga er toch vanuit dat de taakbalk prioriteit heeft
<perre`vl> je ziet hem wel omlaag schuiven maar das dan onder de vensters
<perre`vl> 'k bekijk het later wel... 'k ga racen en m'n ranking onderhouden
<nederdre> jo kan ubuntu op win xp
<nederdre> want hij opent niet bij mij
<nederdre> ik ben nederlands
 * lord4163 is away: Ik ben bezig
<ankh_> He hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2014-07-07
<Mikiej> hoe kan ik een usb stick formateren en als opstart usb instellen? krijg foutmedling dat ik niet kan schrijven op usb
<lordievader> Mikiej: Heeft de usb een write lock switch?
<Mikiej> weet ik niet, wat is dat?
<lordievader> Mikiej: Een fysieke switch op de stick waardoor schrijf operaties onmogelijk worden.
<Mikiej> nee heb deze usb al enkele jaren in gebruik
<Mikiej> het probleem zit zo, ik moet een laptop zonder cdrom formateren en ik ga er ubuntu opzetten, maar eerst moet ik men usb stick in orde maken zodat die herkend word als opstart usb
<lordievader> Mikiej: Formatten/repartitioneren kun je met gparted doen, overigens.
<Mikiej> programma?
<lordievader> Gparted is een linux programma, ja.
<Mikiej> gebruik op dit moment een pc met windows
<lordievader> Dan kun je de disk management tool van Windows gebruiken.
<Mikiej> waar vind ik die?
<lordievader> Mikiej: Ergens in de control panel.
<KvanKleef> goedemidda, wat voor email programma kan ik het beste gebruiken in ubuntu : thunderbird of evolution ?
<trijntje> hey KvanKleef
<KvanKleef> hallo goedemiddag trijntje, ik ben nieuw bij ubuntu
<trijntje> wat je wil, thunderbird is standaard en makkelijk op windows te installeren
<KvanKleef> nou ik wil op ubuntu emailen niet via windows
<KvanKleef> heb jij ubuntu als standaard dan /
<trijntje> ja, al jaren
<KvanKleef> oke wat raad je me aan : evolution of thunderbirs
<KvanKleef> ik ben vandaag voorhet eerst op ubuntu !
<trijntje> thunderbird
<KvanKleef> oke welke voors en welke tegens ?
<trijntje> zoals ik al zei is thunderbird ook makkelijk op windows te installeren mocht je willen overstappen, voor de rest zijn de programma's vergelijkbaar
<KvanKleef> nog verder voor of nadelen en kun je ze tegelijkertijd geinstalleerd hebben ?
<KvanKleef> dus geen conflicten
<trijntje> nee, geen conflicten
<KvanKleef> oke dat is erg duidelijk. hartelijk dank voor je antwoord en een fijne chat dag
<trijntje> graag gedaan, jij ook nog een fijne dag
<musa> hello i have question for install one version of linux on dualboot i have now windows 7
<musa> i have question i will install one version of ubuntu on my pc as dualboot i have now windows 7
<musa> for i will install ubuntu on my hdd will i trail a one version as live-cd
<lordievader> musa: This is the Dutch Ubuntu support channel, for the English one see #ubuntu.
<lordievader> Goede avond.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-07-08
<martin____> hello what are the system requirment to install ubuntu? and how much disk capacity is required?
<trijntje> hey martin____
<trijntje> 2 GB ram en 10GB schijfruimte is genoeg om ubuntu te draaien
<trijntje> als je minder RAM hebt kan je misschien beter een lichte versie van ubuntu zoals lubuntu gebruiken
<Guest76871> iemant die mij kan helpen heb een probleem met de instalatie van drivers
<Guest76871> voor mijn wifi kaart
<Guest76871> ik heb een inspiron 1501
<Guest76871> iemand die me wil helpen?
<trijntje> Guest76871: watvoor wifi kaart is het?
<Guest76871> zal ik even uitzoeken
<trijntje> om te beginnen kan je naar Software & updates -> Extra stuurprogramma's gaan
<Guest76871> 1395 wlan mini card
<Guest76871> graag de commands daar voor
<trijntje> waarvoor?
<josspyker> is een broadcom, zou het moeten doen
<Guest76871> ja zou moeten hab het probleem al ens eerdergahad met een vorige instalatie
<Guest76871> maar ben de oplossing vergeten zoals altijd
<Guest76871> maar oke additional drivers dus
<Guest76871> er is een driver voor nu hopen dat het goedgaat
<Guest76871> na de driver instalatie herstaren?
<Guest76871> ik ga er vanuit bedankt in iedergeval
<trijntje> Guest76871: waarschijnlijk moet je wel herstarten inderdaad
<Adonyss> goedemiddag
<Adonyss> De mic van mijn ThinkPad is stuk, en ik heb alleen een rare multi-jack (dus een gewone mic werkt niet, want dat ziet 'ie als speaker)
<Adonyss> is het mogelijk om mijn rechterspeaker als mic te gebruiken, of de jack te forceren op alleen-mic?
<OerHeks> Nee, dat is een hardwarematig switchje vziw
<Adonyss> hmmz
<jorrit> hallo iemand die mij wil helpen
<jorrit> ik probeer fotos te inporteren van mijn telefoon en krijg de volgende melding
<jorrit> could not load image *** failed to open input stream for file
<OerHeks> snelste oplossing is een usb headset met mic, denk ik
<jorrit> hu
<jorrit> wat bedoel je
<OerHeks> Adonyss ^^
<jorrit> ?
<OerHeks> jorrit, je zult wat meer info moeten geven, welke telefoon, en hoe importeer je?
<jorrit> samsung galxy
<jorrit> via een usb kabetje niets speciaals
<jorrit> een samsung young
<jorrit> telefoon: samsung young    importeeren: via usb kabeltje
<OerHeks> jorrit, installeer mtp-tools, en misschien moet je iets in je samsung aanzetten om mtp te gebruiken, dat weet ik niet precies
<jorrit> ja dat in mijn telefoon heb ik al goed gezet
<jorrit> maar ga het proberen wacht even dan zeg ik je ov het werkte
<jorrit> wat doet het presies
<jorrit> en hoe gebruik ik het
<OerHeks> het is een tool, zodat je via je filebrowser naar je phone kan browsen, ik heb geen smartphone, dus heb er verder geen ervaring mee
<OerHeks> als mtp-tools alleen niet werkt, dan dien je ook  mtpfs te installeren >  sudo apt-get install mtp-tools mtpfs
<OerHeks> er bestaat ook een gui, gMTP
<jorrit> oke
<jorrit> ga alles proberen
<jorrit> kan u gewoon via mijn normaale maniet het weer proberen of op een speciale manier
<jorrit> ??
<jorrit> werkt alemaal niet
<josspyker> hoe sluit je dat ding aan?
<jorrit> usb
<jorrit> kabeltje
<josspyker> ziet ubuntu die telefoon?
<jorrit> ja
<josspyker> dan kan je toch die foto's opzoeken?
<jorrit> ja
<jorrit> aleen die opent hij niet
<josspyker> vreemd, geen idee
<jorrit> jammer is wel belangrijk voor mij
<OerHeks> misschien moet je uitloggen/inloggen na mtpfs installatie?
<pjotter> Hoi mensen. Aangezien ik niet weet waar ik het anders moet vragen: Weet iemand hoe je in Rhythmbox kan instellen dat ie maar 1 track moet spelen en dan stoppen?
<lordievader> Good evening.
<lordievader> Err, goede avond*
<Gert__> Hallo allemaal en goedenavond!
<Gert__> Zou ik van jullie expertise gebruik mogen maken om een vraag te stellen betreffende de overstap van Windows 8.1 naar Ubuntu?
<lordievader> Gert__: Stel je vraag ;)
<Gert__> In Windows maak ik gebruik van Sam Broadcaster. Da's een uitgebreide muziekspeler welke automatisch de nummers aan elkaar plakt. Ik vroeg mij af, is er voor Linux ook een zelfde soort programma?
<BerryH> Gert__: Wat bedoel je met 'automatisch nummers aan elkaar plakt' ?
<Gert__> Een muziekspeler welke automatisch de playlist door elkaar mengt. Dus een soort van dj-programma waarmee je de beschikking hebt over twee spelers.
<BerryH> Ik heb er niet al te veel verstand van maar ik ken het programma Mixx: http://www.mixxx.org/download/
<OerHeks> mixxx is idd een optie
<Gert__> Bedankt BerryH en OerHeks. ik ga mixxx eens bekijken. Nogmaals dank voor jullie voorzet.
<Gert__> Fijne avond!
<BerryH> Ik weet niet of het zo uitgebreid en gebruiksvriendelijk is als het programma dat je op windows gebruikt..
<OerHeks> aardige lijst van ubuntu-dtudio https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Applications
<BerryH> Fijne avond Gert__.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-07-09
<pds_> hello \o/
<pds_> iemand hier die verstand heeft van kickstart files etc
<trijntje> hey pds_, wat wil je precies weten?
<pds_> TFTP time out dunno waarom
<pds_> krijg PXE-E32 TFTP open timeout
<pds_> tijdens pxe
<pds_> de service is echter running op de pxe server
<trijntje> ik snap er niks van eerlijk gezegd. Welk programma draai je, wat probeer je te doen, waar gaat het fout, wat is de exacte foutmelding?
<trijntje> en wat heeft dit met kickstart files te maken?
<jpjacobs> Hallo allemaal!
<jpjacobs> Kan een root partitie die bij booten op read-only wordt gezet nog iets anders betekenen dan een bijna-dode harde schijf?
<jpjacobs> En, hiermee verwant, kan ik mijn root partitie clonen naar een niet identieke (maar toch voldoende grote) harde schijf?
<lordievader> jpjacobs: Zolang deze evengroot dan wel groter is, ja.
<lordievader> pds_: Firewall?
<jpjacobs> lordievader: hoe zou je dat dan aanpakken?
<jpjacobs> Ik bedoel, welke tool? partimage?
<lordievader> jpjacobs: dd
<jpjacobs> en hoe krijg je partitie table dan in orde?
<lordievader> jpjacobs: dd+pv
<jpjacobs> pv?
<lordievader> jpjacobs: Lees de man page van dd, dd is een byte-copy tool.
<jpjacobs> Ja, dd ken ik wel
<pds_> sorry voor het wachten ....
<pds_> kwas bezig met van alles en nog wat
<pds_> bon ik probeer een ubuntu server 14.04 LTS te pxe booten van een 12.04 LTS desktop (gebruikt maken van deze tutorial http://digitalsanctum.com/2013/03/22/how-to-setup-a-pxe-server-on-ubuntu/)
<pds_> het probleem is dat de TFTP niet wilt meewerken krijg timeouts
<pds_> tijden het pxe booten van de client
<lordievader> pds_: Heb je naar je firewall gekeken?
<pds_> pj@pj-virtual-pxe:/var/log/nginx$ iptables -F FATAL: Error inserting ip_tables (/lib/modules/3.11.0-15-generic/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.ko): Operation not permitted iptables v1.4.12: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?) Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
<pds_> sudo apt-get install linux-image-$(uname -r) Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done linux-image-3.11.0-15-generic is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<lordievader> pds_: netstat en nmap kun je beter gebruiken. En voor het pasten van terminal output hebben we http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<jpjacobs> lordievader: zit ik juist als ik zeg dat ik met partimage de partitie kan backuppen, op de nieuwe schijf een nieuwe partitie van de juiste grootte aanmaken, en daarnaar restoren?
<lordievader> jpjacobs: Ik ken partimage niet.
<jpjacobs> ok stel dat ik met dd een image maak, dan gaat dat op, niet?
<pds_> nog steeds die verrekte TFTP
<jpjacobs> ok, ik zie wel
<lordievader> jpjacobs: Ja, dd is een byte copy tool.
<trijntje> jpjacobs: ik zou daar clonezilla voor gebruiken, dd checkt niet op read/write fouten
<trijntje> en clonezilla kent partities, dus die kopiereert vrije ruimte niet mee, waardoor de images kleiner zijn
<pds_> nog steeds TFTP problemen
<jpjacobs> trijntje: ondertussen een ddrescue kopie aan het trekken
<jpjacobs> Mijn home map is nog gelukt met rsync, en nu toch al half mijn mijn systeem partitie zonder fouten gerecupereerd
<lordievader> pds_: Heb je al naar je firewall gekeken?
<trijntje> jpjacobs: heb je de smart data van de schijf al uitgelezen? Wellicht was alleen het bestandsysteem corrupt geraakt na een crash/power-out en is er met de fysieke schijf niks mis
<lordievader> Niks mis met een backup ;)
<pds_> yup staat volledige opengeblazen
<lordievader> pds_: Daar is je client het mee eens?
<pds_> niet direct wat hij heeft geen zin om te connecteren met de TFTP
<lordievader> pds_: Ik doelde op nmap, zoals ik al eerder zei.
<pds_> lordie welke param wil je
<lordievader> pds_: Ik zou kijken of je client ziet of de udp poort van je tftpd openstaat en of er iets luisterd op die poort.
<pds_> iets in de naard van netstat -an | fgrep -w 69
<lordievader> pds_: Nee, netstat laat alleen processen zien die naar een poort luisteren. Of een client dit vanaf buiten kan zien is heel iets anders. Lees de man page van nmap eens door.
<jpjacobs> trijntje: well, er zijn nu blijkbaar een paar Currently Pending Sectors
<jpjacobs> Heb gelezen dat dit gewoonlijk geen goed teken is > niet recupereerbare bad blocks ...
<lordievader> Nope dat is niet heel goed, helemaal niet als dat nummertje omhoog gaat.
<lordievader> Maargoed voor non-critical data kan de disk nog prima gebruikt worden.
<jpjacobs> Ik loop liever geen risico .. en 't is mijn werk pc, dus men baas betaalt me wel een nieuwe schijf ...
<lordievader> Dat zeg ik non-critical ;)
<jpjacobs> :D
<jpjacobs> Ik haat flaky hardware ...
<jpjacobs> pff de boel boot al terug ..
<jpjacobs> das al iets
<lordievader> Hallo o/
<AlexPortable> hoi
<AlexPortable> iemand hier? :D
<lordievader> o/
<AlexPortable> hoe disable ik grafische dingen in 14.04
<AlexPortable> bij 10.04 zat het in dat menu van bureaubladachtergrond aanpassen
<AlexPortable> en wat is het commando voor uitvoeren?
<lordievader> AlexPortable: Wat bedoel je met uitvoeren?
<AlexPortable> in 10.04 kon je alt+f2 drukken
<AlexPortable> http://www.liberiangeek.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/upgrade_8_04to_10_04.png
<AlexPortable> in 14.04 is dit weg
<lordievader> AlexPortable: Doet de dash dat niet?
<AlexPortable> ik heb geen dash
<AlexPortable> zit in fallback mode van gnome
<lordievader> Pff, ik ken Unity al niet, laat staan de fallback mode van gnome.
<trijntje> AlexPortable: welke versie van ubuntu gebruik je?
<trijntje> als je unity niet wilt gebruiken kan je beter naar xubuntu of lubuntu overstappen, volgens mij is fallback gnome niet zo stabiel en wordt die niet meer onderhouden
<AlexPortable> 14.04
<AlexPortable> xubuntu en lubuntu missen te veel functies
<AlexPortable> GNOME Flashback heet het
<lordievader> Missen functies? Wat voor functies doel je hier op?
<AlexPortable> notificaties die er niet zijn
<AlexPortable> uitvoeren bijv met alt f2
<AlexPortable> weet niet meer precies welke, tijdje geleden dat ik lxde en xfce geinstalleerd heb gehad
<AlexPortable> screenshot meteen opslaan
<AlexPortable> 10.04 was perfect
<AlexPortable> alleen support is opgehouden geloof ik
<trijntje> ja, al twee jaar ;)
<lordievader> Core wordt nog gesupport (eventjes).
<AlexPortable> 10.04 was LTS
<AlexPortable> ohja 3 jaar was het
<AlexPortable> 1 jaar dus
<AlexPortable> al 1 jaar*
#ubuntu-nl 2014-07-10
<pds_> hi ladies and gentlemen i'm trying to kickstart a ubuntu server 14.04 LTS with a ubuntu desktop 12.04LTS, following this tutorial http://digitalsanctum.com/2013/03/22/how-to-setup-a-pxe-server-on-ubuntu/ using this kickstart file i create with the gui (http://paste.ubuntu.com/7773935/). Het start netjes op maar het wilt niet automatiseren
<pds_> btw lordie als je hier rondhangt tftpt was een config probleem domme ; vergeten en alinering
<lordievader> pds_: check
<pds_> anders nog ideen om die ubuntu server in gang te schoppen
<pds_> want begint redelijk op me zenuwen te werken
<lordievader> Ik heb geen ervaring met kickstart, maar stemid lijkt het wel te weten ;)
<Jarva> Goedemorgen, ik heb een vraagje. Ik heb eeb pc waar Windows XP opstaat. Nu wil ik Ubuntu ernaast zetten. Is het mogelijk om de bootloder op een usb-stick te krijgen ipv. dat dit op de HD weggeschreven wordt?
<trijntje> Jarva: dat kan wel, maar waarom wil je dat?
<Jarva> Hoi, ik wil dit graag omdat ik absoluut niet wil dat de loader mijn primaire systeem "overschrijft".
<Jarva> De HD's steeds swappen is ook niet echt een optie :D
<trijntje> waarom zou de bootloader je systeem overschrijven?
<Jarva> Ik ben er achtergekomen als je de partitie wist waar Linux opstaat de loader corrupt is en ik XP nooit meer inkom, moet ik elke keer de MBR terugzetten.
<trijntje> je kan tijdens de installatie aangeven waar de bootloader geinstalleerd wordt als je dat echt wil
<Jarva> Lijkt me het fijnst idd. Koppel ik XP wel af voor alle zekerheid.
<lordievader> Jarva: Je hebt meerdere drives? Kun je ook Grub op de eerste 2048 sectoren van hdd 2 zetten en de Windows bootloader op de eerste 2048 sectoren van hdd 1 ;)
<Jarva> Ik heb 2 drives idd.
<lordievader> Overigens is het overschrijven van Grub ook een fluitje van een cent.
<Jarva> Ok, ik wil eens kijken of Linux wat is voor mij (ons) want Windows 8.x is niet echt mijn ding, ik vind het persoonlijk een draak van een OS geworden, net of je opnieuw moet leren autorijden.
<Jarva> Windows 7 geeft hier al problemen.
<lordievader> Jarva: Als het alleen maar om uit te proberen is kun je Linux ook in een virtual machine installeren.
<lordievader> Ook om wat ervaring op te doen met de installer.
<Jarva> Goede tip, zal VMWare maar weer eens van stal trekken .....
<Jarva> Of hebben jullie een betere variant hiervoor?
<lordievader> In Windows gebruik ik normaliter Virtual Box... Helaas draait qemu-kvm niet op Windows (andersom wel :P)
<Jarva> Ik ga dit eens even testen. Kijken of ik hiermee uit de voeten kan.
<pds_> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html is deze ubuntu guide valid voor ubuntu server
<trijntje> pds_: ik denk het wel, preseed is een heel basic iets dat voor elke versie van ubuntu/debian zou moeten werken
<pds_> heb je weet van andere links
<pds_> aangezien kickstarten blijkbaar niet zo goed marcheert op ubuntu
<lordievader> pds_: Hij komt van help.ubuntu af ;)
<pds_> weet ik
<pds_> ubuntu servers automatiseren is niet zo gemakkelijk als orgineel gedacht :p
<lordievader> Ik hoor puppet.
<pds_> ik hoor ansible ;)
<lordievader> Same thing ;)
<pds_> yup
<pds_> more or less
<lordievader> Maar dan nog, is het toch gewoon server aan slingeren en ansible aan het werk zetten?
<pds_> yup
<pds_> moeilijker dan gedacht :)
<lordievader> Ik snap je probleem niet meer...
<pds_> ubuntu server kickstarten of preseeden zodat hij automatisch instaleert via pxe, daarna ansible aan het werk zetten voor package config
<lordievader> Hmm, right. Fysieke server kun je niet clonen... jammer.
<pds_> mja probeer een hp thin client in gang te zwengelen met een ubuntu server pxe boot, waarna ansible z'n werk doet om een zabbix proxy op te zette
<pds_> moeilijker dan gedacht hoor :)
<pds_> tis misserie tot en met bij stap 1, ubuntu server automatisch laten starten
<pds_> alle hulp is dus meer dan welkom :)
<pds_> voelt er zich iemand geroepen?
<lordievader> Een desktop started via PXE is niet heel lastig, maar ik kan mij voorstellen dat een automatic install van een OS wat anders is.
<pds_> ja PXE van server is ook niet zo lastig
<pds_> juist maken dat die verekte TFTPD config file juist geconfigd is
<Koen_> Hallo ik ben deze week nieuw op ubuntu, pas van xp naar ubuntu gegaan.
<Koen_> echter wie weet met welk programma je het beste muziek of video of live kan luisteren /
<Koen_> Wie weet welk programma je het beste 3u kan afspelen ?
<lordievader> Koen_: Persoonlijk vind ik Clementine (muziek speler) fijn. Voor video gebruik ik mplayer (CLI) of VLC (GUI).
<Koen_> Oke dat is een goed advies. Nog meer tips voor mij op dit gebied lordievader ?
<pds_> lordie any ideas?
<pds_> http://lifehacker.com/5827968/lifehacker-pack-for-linux-our-list-of-the-best-linux-downloads
<lordievader> pds_: Heb ik al gezegd dat ik geen ervaring heb met kickstarter/preseeds?
<lordievader> Zo niet, ik heb geen ervaring met kickstarted/preseeds.
<pds_> k
<lordievader> Koen_: Wat wil je precies?
<Koen_> nou ik ben deze week overgestapt van XP naar ubuntu. Dus ik had nog wel wat films/muziek bestanden liggen die normaal in windows afgespeeld kunnen worden, maar graag wil ik zo vlekkeloos oerstappen naar ubuntu.
<lordievader> Die kun je simpel weg afspelen, dubbel klik er maar eens op.
<Koen_> dus veel bestanden met extensies die normaliter in windows afgespeeld kunnen worden, kunnen dus gemakkelijk in clementine of mplayer of vlc afgespeeld worden ?
<pds_> y
<lordievader> Koen_: Jup.
<Koen_> oke bedankt zeg . kan ik deze programma's zonder hapers binnenhalen ?
<Koen_> fg
<lordievader> Hmm, Saucy is EOL volgende week. Misschien moet ik maar eens wat servers gaan upgraden.
<pds_> lordie kleine vooruitgaan auto matisch installatie begint te werken maar faalt op de mirror :(
<BerryH> Goedendag. Ik zit met een klein probleempje wat betreft het delen van folders over het (thuis)netwerk. Ik heb op computer1 een folder beschikbaar gemaakt via samba. Deze zou te zien moeten zijn voor andere computers in het netwerk maar is dat niet. Ik heb op computer2 ook een folder beschikbaar gemaakt via samba en die is wel te zien voor computer1. Beide computers draaien Xubuntu 14.04, bij beide computer staat de ufw aan met een a
<BerryH> llow voor Samba. Wat doe ik fout?
<lordievader> BerryH: Als het alleen Linux computers zijn die bij die share moeten zou ik overstappen op nfs. Maar dat terzijde, wat gebeurd er als je naar "smb://<ip-smb-host>" gaat in je file browser?
<BerryH> lordievader: moet ik dat op computer2 uitvoeren?
<lordievader> Op degene die de share NIET host. Dus ja pc2, als ik je verhaal goed begrijp.
<BerryH> Dan heb ik dus het ip adres nodig van pc1? Klopt dat? Als ik ifconfig uitvoer op pc1 dan vind ik: inet addr:192.168.178.30
<BerryH> Moet ik dit ipadres gebruiken?
<lordievader> BerryH: Jup.
<BerryH> Potverdriedubbeltjes....Dan zie ik de folder wel...
<BerryH> ?
<BerryH> Als ik dat met 'bladeren door het netwerk probeer dan zie ik hem niet...'
<BerryH> Dus op pc2 zie ik hem niet als ik door het netwerk blader maar als ik hetzelde doe op pc1 dan zie ik pc2 wel...
<BerryH> Maar bedankt lordievader.
<lordievader> BerryH: Ik zou eens kijken wat voor een broadcast verkeer je pc's droppen/rejecten.
<OerHeks> als je een 2e-3e client/host hebt gemaakt, overal samba herstarten ?
<BerryH> lordievader: Hmmm, ik heb wel een idee van wat je bedoelt maar zou niet weten hoe ik dat moet uitvoeren
<BerryH> OerHeks: samba heb ik op beide pc's herstart
<BerryH> Ik vroeg me nog af of het misschien te maken heeft met de gedeelde folder
<lordievader> BerryH: tail -f /var/log/ufw.log
<BerryH> Op pc1 heb ik de Music folder gedeeld, op pc2 de Openbaar folder...
<BerryH> lordievader: ik zie wel een aantal keer [UFW BLOCK] staan maar dat is voor SRC=192.168.178.1. Dat is niet het ip van pc2
<BerryH> Nou ja, andere keer maar verder onderzoeken. Begint me hier te warm te worden
<BerryH> Bedankt voor de info en hulp.
<lordievader> BerryH: Je zoekt, denk ik, meer naar dingen die van 192.168.178.255 afkomen.
<BerryH> grep '192.168.178.255' /var/log/ufw.log levert niets op
<lordievader> Op beide machines?
<BerryH> Nu alleen op pc1 gedaan. Ik zal eens kijken op de andere
<BerryH> Nee, ook niets op pc2
<BerryH> Maar bedankt. Tot een volgende keer.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-07-11
<goudvink3991> Hallo goede middag beste mensen
<goudvink3991> Hallo lordievader bent U aanwezig?
<goudvink3991> weet iemand welke file dat ik bij ubuntu moet laden om met een dongeltje te werken??
<lordievader> Nog een half uur, goudvink3991.
<lordievader> Waar heb je het over?
<goudvink3991> -nou lordievader ik heb een dongeltje gekocht en wil datwel eens gaan gebruiken bij Ubuntu bij
<trijntje> systeeminstellingen -> software & updates -> extra stuurprogramma's
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Wat voor een dongel? Wifi,3g, bluetooth?
<goudvink3991> windows 7 doet hijhet wel maar bij ubuntu zegt het OS geen verbinding
<goudvink3991> wlan usb 150 Mbps
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Kun je de output van "ip a s" en "iwconfig" pastebinnen?
<goudvink3991> ik heb op de terminal al het een en ander geprobeerd maar ik weet niet wat ik precies in moet geven
<goudvink3991> is daar een filetje voor??
<lordievader> goudvink3991: De output van de twee commando's tussen de "" wil ik graag zien.
<goudvink3991> ik heb een klein schijfje voor windows maar dat werkt niet bij ubuntu
<goudvink3991> ja leuk bedacht maar hoe zet ik er die op?
<trijntje> pastebin.com
<goudvink3991> kan ik dat zo doen tijdens deze chat
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Zit je in Ubuntu?
<trijntje> gewoon een nieuw tabblad openen
<goudvink3991> ja
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Open een terminal, voer de commando's uit. Open een nieuw tabblad naar http://paste.ubuntu.com, plak de output daarin. Klik op upload. Kopieer de URL, en plak die in je IRC client.
<goudvink3991> bij windows weet ik het wel maar niet bij ubuntu daar werk ik er te kort >> mee<< voor
<trijntje> goudvink3991: we kunnen je niet helpen als je op geen enkele vraag antwoord geeft
<goudvink3991> Lord als je niet weet wat je bij deze OS in moet geven dan kom je er nooit dat zeggen er wel meer ubuntu werkt goed
<goudvink3991> maar het is een groot verschil voor het ingeven van het commando
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Lees de backlog, ik heb je al uitgelegt wat je moet uitvoeren en hoe je de output hier krijgt.
<goudvink3991> dat ze daar maar eens wat aan doen bij Ubuntu
<goudvink3991> beste mensen bedankt voor de service ik probeer er wel uit te komen >>maar ik zeg nogmaals een lijst met
<trijntje> hallo goudvink3991, kan je dit lezen?
<goudvink3991> commands zou  wel prettiger zijn dat je weet wat je bij die Terminal in moet geven
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Lees je backlog, daar staat alles in wat je moet weten.
<goudvink3991> ja trijntje hoe zo??
<trijntje> goudvink3991: omdat je op geen elke vraag of opdracht van ons reageert, hoe kunnen we je dan helpen?
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Omdat wij de indruk krijgen dat je ons commentaar/advies niet leest.
<goudvink3991> lord waar vind ik mijn backlog
<goudvink3991> ??
<trijntje> ga naar systeeminstellingen, daarin naar Software & Updates, en dan naar het tabblad 'Extra stuurprogramma's'. Daar staat de driver voor je dongle
 * lordievader anyhow, back to work
<trijntje> goudvink3991: backlog is wat in het kanaal gezegd is, dus lees terug wat er tegen je gezegd is en volg de instructies op
<Maikel> WOEF!
<Michel> 1 goede middag!
#ubuntu-nl 2014-07-12
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<petrov> hallo
<trijntje> he petrov
<petrov> iemand een idee hoe de eerste partitie begint bij sector 2048?
<Marvos> hallo ik probeer Ubuntu te installeren, maar krijg de foutmelding :Fout in programma.
<trijntje> Marvos: wanneer krijg je de foutmelding, en zijn er geen verdere details?
<trijntje> petrov: wat bedoel je precies? Bij het aanmaken van een partitie kan je instellen hoeveel ruimte er voor moet zitten, waarom wil je dat dit precies 2048 is?
<petrov> trijntje: de bedoeling is dat ik ubuntu server zal installeren in raid 1 (lvm)
<petrov> trijntje: maar hij wil de grub niet installeren
<trijntje> petrov: hoezo niet?
<petrov> trijntje: Your first partition starts at block 63.  Grub has gotten so bloated that it now writes to not only the MBR, but also to the space from the MBR (after sector 0) to the start of the first partition, which these days is sector 2048
<petrov> trijntje: als ik even heb gegoogeld
<trijntje> petrov: waar komt die tekst vandaan? IS dat een melding die je krijgt als je grub probeert te installeren?
<petrov> trijntje: neen, krijg gewoon grub error en kan doorgaan zonder de grub installer
<trijntje> wat is de exacte foutmelding die je krijgt?
<Marvos> Bij het aanklikken van het iso bestand 143.04 64AMD
<Marvos> 14.04
<trijntje> Marvos: waarom zou je het bestand aanklikken, dat is niet hoe je ubuntu installeert
<Marvos> Hoe dan wel???
<trijntje> zit je nu op windows of op ubuntu?
<Marvos> Windows
<trijntje> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/InstallatieLiveUSB
<trijntje> je moet het iso bestand op een usb-stick zetten, en dan vanaf de usb de computer opstarten
<trijntje> zorg wel dat je een backup van alle belangrijke bestanden hebt voordat je met de installatie begint
<Marvos> Ik heb het op een DVD staan.
<trijntje> dat kan ook, als je het goed op de dvd hebt gebrand, je kan dan de pc vanaf de dvd opstarten en ubuntu installeren
<Marvos> deze ga ik nu opnieuw opstarten
<trijntje> wat staat er nu trouwens op die pc, windows 7?
<Marvos> windowes 8.1
<Marvos> windows8.1
<trijntje> ok, succes met de installatie!
<Marvos> ga het proberen! bedankt!!
<petrov> man man 3 tb raid lvm en linux werkt toch niet goed
<petrov> kan grub niet installeren
<OerHeks> grub op de raid ? ik dacht dat je darvoor beter een losse disk kan hebben, os+grub, en data op raid ?
<petrov> ja misschien
<lordievader> petrov: Software of hardware raid?
<petrov> lordievader: software
<petrov> 2 partities /boot en /ext4
<lordievader> Op onze backup machine hadden wij /boot als een aparte partitie. Een die niet door LVM werd gemirrored.
<petrov> en op /ext4 is lvm geconfigureerd
<lordievader> petrov: Zit jouw  /boot op een logical volume?
<petrov> lordievader: neen
<lordievader> Hmm, waar gaat het dan stuk?
 * OerHeks herinnert iets over 2tb+ disken en plaats vooraan voor grub en swap
<lordievader> Eerste 2048 sectoren, eh?
<OerHeks> ik kan het niet 1 2 3 vinden, maar zoiets ja,
<OerHeks> grub zou verder prima op gpt moeten installeren
<lordievader> OerHeks: Daar staat ie normaliter.
<petrov> heb ik gedaan
<lordievader> petrov: Kun je mijn vraag beantwoorden?
<petrov> lordievader: 2048 sectoren heb ik uitgevoerd
<lordievader> petrov: Mijn vraag over waar het stuk gaat ;)
<petrov> lordievader: bij het installeren van grub error
<lordievader> petrov: Kun je dat pastebinnen? (Inclusief commando)
<petrov> lordievader: is tijdens de installatie van ubuntu server
<lordievader> petrov: Ik neem aan dat je hem ook manueel hebt geprobeerd te installeren, daarvan wil ik graag het commando en de output zien.
<petrov> lordievader: neen dat nog niet
<lordievader> petrov: Ga dat dan eerst eens doen ;)
<petrov> lordievader: goja, zoek er nu al meer dan een week op
<lordievader> petrov: mount /boot ergens (/mnt/boot): sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda
<petrov> lordievader: is goed hoor, zal het anders configureren dan
<lordievader> petrov: Anders? Hoe wil jij het dan hebben?
<petrov> lordievader: zal er rap ws 2012 r2 op installeren
<lordievader> Goed, je wilt mijn hulp dus niet.
<petrov> lordievader: jawel, kunnen het later eens testen
<petrov> lordievader: grub kan niet geïnstalleerd worden bij gebruik van gpt
<petrov> lordievader: you'll need a BIOS Boot Partition to boot from a GPT disk
<OerHeks> dat is nodig voor uefi ?
<petrov> http://askubuntu.com/questions/469114/is-it-possible-to-install-ubuntu-server-12-04-on-gpt-disk-3tb-and-boot-from
<OerHeks> ik zit deze te lezen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#BIOS.2BAC8-GPT_Notes en http://www.wensley.org.uk/gpt
<OerHeks> ik heb zelf geen UEFI
<petrov> ik ook niet
<OerHeks> dan heb je die bootpartitie niet nodig
<petrov> juist wel
<pjotter> Goedenavond. Ik heb een NAS op mijn systeem gemount. Alles werkt perfect behalve 1 applicatie. Wanneer deze applicatie een bestand op de NAS wil schrijven, geeft ie aan dat het bestand/map alleen lezen is. Andere applicaties schrijven zonder problemen iets op deze NAS. Kan het zijn dat deze ene applicatie verkeerde rechten heeft?
<pjotter> hallo
<lordievader> pjotter: Dus, wat ik wou vragen schrijven ze allebei naar de zelfde map?
<pjotter> Ha! :D
<pjotter> Ja
<pjotter> dezelfde map op die NAS
<lordievader> Zelfde user account?
<pjotter> Ik neem aan van wel? Ik ben gewoon ingelogd als user
<pjotter> En start de applicaties op vanaf het menu.
<pjotter> Ik heb nog even wat andere applicaties geprobeerd. Allemaal schrijven ze zonder problemen naar die map op die NAS. Alleen die ene applicatie dus niet.
<lordievader> Je hebt het over programma's, programma's kunnen van user wisselen.
<pjotter> Wat wel lukt is de root map van die mount.
<pjotter> Ok
<pjotter> Hoe vertel ik deze applicatie dat hij de gewone user moet nemen?
<lordievader> pjotter: Ik zeg niet dat het zo is, ik maak alleen een opmerking.
<pjotter> Ok
<lordievader> pjotter: Over welke applicatie hebben we het eigenlijk?
<pjotter> gscan2pdf
<pjotter> Als bijvoorbeeld een testbestand met Open Office Writer maak, en die schrijf naar de NAS, geen probleem. Als ik een scan maak met gscan2pdf en dat bestand probeer te schrijven naar de NAS krijg ik een foutmelding.
<lordievader> Hmm, die zou wel als een dezelfde user moeten blijven draaien.
<lordievader> Over welk protocol benader je je NAS? En heb je shell toegang?
<pjotter> De foutmelding: "Bestand /.../ 2014-07-12.pdf is alleen-lezen"
<pjotter> Ik heb de NAS gemount met nfs
<pjotter> Ik weet niet goed wat shell toegang is?
<lordievader> pjotter: Kun je erop inloggen via ssh?
<pjotter> Nog niet geprobeerd
<pjotter> Ik kan het eens proberem?
<pjotter> port 22: Connection refused
<lordievader> pjotter: Wat zijn de rechten van die folder waarin je probeert te schrijven?
<pjotter> De folderrechten: root (root) drwxrwxr-x
<lordievader> There ya go ;)
<lordievader> World heeft geen write rechten.
<lordievader> Mij lijkt het zinnig om de gehele share van jouw user (en group) te maken.
<pjotter> Hoe komt het dat iedere andere applicatie zonder problemen op de NAS kan schrijven?
<lordievader> En er een chmod 755 over heen te gooien.
<lordievader> Dat vind ik ook zeer vreemd.
<pjotter> Wacht, ik zal eens een testmap maken en die chmod 755-en ?
<lordievader> Het is belangrijker dat deze van jouw user en groep is.
<pjotter> Geen enkel bestand op de NAS is van mijn user en groep. Alles is root (root)
<lordievader> Dat is niet heel handig als er ook mortal users bij moeten kunnen.
<pjotter> Ik geen flauw idee hoe ik dat anders moet doen?
<lordievader> Ik mag toch hopen dat jij niet als root inlogt op je desktop.
<pjotter> Is het sowieso wel normaal dat je de mappen en bestanden op een NAS moet chmodden?
<pjotter> lordievader: Nee, gewoon als normale user
<lordievader> pjotter: Dat zei ik, de algehele share van jou maken (chown <user>:<groep>)
<pjotter> Kan ik dit eerst even testen met 1 enkele map op die share?
<lordievader> Ik weet niet hoe de bestanden er origneel op zijn gekomen. Maar het lijkt me dat root de enige user is op de NAS.
<lordievader> pjotter: Dat kan.
<pjotter> Gewoon even voor de zekerheid hoor..
<pjotter> Kan het ook liggen aan de manier waarop ik de NAS heb gemount? Misschien moet ik daar met eens specifieke user inloggen?
<pjotter> de fstab mountregel is: NAS:/shares/share	/mnt/share	nfs	_netdev,auto,noatime,nolock,bg,nfsvers=3,intr,tcp,actimeo=1800 0 0
<pjotter> Ik mount 'm niet op naam van een specifieke user
<lordievader> pjotter: Zou je dat willen pastebinnen, dit is niet leesbaar.
<lordievader> Nee nfs gebruikt gewoon de standaard linux permissies.
<pjotter> http://pastebin.com/67Pidiqu
<lordievader> pjotter: Vanwaar specifiek die opties? Ik hou het altijd gewoon op de defaults.
<lordievader> Niet dat het uitmaakt, gewoon nieuwsgierig.
<pjotter> phow.. ik heb deze regel ergens op internet gevonden. Stond bij dat dit de default manier was
<pjotter> Is er een beter manier?
<lordievader> pjotter: http://paste.kde.org/ptwd4snlx
<pjotter> yes
<pjotter> Ziet er een stuk cleaner uit idd :)
<lordievader> Zo heb ik ze, maargoed dat doet er verder niet toe. Zoals ik al zei, chown && chmod en je bent klaar.
<pjotter> Ik ge eens kijken of het wat uitmaakt :)
 * lordievader gaat maar eens naar bed.
<pjotter> bedankt lordievader! Ik heb in ieder geval wat dingen waar ik naar kan kijken
#ubuntu-nl 2014-07-13
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<joostvb> mogge
<lordievader> Hey joostvb, hoe is het ermee?
<Pien> hallo
<Pien> Is daar iemand?
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<Pien> mijn computer speel internet filmpjes schokkerig af, zou iemand mij willen helpen dit op te lossen?
<lordievader> Pien: Wat voor een grafische kaart heb je, en welke driver gebruik je ervoor?
<Pien> Hoe kan ik er achter komen wat voor grafische kaart ik gebruik?
<lordievader> Pien: Weet je hoe je een terminal opent?
<Pien> ja
<lordievader> Pien: Open die, voer "lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA" uit, kopieer de output naar http://paste.ubuntu.com, klik op upload, kopieer de URL en plak deze hier.
<Pien> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7788986/
<lordievader> Je hebt ergens een tikfout gemaakt.
<lordievader> Je weet dat je het commando simpel weg kunt copy pasten naar je terminal?
<Pien> Dat wist ik niet, ik doe dit even opnieuw
<Pien> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7788991/
<lordievader> Hmm, dat zou goed moeten werken.
<Pien> Hoe bedoel je dat?
<lordievader> Als je een flash video afspeelt is er dan een process die >75% van je cpu eet.
<lordievader> Pien: Graka + driver, die werken over het algemeen erg goed in Linux.
<Pien> Hoe kan ik er achter komen hoeveel process de cpu nodig heeft wanneer ik een filmpje kijk?
<lordievader> Pien: Zou je mijn vraag willen beantwoorden. (Wat hoeveel van je cpu vraagt kun je zien met bijvoorbeeld top)
<Pien> Ik ben niet zo thuis met linux, waar kan ik top vinden?
<trijntje> Pien: zoek op 'systeemmonitor' in de dash
<trijntje> (het menu dat je krijgt als je op de windows/super toets drukt)
<lordievader> Pien: Tik 'top' in je terminal en druk op enter ;)
<Pien> Waar zit de enter knop?  (grapje)  ik heb de boel geopend waar moet ik nu naar kijken?
<lordievader> Naar processen die >75% van de cpu claimen.
<Pien> Als ik een filmpje kijk zit firefox boven de 75%
<lordievader> Dat is niet heel gek. Wat zijn je systeem specs?
<Pien> Pentium 4 rond de 1 gig aan ram
<trijntje> welke versie van ubuntu heb je geinstalleerd?
<lordievader> Hmm, inderdaad niet de meest krachtige machine. Welke flavour van Ubuntu draai je? De normale Ubuntu?
<Pien> De normale versie
<lordievader> Pien: Misschien moet je eens gaan kijken naar Lubuntu of Xubuntu.
<lordievader> Die twee zijn een heel stuk lichter in termen van resources.
<Pien> Zou ik met een lichtere versie wel vloeiend filmpjes kunnen kijken, of is deze hardware gewoon te oud
<Pien> ?
<lordievader> De kans is groter dat je het onder [X-L]ubuntu vloeiender kunt afspelen dan onder Ubuntu.
<trijntje> Pien: je kan zelfs de lubuntu omgeving naast ubuntu installeren, dan kan je bij het inloggen kiezen welke omgeving je wilt
<trijntje> je moet dan het pakket lubuntu-desktop of xubuntu-desktop voor xubuntu
<hoi> hoi
<hoi> hoe \
<hoi> installeer ik windows
<RoxyFlux> You don´t. :P
<hoi> naast ubuntu
<RoxyFlux> ah...
<hoi> ()
<hoi> yaaa
<hoi> ik heb per (ongeluk) de harde schijf gewist...
<RoxyFlux> Komt iemand aan voor je. ^^
<hoi> toen ubuntu dr opgezet...
<hoi> wat?
<hoi> ik heb ubuntu 12.04
<Rachelle> hoi, is er al ruimte voor windows op die schijf?
<RoxyFlux> hoi: Rachelle helpt je verder. :)
<jo_> sorry de server was ge
<jo_> chashd
<jo_> ja maar er is genoeg ruimte
<jo_> 1.5 gb ram
<jo_> ben jer er nog>
<jo_> >
<Rachelle> jo_ == hoi ?
<Rachelle> +
<jo_> ja hij chrachte
<jo_> maar hoe doe ik dat dan
<jo_> ???
<jo_> maar vertel
<Rachelle> mocht je nog een partitie vrij moeten maken (eerst backup maken voor dit!) : opstarten met een live cd en dan met een tool als gparted de schijf verkleinen
<jo_> oke
<Rachelle> stap 2 : windows cd opstarten en windows NAAST ubuntu installeren
<jo_> maar hij geeft code 5 weer (boot)
<Rachelle> start ubuntu wel op?
<jo_> ofwel boot error code 5
<jo_> ja
<Rachelle> wanneer geeft ie dat?
<Rachelle> en heb je een bios of uefi computer?
<jo_> wat bedoel je er mee
<Rachelle> is het een nieuwe computer?
<Rachelle> In ieder geval zal je nadat je windows geinstalleerd hebt weer met de live-cd moeten opstarten en grub opnieuw moeten installeren
<Rachelle> http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
#ubuntu-nl 2015-07-06
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<esther> hi, question:....
<esther> I got xubuntu on my new desktop, but i want to install windows on it.... is there a simple noob way to format my disk?
<trijntje> esther: waarschijnlijk doet windows dat zelf wel
<esther> oh wacht dit kan ook in nl :)
<trijntje> of wil je xubuntu houden?
<lordievader> esther: This is the Dutch Ubuntu support, for the English one see #ubuntu. Just let the windows installer erase all the partitions.
<esther> nee xubunta mag er van mij af.. toen ik wondows erop wilde zetten gaf de pc aan dat er geen ruimte was voor temp files, en toen werd de installatie beindingd..
<esther> heb nog nooit met linux gewerkt en snap er dus geen snars van... wil heel graag weer wndows erop, want ik kan nu niet verder met mn studie etc..
<trijntje> dit is dan meer een windows probleem, volgens mij zou je bij de installatie van windows moeten kunnen zeggen dat je partities wilt verwijderen
<esther> helaas gaat de windows installer dus niet verder dan 10 seconden...
<trijntje> maargoed, als er geen belangrijke data op xubuntu staat kan je wel vanuit ubuntu de partities kapot maken. Let wel op dat dit niet ongedaan gemaakt kan worden
<esther> heel vreemd, want er staat dus nog helemaal niks op de pc behalve ubuntu
<trijntje> als het goed is ziet windows installatie dan een lege harddisk, en kan je installeren
<esther> heb ubuntu ook op schijf staan, dus als de boel helemaal weg is en de windows schijf doet t ng niet, ddan kan ik ubuntu er nog weer opzetten
<esther> als jij me uit kan leggen wat ik doen moet dan ben ik je heel dankbaar!! Alle info op internet staat vol met termen waar ik nog nooit van gehoord he....
<trijntje> ok, om te beginnen even een terminal openen (ctrl + alt +t), en dan
<trijntje> mount
<trijntje> intypen en op enter drukken
<trijntje> zoek dan naar de regel die begint met /dev/sd, daarvan moet ik weten of er /dev/sda, /dev/sdb, etc staat
<esther> er staat ergens een dev/shm
<esther> maar er staan meerdere dev/ś in...
<trijntje> maar staat er /dev/sda, /dev/sdb/  of iets anders?
<esther> ik zie nergens dev/sd...
<trijntje> esther: kan je de volledige uitvoer op http://pastebin.com/ zetten?
<esther> ga ik proberen
<trijntje> als je op 'submit' hebt gedrukt ga je naar de pagina waar jouw info staat, die url moet je dan hier plakken zodat we het kunnen zien
<esther> ja gedaan
<esther> http://pastebin.com/Xiu4LSye
<trijntje> zo te zien staat je system op /dev/sda1 geinstalleerd.
<esther> oke.......
<trijntje> Als je het volgende commando uitvoert moet je je wachtwoord geven, je ziet dan geen sterretjes oid, maar het werkt wel gewoon
<esther> ok
<trijntje> dit commando zal een tijdje bezig zijn en dan loopt je pc vast, en moet je met de knop opnieuw opstarten. Je bent dan alle gegevens die op de pc staan kwijt
<trijntje> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M
<trijntje> ^^^Gevaarlijk commando^^^
<esther> en dan is ie leeg dus?
<trijntje> ja, als het goed is ziet windows dan een lege schijf
<esther> er staat nog helemaal niks op de pc, dus er kan niet veel verloren gaan ;)
<esther> helemaal super!!! Dankjewel @trijntje!
<trijntje> graag gedaan, ik ben benieuwd hoe lang het duurt voordat de pc vastloopt, ik heb het nooit zelf geprobeerd ;)
<esther> here goes nothing......
<lordievader> Err gaat ze dd vanuit de installtie doen of vanuit een live-cd?
<esther> trijntje: je bent geweldig!
<esther> mn pc is nu windows aan het installeren :)
<esther> dankjewel! :)
<trijntje> esther: mooi zo
<trijntje> lordievader: vanuit het draaiende systeem ;)
<lordievader> Hmm, daring.
<esther> er stond nog niks op, dus er kon ook weinig kapot ;)
<trijntje> lordievader: niet heel elegant nee, maar het werkt natuurlijk wel om de partities te wissen voordat de boel crasht
<esther> fijne dag nog en nogmaals bedankt! Was er het hele weeknd al mee bezig...
<trijntje> esther: hoe lang bleef de pc nog werken na dat commando?
<esther> zo'n 40 seconden ofzo
<trijntje> ha, dat is een stuk langer dan ik had gedacht. Fijne dag nog!
<lordievader> trijntje: dd draait gewoon vanuit ram, /dev zijn ook geen dingen die op de disk staan, gaat prima.
<esther> tnx :)
<trijntje> lordievader: klopt, maar zodra de kernel iets moet hebben gaat het goed fout toch? Of is alles wat de kernel moet hebben altijd in RAM?
<lordievader> Kernel staat in ram.
<lordievader> Wat je ook had kunnen doen is alleen de partitie tabel wissen.
<lordievader> parted /dev/sda mklabel msdos
<trijntje> was de pc dan niet vastgelopen?
<lordievader> Maakt dat uit?
<lordievader> En waarschijnlijk niet.
<lordievader> Hij heeft de filesystems nog steeds gemount, ook is de data nog beschikbaar.
<lordievader> Pas als je reboot/dingen unmount kan hij het niet meer vinden.
<trijntje> is dat zo? Kan je de mbr verwijderen als een partitie gemount is en deze dan gewoon blijven gebruiken? Dat wist ik niet
<lordievader> Nooit geprobeerd, maar ik denk het wel.
<lordievader> Zou wel lollig zijn om een keer uit te proberen in een vm.
<TheEagerPadawan> is er manier in linux op verschillende pdf bestanden te bewerken (bv pagina's verwisellen, en pdf met elkaar samen te voegen)
<trijntje> pdfshuffler kan iig samenvoegen
<TheEagerPadawan> is dat gui of command line based?
<TheEagerPadawan> bedankt precies wat ik zocht :)
<trijntje> TheEagerPadawan: graag gedaan ;)
<TheEagerPadawan> hmmm kheb soms dat ik een grijs scherm krijg als ik me ubuntu mate 15.04 voor een langere tijd gelockt laat staan
<TheEagerPadawan> zonder dat hij reageert op input (toetsaanslagen, muiskliks) voor weer actief te komen
<TheEagerPadawan> en dan een scherm niet correct opent
<TheEagerPadawan> komt ook voor
<TheEagerPadawan> hmm krijg met firefox dus niet deftig open
<crucidal> hallo, weet iemand hoe het kan dat mijn apache2 virtual host nog steeds bereikbaar is na hem te disablen met a2dissite en het reloaden van de apache service? Ik snap dat het geen ubuntu specifieke vraag is maar ik verwacht hier voldoende mensen met de juiste ervaring :-)
<TheEagerPadawan> kan je mss beter vragen in #ubuntu-server
<crucidal> thanks
#ubuntu-nl 2015-07-07
<Scot_> Hallo allemaal
<Scot_> Met dank aan een aantal mensen die mij geholpen hebben met de installatie van de 14.04
<Scot_> Het probleem was dat de iso schijf eerst moet starten. Heb in de bios de cd/dvd eerst laten starten en klaar was kees.
<Scot_> helaas ben ik nog niet uit alle problemen. bij het doen van de beroemde 10 dingen die je beslist moet doen blijkt dat de terminal  de commandoos niet herkent
<Scot_> Dag Trijntje , dacht dat je alleen kon zingen
<lordievader> Wat voor een commandos worden niet herkent?
<JanC> en wat zijn "de beroemde 10 dingen die je beslist moet doen"?
<Scot_> moet ik even opzoeken die commandos. 10 dingen zie je overal als je googled wat voor pakketten je nog nodig hebt
<JanC> en overal 10 andere?  :)
<Scot_> mogelijk
<JanC> als je 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' installeert zou je de belangrijkste dingen wel moeten hebben, denk ik
<Scot_> ok
<JanC> dat installeert codecs e.d.
<Scot_> ok als ik bvb programma wil installeren van die bekende 10, kan de terminal daar niks mee, en vraagt om de commando handmatig te schrijven in plaats van kopieren en plakken
<Scot_> ander probleem: Als ik gnome download dan draait dat goed maar op een bepaald moment word het scherm grijs en lijkt alsof alles stilstaat
<frank__> hallo hoe instaleer ik een tar bestand van popcorn time
<frank__> weet dat dit met console moet
#ubuntu-nl 2015-07-08
<mandje> mogge. update van grub in de update manager. ubuntu 12.04.  krijg opeens een grub configuring dialoog voor de neus.. install keuzes 1. /dev/sda (de hoofdschijf)  2. /dev/sda5 (root).  wat is het beste?
<mandje> kan ze ook allebei nemen lees ik in de help.
<OerHeks> Ik dacht keuze 2 ...
<mandje> gaat om welke schijf in de bios aangemerkt is als boot device lees ik in de help. mmm. das toch altijd een hele schijf? dus 1?
<OerHeks> ja
<OerHeks> in bios wel, maar ik las grub/updatemanager
<mandje> plaatje erbij?  hoe heet die plaatjes uploader ook weer?
<OerHeks> niet wikileaks .. ehm .. imgur.com
<OerHeks> in de bios idd hdd, niet partitie.
<mandje> http://imgur.com/lQTGW8j
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing zegt sda
<mandje> ja. zie je wel. ze maken me in de war met extra keuzes. zorgvuldig dat wel maar een noob als ik hep daar alleen maor last van joh.
<mandje> bedankt voor de hulp OerHeks.
<capricorn> Bij sommige sites krijg ik bij firefox een waarschuwingsdriehoek, dezelfde sites krijgen bij chromium het groene slot. Zijn deze sites bij firefox onveilig?Ik gebruik ubuntu 14.04LTS
<trijntje> capricorn: je kan op de driehoek klikken om te zien wat er mis is
<trijntje> om welke site gaat het?
<capricorn> Firefox zegt dat de versleuteling niet sterk genoeg is, chromium gaat er van uit van wel, pc banking
<trijntje> wat is de exacte site?
<OerHeks> FF 39 laat erg lang op zich wachten, dus ik vertrouw FF 38 niet.
<OerHeks> zal wel weer een stomme key van een repo zijn die ze weer vergeten, was de vorige keer ook zo
<capricorn> trijntje, ik ga eerst eens bij windows kijken of hetzelfde probleem zich stelt, bedankt voor jw antwoord.
<trijntje> capricorn: meestal is het dat niet de hele site versleuteld is. Bijvoorbeeld doordat ze plaatjes niet versleuteld laden
<capricorn> Bedankt, ik denk dat dit het probleem is, er staan op de beginpagina foto's, firefox is waarschijnlijk strenger dan chromium.
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Wobbo> Grub geeft ook problemen.
<lordievader> Wat voor een problemen?
<Wobbo> Ubuntu kwam met updates.
<Wobbo> Maar gaaf al info over dat nog niet alle nodige update beschikbaar is.
<lordievader> Ik volg je niet helemaal.
<Wobbo> Daarna, reboot, en na de BIOS blijft het stil staan.
<lordievader> Stil staan?
<Wobbo> Direct na de bios krijg ik de melding dat er problemen zijn met UEFI.
<lordievader> Bios en uefi?
<Wobbo> Mijn andere computers en deze laptop geven bij de update aan dat http://i62.tinypic.com/e8v0p1.png
<lordievader> Wobbo: Wat zegt 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' op die computers?
<Wobbo> Ik kom niet in de terminal.
<lordievader> ?
<lordievader> Je hebt wel een gui, maar je komt niet in de terminal?
<Wobbo> UEFI werkt niet, direct de hd geeft problemen met grub.
<Wobbo> Dus ik kom niet verder.
<lordievader> Wat voor een error geeft grub?
<Wobbo> error: no such device: 34274a3d-...... Entering rescue mode.... grub rescue> _
<lordievader> Hmm, klinkt als een grub config die niet goed staat.
<lordievader> Pak er een live-usb bij, start die op. Chroot in je installatie en fix grub ;)
<Wobbo> Vervelend dat dit nog steeds voorkomt  in 15.04.
<Wobbo> Maar ik heb geen idee hoe ik dit moet oplossen.
<lordievader> Was niet ergens de quote "zolang er computers zijn zullen ze crashen" of iets in die trant.
<lordievader> Wobbo: Chroot in je installatie, nadat je alles netjes hebt gemount en draait 'update-grub2'.
<Wobbo> Hoe bedoel je?
<trijntje> zie https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<lordievader> trijntje: Dat doet een grub-install? Update niet je /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<lordievader> Wobbo: Zit je in een live-usb?
<trijntje> lordievader: maar zou dat niet ook de UUID van /root goed zetten?
<lordievader> Nee, grub-install installeert grub naar je mbr/bios-partitie.
<Wobbo> Nee, ik moet eerst een live-usb downloaden en op een USB zetten.
<Wobbo> Ok, ik heb een usb ubuntu draaien.
<lordievader> Wobbo: Weet je hoe je chroot?
<Wobbo> Neee
<lordievader> Wat is de output van 'sudo parted /dev/sda print' ik ga er even vannuit dat je installatie op sda staat.
<Wobbo> ok
<Wobbo> Er zijn 3 numbers, fat32 EFI, EXT4 en linux-swap
<Wobbo> Ik gebruik wel 3 HD...
<lordievader> Wobbo: Kun je de output niet via http://paste.ubuntu.com delen?
<Wobbo> sda is de juiste.
<Wobbo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11841248/
<lordievader> Wobbo: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/ && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi
<lordievader> Is dat gelukt?
<Wobbo> even dubbel checken, over typen is niet mijn kunst.
<Wobbo> haha
<Wobbo> ok
<Wobbo2> mount: special device /dev/sda1/ does not exist (a path prefix is not a directory)
<lordievader> Haal die laatste / eens weg sda1 i.p.v. sda1/
<Wobbo2> mount: /dev/sda2 is already mounted or /mnt busy
<Wobbo2>        /dev/sda2 is already mounted on /mnt
<lordievader> Wobbo2: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi
<Wobbo> Oh,
<Wobbo> sda2/ heb ik ook met /
<Wobbo> oh nee niet
<Wobbo2> Ok, bij je laatste command heb ik geen melding gekregen.
<Wobbo> Dat is wel positief neem ik aan .
<lordievader> Jup/
<lordievader> Wobbo2: sudo mount -t proc proc /mnt/proc&&sudo mount --rbind /dev /mnt/dev&&sudo mount --rbind /sys /mnt/sys
<Wobbo> ok
<lordievader> Wobbo: Ok, sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<Wobbo2> ok, nu zit ik in root@ubuntu:/#
<lordievader> Wobbo2: grub2-install /dev/sda
<Wobbo2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11841382/
<lordievader> Wobbo2: Bestaat grub-install?
<Wobbo> Dan zal ik het installeren.
<Wobbo> Ik begrijp het niet.
<lordievader> ?
<Wobbo2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11841418/
<lordievader> Ja dat moet: 'grub-install /dev/sda' zijn.
<Wobbo2> Okido
<Wobbo2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11841426/
<lordievader> Oke, grub-update2, o.i.d
<Wobbo2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11841447/
<lordievader> Ah, update-grub2, dat was em.
<Wobbo2> haha
<Wobbo2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11841470/
<lordievader> Dat ziet er goed uit.
<lordievader> Nu het moment van de waarheid, rebooten ;)
<Wobbo> Ik ben bang dat ik geen goed nieuws heb.
<Wobbo> ik heb nog steeds het zelfde probleem.
<lordievader> Pff, op beide gebieden?
<Wobbo> Ja, UEFI geeft melding, en als ik direct de HD start krijg ik weer grub probleem.
<lordievader> Welke meldingen krijg je?
<Wobbo> De zelfde grub: error: no such device: .... Entering rescue mode...
<lordievader> En de uefi melding?
<Wobbo> EnThe system found unauthorized changes on the firmware, operating system or UEFI drivers.
<Wobbo> Press N to run the next boot device, or enter directly to BIOS Setup if there are no other boot devices installed.
<Wobbo> Go to BIOS Setup > Apvanced > Boot and change the current boot device into other secured boot devices.
<Wobbo> Als ik N neem, dan krijg ik de grub error.
<Wobbo> Moet ik boot-repair proberen?
<lordievader> Staat secure boot aan?
<Wobbo> secure boot?
<lordievader> http://docs.fedoraproject.org/en-US/Fedora/18/html/UEFI_Secure_Boot_Guide/chap-UEFI_Secure_Boot_Guide-What_is_Secure_Boot.html
<Wobbo> Ik moet eerst zorgen dat grub werkt
<lordievader> Zou je je /boot/grub/grub.cfg en de output van 'sudo blkid' willen pastebinnen?
<Wobbo> Is het goed als ik morgen verder ga?
<Wobbo> Ik wil je heel erg bedanken van je tijd.
<lordievader> Prima.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-07-09
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Wobbo2> Goede morgen.
<Wobbo2> Ik ga nu verder met het probleem van gisteren.
<Wobbo2> Het probleem van gisteren is dat er problemen kwamen met de grub en uefi.
<lordievader> 08-16:53 < lordievader> Zou je je /boot/grub/grub.cfg en de output van 'sudo blkid' willen pastebinnen?
<Wobbo2> Ik moet morgen een app project af krijgen. Maandag krijgt mijn client de beta. De client is zeer afhankelijk van dit product is de enige manier waardoor de beperkingen hem helpt met communiceren met de mensen om zich heen .
<Wobbo2> Hallo lerdievader.
<Wobbo2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11847258/
<Wobbo2> /boot/grub/* heeft geen grub.cfg
<lordievader> Dat lijkt me sterk.
<lordievader> Wat staat er wel in die dir?
<Wobbo> Mijn laptop heeft er 3: grub.cfg, grub/grubenv en unicode.pf2 maar mijn pc geen grub.cfg maar een gfxblacklist.txt
<lordievader> Zou je de output van 'ls -l /boot/grub' willen geven?
<Wobbo2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11847295/
<lordievader> Hmm, wacht. Waar komt deze data vandaan?
<lordievader> Wat draai je nu?
<Wobbo> PC tmv ubuntu usb
<lordievader> Ah, dus je kijkt in de /boot van de live-sessie?
<Wobbo2> De ubuntu installatie in een USB
<lordievader> He? Hij stond toch op sda1?
<Wobbo2> De ubuntu die niet meer start staat op sda1. Maar om de terminal te gebruiken start ik met de ubuntu installatuie.
<lordievader> Juist, kun je de /boot van je installatie pakken in plaats van die van de live-usb?
<lordievader> De /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Wobbo2> Ahja... in real live ben ik niet blond hoor... Ik heb donker blond haar! haha
<Wobbo2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11847355/
<lordievader> Er lijkt daar niks mis mee te zijn. Welke error kreeg je ook alweer?
<TheEagerPadawan> was is het verschil tussen mate-terminal, xterm, uxterm, roxterm etc etc
<lordievader> Het zijn andere terminal emulators. Waarschijnlijk sharen ze veel code. xterm en uxterm sharen in iedergeval veel, uxtem is xterm + unicode.
<Wobbo> The system found unauthorized changes on the firmware, operating system or UEFI drivers.
<Wobbo>  Press N to run the next boot device, or enter directly to BIOS Setup if there are no other boot devices installed.
<lordievader> Dat is uefi? Staat secure boot aan?
<Wobbo> Dat is een probleem en grub werkt niet.
<lordievader> Grub werkt niet? Hoe?
<TheEagerPadawan> welke av zouden jullie aanraden?
<Wobbo> Grub: error: no such device: 34274a3d-...... Entering rescue mode.... grub rescue> _
<lordievader> TheEagerPadawan: Av?
<lordievader> Wobbo: 3427...? dat komt nergens in de config voor. Anyhow, staat secure boot aan?
<Wobbo> Ja, dat was een zeer lang cijfer.
<TheEagerPadawan> lordievader: av = antivirus
<lordievader> TheEagerPadawan: In Linux?
<TheEagerPadawan> lordievader: mmmm, yes ;)
<lordievader> Wobbo: Dus, secure boot?
<Wobbo> Waar heb jee een av nodig?
<TheEagerPadawan> wobbo: it sec reasons
<lordievader> TheEagerPadawan: Die is niet nodig.
<TheEagerPadawan> ondertussen in japan (beetje offtopic): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8-vje-bq9c
<lordievader> TheEagerPadawan: Die heb je net al in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic gepost, waarom hier nog een keer?
<TheEagerPadawan> lordievader: epicness :)
<lordievader> Dit is Ubuntu support...
<lordievader> Wobbo: Staat secure boot nou aan of niet?
<Wobbo> check
<lordievader> Is dat een ja of een nee?
<TheEagerPadawan> wss een ja
<Wobbo> Ok in mijn bios zijn er heel beel Boot instelling opties.
<Wobbo> Ik heb gisteren de fast boot uit gezet.
<Wobbo> Erg vervelend, ik zie nu onder dde optie exrta, de optie secure boot.
<Wobbo> Het stond aan, twee opties, Windows UEFI of Other OS.
<lordievader> Zet die uit.
<Wobbo> Daarnaast kan ik key management instelling.
<Wobbo> Ok
<Wobbo> Dus, Other OS.
<lordievader> Als je hem niet uit kunt zetten, ja.
<Wobbo> Ok, nu is de melding weg.
<Wobbo> Maar.
<Wobbo> ...
<Wobbo> Even kijken ik krijg nog wel de grub error.
<Wobbo> Ik ga nu langzaam alle andere start met andere HD's
<lordievader> Maar werkt je uefi boot?
<Wobbo> Ja
<lordievader> Dan heb je grub niet nodig.
<Wobbo> Ik ben bang dat jij een kerel bent.
<Wobbo> Anders had ik je een zoen gegeven.
<lordievader> Hehe...
<Wobbo> Tis maar goed, anders word me vriendin boos.
<Wobbo> Maar een man hug dan!
<Wobbo> Nu als een gek aan het werk, vanavond de tijd van gisteren en vanmorgen in halen...
<Wobbo> Thanks!
<lordievader> Wobbo: Success.
<Wobbo> :D
<TheEagerPadawan> skype voor linux -> ge kunt de elft van de tijd gewoon weg niet inloggen tssk
<lordievader> De Linux client van Skype is ook gewoon prut.
<lordievader> Helemaal als je Plasma5 draait.
<TheEagerPadawan> fan van KDE?
<lordievader> Ja.
<TheEagerPadawan> meer MATE en XDE hier
<TheEagerPadawan> need the ram for vm's ;)
<lordievader> Daar heb je een server voor.
<TheEagerPadawan> dan zou ik al een aparte server moeten zetten/huren voor enkel en alleen vm :p
<TheEagerPadawan> nah en mata is goed genoeg :)
<TheEagerPadawan> mate*
<lordievader> Ja, een virtual host ;)
#ubuntu-nl 2015-07-10
<TheEagerPadawan> hoi ik heb enkel bestanden dat ik zou willen moven van uit een map naar me /usr/local folder
<TheEagerPadawan> erm kopieeren *
<TheEagerPadawan> echter als ik cp -r local /usr/local probeer te doen krijk ik cannot create directy /usr/local/local
<TheEagerPadawan> denk dat ik dan best cp -r local /usr zou doen?
<TheEagerPadawan> just a sanity check :)
<TheEagerPadawan> klasiekere ge kan ne file nadat je heb uitgepakt echter heb je een usr/lib etc folder
<TheEagerPadawan> tot dat je door hebt dat je die in die map moet kopieeren (epic facepalm)
<TheEagerPadawan> het ziet er naar uit dat ik een plug-in miss in clementine voor .wma files
<TheEagerPadawan> iemand een idee waar ik die kan vinden?
<TheEagerPadawan> solved -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/456072/clementine-wont-play-wma-with-your-gstreamer-installation-is-missing-a-plugi
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<TheEagerPadawan> skype op linux ... zucht ... diepe zucht
<mandje1> is er nog een reden om geen btrFS te kiezen bij een verse install?
<OerHeks> btrfs is not niet stabiel genoeg?
<OerHeks> beter LVM kiezen dan, denk ik
<lordievader> ^ dat. Ik zou voor LVM gaan, Btfs doet te veel blocklevel dingen naar mijn idee.
<lord4163> LVM != een bestandsysteem
#ubuntu-nl 2015-07-11
<TheEagerPadawan> weet er iemand toevallig een goed browserspel (lieft RPG)
<TheEagerPadawan> liefst*
<lordievader> Is dat niet meer iets voor #ubuntu-offtopic?
<TheEagerPadawan> oeps, my bad
#ubuntu-nl 2015-07-12
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<OerHeks> Ja.
<OerHeks> stijndg stop daar nu eens mee (rijmt ook nog
<lordievader> OerHeks: Tijd voor een smartfilter?
<OerHeks> Hoe bedoel je, smartfilter?
<OerHeks> de pauzes ertussen zijn erg lang
<lordievader> Die laat alleen joins/quits zien van actieve mensen.
<OerHeks> oh zo.
<lotuspsychje> !ping | stijndg
<lotuspsychje> pong
#ubuntu-nl 2016-07-11
<michel_> k installeerde ubuntu 16 gisteren , en ik kan ubuntu niet afsluiten ! niet via gui , en ook niet in de terminal als ik sudo shutdown -h now doe !! het scherm blijft hangen waarbij 3 van de vijf stipjes op rood staan.
<michel_> het probleem googlen levert niet echt iets op
<michel_> als ik er lubuntu 12.04 heb opstaan , of kali rolling edition , of redhat , of ubuntu 14.04 , heb ik geen problemen om af te sluiten , enkel maar sedert gisteren toen ik de ubuntu 16 installeerde.
<piet> hallo
<piet> english or dutch?
<michel_> hoi iedereen , hopelijk ben ik nu op het juiste kanaal. kan ik hier een vraag stellen
<michel_> hoi piet
<piet> hi michel
<piet> ik heb een klein probleempje
<piet> bij het opstarten krijg ik c prompt met GNU GRUB
<michel_> ik eigenlijk ook vrij nieuw in linux , kzal effe helpen opzoeken
<piet> hoe kan ik dat omzijlen of hoe krijg ik een normale boot procedure
<piet> ik heb een dual systeem met win10
<michel_> geraak je voorbij je grub bootloader of blijf je hangen
<piet> blijft hangen
<michel_> ow ok , ubuntu 14.04 ? piet?
<piet> 14.04 yep
<piet> die zit er al een jaar op
<michel_> heb ik ook gehad , de grub 2 herkent windows 10 niet , en leest hem als een vista. we moeten dus aan grub zien te vertellen dat het windows 10 is
<michel_> effe denken is een tijdje geleden
<piet> maar vreemd want pc is gekocht met win10 erop en daarna ubuntu geinstalleerd 1 jaar geleden en probleem trad pas vrijdag op
<piet> iemand anders dit zelfde probleem ondervonden
<michel_> ja hoor er is nog niet echt een mooie oplossing voor
<OerHeks> update issue waarschijnlijk, boot opnieuw, houd shift vast, dan verschijnt Grub2 menu
<michel_> sudo update-grub dacht ik , had mij geholpen
<OerHeks> kies dan recovery, drop naar root shell, en inloggen: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<OerHeks> en daarna voor de zekerheid updaten en dan moet het goed zijn
<piet> dus bij opstarten shift vasthouden
<piet> grub2 menu verschijnt
<OerHeks> jups
<michel_> ik heb zelf ook een vraagje , ik kan niet meer afsluiten ! als ik sudo shutdown -h now doe , lijkt de shutdown te initialiseren maar blijft dan hangen op het eindscherm! afsluiten via GUI lukt ook niet? iemand een suggestie?
<piet> dan sudo dpkg --configure -a typen
<michel_> in 14.04 had ik dat probleem niet , gisteren installeerde ik ubuntu 16 en kan niet afsluiten !!
<OerHeks> nee, kies 'recovery', dan kies je 'drop naar root' dacht ik, inloggen, dan kan je reconfigure uitvoeren
<piet> ja sorry oerheks, die stap was ik vergeten
<OerHeks> :-)
<lordievader> michel_: Wat krijg je als je 'sudo poweroff' gebruikt i.p.v. 'shutdown'?
<piet> updaten is dat ook een optie uit t menu?
<michel_> shutdown -r ( rebooten echter lukt wel , volledig afsluiten niet
<michel_> effe poweroff proberen
<OerHeks> piet nee, dat moet je zelf tiepen, je hebt dan nog geen gui, alleen TTY
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<piet> oerheks je bent een ster !! :-)
<piet> ben straks terug als t niet heeft gewerkt...
<OerHeks> succes!
<michel_> hoi ben terug , sudo poweroff werkt ook niet , blijft hangen
<piet> ben ik weer Michel / Oerheks
<michel_> hoi piet wb
<michel_> kwas ook eventjes
<michel_> weg
<michel_> je probleem opgelost?
<piet> shift bij opstarten leverde niets op - krijg alleen >grub te zien met de text minimal Bash-Like line editing blah blah blah
<michel_> geen idee wat dat betekent , ben zelf een newbie , kzal eventjes helpen googlen
<piet> heb bij opstarten shift ingedrukt maar bleef ">grub" en als ik tab drukte kreeg ik wel een waslijst van commandos maar kreeg geen grub2 menu
<michel_> ja ik lees net iets over een bash-like error in ubuntu
<michel_> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install boot-repair
<piet> maar michel van de grub prompt word de sudo command niet herkend
<michel_> oeps
<piet> moet er iets voor de sudo command zoals  '  of " ?
<piet> Forceer shutdown Ubuntu. Het is vaak niet nodig zijn als u veilig kunt herstarten met behulp van Alt + SysRq  R - E - I - S - U - B . ( Alt + PrntScr als je geen SysRq sleutel, ze zijn hetzelfde).
<michel_> eerst een boot repair doen via usb stick lees https://itsfoss.com/fix-minimal-bash-line-editing-supported-grub-error-linux/
<piet> dit staat er als oplossing?  maar heb ik geprobeerd en  herkent de herstart  command niet
<michel_> @piet ik kan geen shutdown forceren , het enige wat lukt is rebooten shutdown -r dus
<michel_> nee klopt je moet eerst je een toolje "boot repair" gebruiken , booten via dat tooltje dus
<piet> je bedoeld via usb?  wat voor tooltje
<michel_> ja via usb , het tooltje heet gewoon boot repair
<michel_> sorry Boot Repair
<michel_> ik weet niet of je ubuntu op een stick hebt staan?
<michel_> anders die eventjes live runnen
<michel_> en het tooltje op de  resterende ruimte van je stick zetten :)
<piet> hoe run ik het via usb als ik opstart?
<michel_> in je bios , je bootmenu veranderen
<michel_> dus je kiest in je bios om te booten vanaf je stick
<piet> oke nog eens hoe kom ik in de bios
<michel_> meestal door F2 of door DEL in te drukken tijdens het opstarten ! hangt een beetje af van het merk
<piet> oke gat het proberen
<michel_> ok ik ga intussen iets eten ; seeya
<piet> smakelijk
<piet> help iemand
<piet> heb zojuist bootrepair uitgevoerd om van >grub  message af te komen... en update uitgevoerd
<piet> wat nu?
<piet> hoe kom ik van het paars opstart scherm af?
<michel_> goeie avond iedereen. iemand ervaring met afsluitproblemen in ubuntu?
<michel_> ik deed gisteren een fresh install van ubuntu 16. en ik kan onmogelijk afsluiten ! sudo shutdown -h now lukt niet, sudo poweroff lukt niet , afsluiten via Gui lukt ook niet! ik kan enkel rebooten! iemand suggesties?
<michel_> in 14.04 lts had ik dit probleem niet
<michel_> goeie avond iedereen. kan ik hier terecht ivm een afsluit probleem in ubuntu 16.04 ?
<SCHAAP137> dat denk ik wel, michel_
<SCHAAP137> je zegt dat afsluiten niet lukt; wat gebeurt er wel? omschrijf het
<SCHAAP137> blijft 'ie hangen op een bepaald punt?
<SCHAAP137> of gebeurt er niks?
<michel_> dank u schaap137 , het is namelijk zo dat ik enkel kan rebooten ik blijf in het splash screen hangen ! afsluiten via Gui lukt niet en afsluiten via de terminal lukt ook niet ...maw sudo shutdown -h now , alsook sudo poweroff lukt niet
<michel_> sudo shutdown -r now ( rebooten dus ) lukt wel
<SCHAAP137> bij mij blijft 'ie soms hangen op 'Stopping Raise Network Interfaces...', als ik direct Shutdown doe; als ik eerst uitlog en vanaf lightdm-greeter-gtk een Shutdown doe, lukt het wel; ben er nog niet helemaal achter wat het is
<SCHAAP137> hmm, je kunt xdiagnose installeren, daarin "Display Boot Messages" aanvinken
<SCHAAP137> dan zie je geen splash screen meer, maar de hele opstart en afsluitprocedure met berichten
<michel_> ik ben pas een weekje of drie actief in linux ! kan al aardig met de terminal overweg , maar vele begrippen begrijp iknog niet ! ik tracht ze te googlen :) . ok een apt)get xdiagnose dus.... ?
<SCHAAP137> op die manier weet ik iig waar 'ie bij mij blijft hangen... maar veel meer dan dat weet ik ook nog niet
<SCHAAP137> ja, sudo apt install xdiagnose
<SCHAAP137> en dan vanuit je desktop-omgeving Alt-F2
<SCHAAP137> daar typen: gksu xdiagnose
<SCHAAP137> wachtwoord, Enter (dan start je xdiagnose als root user)
<SCHAAP137> vanaf 16.04 hoef je voor sommige commando's van apt-get, niet meer per se apt-get te gebruiken; kun je gewoon apt voor gebruiken nu
<SCHAAP137> maar niet voor alles; autoremove bijv, moet je nog wel via apt-get doen
<SCHAAP137> maar install/remove kan sws met apt
<michel_> ok ik ga effe proberen. al had ik liever terug ubuntu 14.04 erop staan zodat ik verder kan met the terminal course. maar 14.04 lijkt niet meer downen.
<SCHAAP137> dat 'sudo apt install xdiagnose' doe je in een terminal
<michel_> hey tof dat apt nu ook werkt zonder -get ! dat wist ik niet
<SCHAAP137> ja, hij laat dan ook mooie kleurtjes en een balkje zien enzo
<SCHAAP137> doet apt-get zelf niet
<michel_> nice
<michel_> bestaat er geen manier om te booten zonder dat Gui opstart? zo zou ik tijdens het afsluiten kunnen zien welke jobs er nog eventueel runnen , huh denk ik althans...?
<michel_> het opstarten zelf gaat ook best traag hoor
<michel_> ow ik snap het , via die xdiagnose kom ik in een terminal
<SCHAAP137> nee, xdiagnose, dat vinkje van "Disable boot messages", schakelt gewoon het splash screen uit
<SCHAAP137> zo zie je tijdens het opstarten + afsluiten, wat er gebeurt
<SCHAAP137> welk onderdeel wanneer wordt gestart, etc; alle berichten van systemd
<SCHAAP137> op die manier weet je wat 'ie doet, op het moment dat 'ie blijft hangen
<SCHAAP137> of iig, wat 'ie zegt te doen
<SCHAAP137> je kunt er niet extra mee interacten
<SCHAAP137> *"Display Boot Messages"
<michel_> ow ok thanks . misschien toch nog een kleine beetje feedback nl : waarom krijgen ik tijdens het booten kort de melding te zien waar sda2 in voorkomt? zou toch sda1 moeten zijn niet? ik heb maar 1hdd
<SCHAAP137> die a, die wijst jouw device aan
<SCHAAP137> dat getal erachter, is een slice/partitie
<michel_> 1 heb maar 1 groten partitie hoor
<SCHAAP137> doe eens in een terminal: lsblk
<michel_> 1 partitie van 2T
<michel_> effe kijken
<SCHAAP137> misschien is het je SWAP partitie
<SCHAAP137> bij een tweede disk, zou het sdb1/sdb2 etc zijn
<SCHAAP137> maar die a en b kunnen ook nog wisselen he; kheb een externe USB3 schijf die steeds sda wordt als 'ie is aangesloten als ik de PC aanzet
<SCHAAP137> kdenk omdat het serienummer het kortste is van al mn storage devices
<SCHAAP137> SWAP partitie is wat op Windows het Virtueel geheugen / pagefile is
<michel_> ok sda1 lijkt mijn part /boot/efi "partitie te zijn 512 meg , sda2 is mijn hdd en sda3 is swap en sdh1 is usbstickte zijn.
<SCHAAP137> een uitbreiding van je RAM, als die volledig vol zit; dan gebruikt 'ie ruimte op je opslag
<SCHAAP137> = swap / virtual memory
<SCHAAP137> ah, efi partitie, idd dat kan ook nog
<SCHAAP137> kdraai het nog in non-efi, legacy BIOS modus
<michel_> ja ik begrijp wat swap is schaap , gelukkig weet ik nog iets haha .... ja ik vermoed dat die efi er voor iets tussen zit ! efi wordt op sdh gezocht ( stick dus ) , maar de efi partitie lijkt sda1 te zijn... raar toch?
<SCHAAP137> mja, kheb zelf nauwelijks ervaring met UEFI en hoe de partities dan werken, met GPT ipv MBR
<SCHAAP137> maar dat klopt idd, is een instelling in je BIOS
<michel_> na de install vergeten de stick uit te trekken vermoed ik , waardoor ie wellicht op sdh op zoek gaat naar sda1
<SCHAAP137> in je dmesg zou je het moeten kunnen zien
<SCHAAP137> doe in een terminal: dmesg | grep sda
<michel_> effe kijken
<SCHAAP137> filtert 'ie je dmesg output op regels waar sda in voorkomt
<SCHAAP137> of: dmesg | less
<SCHAAP137> kun je erdoorheen scrollen, of spatie drukken voor de volgende pagina
<SCHAAP137> dat is het logboek vd kernel messages, soort verslag vh opstarten/afsluiten
<SCHAAP137> (dmesg)
<michel_> cool dat ken ik nog niet , maar ik zie inderdaad dat via grep sda3 de swap is , maar ik zie er tevens dat sda maar 1.33T is ipv 2T , de som van de sda's lijkt geen 2T te zijn
<michel_> komt niet overeen met wat ik in gparted te zien krijg
<SCHAAP137> in lsblk zie je die groottes
<SCHAAP137> m'n 3TB disk wordt als 2.7TB gezien iig
<SCHAAP137> kzou verwachten dat jouw 2TB disk dan 1.8 is
<michel_> via lsblk krijg ik een 1.9T te zien als ik alle sda's optel ! maar in dmsg krijg ik als som slechts 1.33 te zien
<michel_> ergens een probleem in de partitie tabel dan?
<SCHAAP137> lijkt me niet, die 1.33T is wrsch zonder je efi partitie en SWAP
<SCHAAP137> 1.33 is wel minder dan ik zou verwachten, dat wel
<michel_> efi is maar 512 meg
<michel_> swap is 8 gig
<SCHAAP137> gebruik je LVM ?
<michel_> ik weet nog niet wat lvm is , sorry
<SCHAAP137> LVM is een soort volumemanagement
<michel_> locical volume managment
<SCHAAP137> in lsblk zou je iig moeten zien waar het uit opgebouwd is
<michel_> nee nog nooit gebruikt die lvm
<SCHAAP137> heb het hier wel, /home op een aparte disk in een LVM, SWAP en / op een andere disk in een aparte LVM, op diezelfde disk /boot buiten de LVM
<SCHAAP137> maar wil ik ook anders gaan doen, maar weet nog niet helemaal hoe
<michel_> tja een hele nieuwe wereld die linux wereld :) maar wel boeiend. en toch wel tijdrovend hah... zou er een commando bestaan om mijn GUI te killen zodat ik enkel nog een main bash heb? als ik dan shutdown doe moet ik toch ook errors te zien krijgen?
<SCHAAP137> je kunt droppen naar een andere tty, en ook weer terugdroppen naar X11
<SCHAAP137> doe eens Ctrl-Alt-F1 (teruggaan naar X is Ctrl-Alt-F7)
<michel_> splash maakt deel uit van GUI toch ? of niet ? x server stoppen
<SCHAAP137> krijg je aparte tty, waar je dingen kunt doen
<michel_> coooooooooooool
<michel_> effe kijken en een shutdown proberen , tot straks
<SCHAAP137> F1 t/m F6 kun je op die manier gebruiken
<SCHAAP137> cool, laters
<michel_> huh , login werkt niet in die tty
<SCHAAP137> zou moeten werken, met de juiste gegevens
<SCHAAP137> werkt hier gewoon
<michel_> effe controleren
<michel_> nope in tty ken ie mijn login niet
<michel_> misschien andere toetsenbord indeling in die tty
<SCHAAP137> hmm, dat lijkt me aannemelijk dan, als je het werkelijk correct invoert
<SCHAAP137> of je geeft je username verkeerd in?
<michel_> nee hoor username is 100% juist ! de tty verteld me dat de login niet bestaat
<SCHAAP137> in X11, in een terminal, als je typt: who
<SCHAAP137> gebruik je die username?
<michel_> zal toetsenbord indeling zijn , effe controleren
<michel_> ja de username klopt echt hoor
<michel_> ik heb maar 1user name , die ik tijdens de install opgaf
<SCHAAP137> test de invoer vh wachtwoord in het username veld, daar echo'd het
<SCHAAP137> weet je gelijk of er een tb-indeling mismatch is
<SCHAAP137> bij UK indeling, heb je " bij Shift 2, bijv
<SCHAAP137> ipv @
<michel_> anders doe ik vlug eens een adduser
<SCHAAP137> dat kan ook, maar dan heb je meer om op te ruimen
<SCHAAP137> bovenstaande is een snellere test, visueel zie je direct of je ww klopt
<SCHAAP137> username doet wel echo'en, password entry niet, @ login
<michel_> ik maakte net in de terminal een nieuwe user aan via sudo adduser , ik moest dan toch ook mijn paswoord ingeven en dat werkte hier in de terminal hoor
<michel_> YES met de nieuwe user werkt het in tty1
<SCHAAP137> hehe, dan moet er toch iets zijn met de invoer van je ww, bij je normale user :P
<michel_> gewoon een user mom aangemaakt met wachtwoord mom en die werkt wel
<SCHAAP137> gebruik je US internationaal als indeling, met accenten etc? ik wel iig
<SCHAAP137> é en à, met dead keys
<michel_> nee hoor schaap want bij het aanmaken van de nieuwe user moest ik ook mijn sudo wachtwoord ingeven !! toch? en ik slaagde om de user aan te maken dus
<SCHAAP137> ja, maar dit deed je vanuit X11 toch?:
<michel_> yep é en à
<SCHAAP137> met mom/mom, merk je ook niet een eventueel verschil in tb-indeling
<SCHAAP137> dus het is een vrij simpele, onveilige workaround, voor iets wat je ermee niet oplost ;P
<michel_> de user maakte ik aan vanuit de terminal in x11 ja
<SCHAAP137> in X11 werkt je indeling goed, dat is al de uitgangssituatie :P
<michel_> en in tty kan ik met de nieuwe user inloggen , maar niet met de originele
<SCHAAP137> de vraag was, waarom het niet lukte om in te loggen @ die tty
<SCHAAP137> dus het is logisch dat je een mom/mom user kunt aanmaken, en daarmee inloggen @ tty, omdat die indelingen niet zodanig verschillen dat 'mom' een verschil zou opleveren
<SCHAAP137> qua invoer
<michel_> klopt ja
<michel_> als ik in tty een su user uitvoer lukt die niet
<michel_> ie kent in tty mijn oorspronkelijke login niet die ik maakte tijdens install
<SCHAAP137> root account staat standaard uitgeschakeld @ ubuntu, als veiligheidsmechanisme, en sudo werkt wel
<SCHAAP137> test nou gewoon je wachtwoord (van je normale user), invoeren als username in die tty :P
<SCHAAP137> dan zie je direct in de output of het klopt toch
<SCHAAP137> qua schrijfwijze
<SCHAAP137> en daarmee zal je weten of die toetsenbordindeling anders in, dan in X11
<SCHAAP137> *anders is
<michel_> heb ik gedaan , en dat werkt niet
<michel_> heb hem geprobeert in azerty en ook in qwerty in tty
<michel_> bij het wachtwoord zie je toch geen output??
<SCHAAP137> ja, daarom zeg ik ook, voer je wachtwoord in wanneer de username gevraagd wordt :D
<SCHAAP137> want daar echo't 'ie het wel :D
<SCHAAP137> dan schrijf je het uit, daarmee zie je of het correct is
<michel_> ja mijn username is correct hoor , maar krijg een authentificatie fout
<SCHAAP137> dude,
<SCHAAP137> het wachtwoord, opgeven als username
<SCHAAP137> want daar zie je wel output
<SCHAAP137> en dus zie je of het correct ingevoerd wordt
<SCHAAP137> als je het snapt, dan denk je: aaaahhh
<michel_> ow tuurlijk ! stom van me ! bedankt voor je geduld met me :)
<SCHAAP137> >> het wachtwoord, invoeren als de username <<
<SCHAAP137> :D
<michel_> yep wachtwoord klopt hoor die bij de login hoort
<SCHAAP137> in theorie, naja, in de praktijk, zou een login dan ook succesvol moeten zijn
<SCHAAP137> de enige manier hoe het te verklaren is, de enige zinnige manier, is dat het verkeerd wordt ingevoerd
<SCHAAP137> of er is echt iets heel merkwaardigs aan de hand, maar dan denk je aan het falen van disks, het niet kunnen lezen van /etc/passwd door het systeem, oid
<SCHAAP137> maar dat is onwaarschijnlijk, omdat je nu immers ook netjes ingelogd bent
<michel_> gevonden ! het nummer 1 op de numpad leek te blijven hangen !!! pfff van pecht gesproken
<SCHAAP137> haha, de numpad, numlock :D
<SCHAAP137> godverdomme :D
<SCHAAP137> die is ook nasty/sneaky idd zeg, poeheej
<michel_> nu effe shutdown proberen
<michel_> ik zit dus nu als mainusers in tty :)
<SCHAAP137> ah, kijk, beter, zoals het hoort
<SCHAAP137> een shutdown zal dan alsnog ook X11 afsluiten, wrsch krijg je dan alsnog wel je splash te zien
<SCHAAP137> als je dat ding niet aangevinkt hebt @ xdiagnose iig; of pas bij volgende sessie, weet ik ff niet zeker
<SCHAAP137> de weinige momenten dat een quit een goed teken is
<SCHAAP137> ;þ
<michel_> ben terug ! vanuit tty een shutdown gedaan en bleef ook in het splashscreen hangen
<michel_> effe die xdiagnose proberen
<SCHAAP137> allrighty, iets blijft hangen dus
<SCHAAP137> wat je ook nog kunt testen, is helemaal overal uitloggen, en vanaf het loginscherm een shutdown geven
<michel_> goed idee !!! effe kijken
<SCHAAP137> vanaf lightdm-greeter-gtk, zegmaar
<SCHAAP137> X11 sessie én alle tty sessies uitloggen eerst
<michel_> effe kijken
<SCHAAP137> kheb zelf dat probleem, iets uit mn user sessie dat blijft hangen
<SCHAAP137> moet altijd eerst uitloggen, dan shutdownen
<SCHAAP137> echt geen idee wat
<SCHAAP137> JanC, hoe zou ik zoiets het beste kunnen onderzoeken?
<JanC> ik zou verwachten dat systemd sowieso na een time-out dan alles zou afsluiten?
<JanC> welke processen er draaien kan je met top of htop of zo zien?
<michel_> terug ! probleem blijft ! blijf in splash hangen hoor ! damned
<michel_> effe verder zoeken
<JanC> als die hangt, kan je dan inloggen via console?
<SCHAAP137> hmm, niet geprobeerd; in mijn geval gaat 'ie alsnog wel uit na een timeout
<SCHAAP137> na 2 minuten oid
<SCHAAP137> shutdown vanaf inlogscherm is wel semi-direct
<michel_> effe iets aan het proberen in grub
<michel_> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<michel_> inloggen is geen probleem ! ik kan niet afsluiten ! enkel maar rebooten
<JanC> als die na 2 min afsluit is het idd. iets wat niet correct afsluit
<JanC> s/iets/een proces/
<JanC> michel_: als je herstarten kiest, herstart die dan meteen, of duurt het lang?
<michel__> terug :) is gelukt hoor
<michel__> had met grub te maken
<JanC> wat?
<michel__> wel ik kon niet afsluiten en moest blijkbaar iets in grub veranderen , nu sluit ie wel af
<michel__> kzal het effe delen
<JanC> als je herstarten kiest, herstart die dan meteen, of duurt het lang?
<michel__> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" veranderd naar GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" acpi=force apm=power_off
<michel__> dan
<SCHAAP137> kga ns testen wat er bij mij blijft hangen
<JanC> klinkt als een firmware (BIOS/UEFI) bug
<SCHAAP137> brb
<michel__> dan  apm-poweroff=1
<michel__> en dan update grub
<JanC> michel__: ik veronderstel dat dit een UEFI-machine is; boot je direct vanuit UEFI of gebruik je BIOS-emulatie?
<michel__> ik weet niet of dat iets met firmware te maken heeft hoor ! ik ben echt nieuw in linux , heb het gegoogled
<JanC> het is heel zeker een firmware-issue als dat helpt
<michel__> ben sedert gisteren op 16.04 , voordien op 14.4 en had onmiddelijk het afsluitprobleem
<michel__> ik boot vanuit bios
<michel__> maar in mijn bios staat wel efiubuntu als first opstart device
<michel__> ik vermoed dat dat de usb stick is die ik als ubuntu gelabeld heb
<michel__> maar dat is niet van toepassing want als die stick er niet inzit boot ik toch gewoon vanmijn  sda2
<michel__> ?
<michel__> ik ben hier via mijn ubuntu op mijn hdd , niet via mijn live stick
<JanC> is dat een dual-boot met Windows?
<michel__> aahhh... ik ben wellicht uitleg aan het vertellen die geen steek houd ? in ieder geval staat er in mijn bios als eerste boot device efiubuntu
<JanC> wat jij de "BIOS" noemt is waarschijnlijk het configuratiescherm of bootmenu van de UEFI firmware  :)
<michel__> ik begrijp dus zelf niet zo goed wat ik gedaan heb maar ik paste toe wat ik op onderstaandelink las.
<michel__> http://askubuntu.com/questions/508029/ubuntu-14-04-stuck-on-shutdown
<JanC> dat zijn workarounds voor sommige firmware-bugs ja
<michel__> ik denk dat het bios is hoor janc want tijdens het booten staat er press "dell" to enter setup
<JanC> tenzij dat een heel oude machine is zal het wel UEFI zijn
<michel__> het is een i7 pb een jaar of vier oud denk ik
<JanC> maar UEFI kan BIOS-emulatie starten voor het een OS boot
<JanC> zo'n optie heet vaak "legacy boot" o.i.d.
<michel__> dus als het uefi is mag ik niet in staat zijn een bios version terug te vinden toch? klinkt dat logisch?
<SCHAAP137> kdenk dat het network-manager-openvpn is
<JanC> michel__: dat klinkt logisch, maar de firmware-fabrikanten gebruiken vaak "BIOS" als ze "firmware" bedoelen  ;-)
<michel__> ik denk dat ik maar een uefi ga googlen want ik snap het verschil niet ! ik benoem dat spul al mijn ganseleven bios
<michel__> lol
<JanC> sowieso, Core i7 heeft altijd UEFI
<michel__> shaap? openvpn? ivm het shutdow problem?
<JanC> michel__: BIOS was het oude type firmware dat een uitbreiding op een uitbreiding op een uitbreiding was op de originele IBM PC firmware van 1981 of zo
<JanC> UEFI is de vervanger die wat moderner is  :)
<Qommand0r> ja michel__, denk het wel
<michel__> @jan , dus als ik het goed begrijp bestaat bios niet meer? .... haha en ik het maar blijven "bios" noemen ! veel bijgeleerd vandaag
<Qommand0r> is m'n andere nickname hier
<michel__> ik gebruik geen vpn momenteel
<Qommand0r> ik wel, draai m'n eigen, op een VPS'je
<Qommand0r> eentje met gateway redirect, eentje zonder
<JanC> wel, om het ingewikkeld te maken hebben de meeste UEFI firmwares een optie om BIOS te emuleren, en als je dat gebruikt denkt het OS dat je nog steeds BIOS gebruikt  :)
<Qommand0r> die eerste gebruik ik op vakantie wel veel
<JanC> soms kan je problemen oplossen door die emulatie uit te zetten (of soms aan)
<Qommand0r> dat gebruik ik sws JanC, UEFI met CSM ingeschakeld
<Qommand0r> Compatibility Support Module
<michel__> op de 14.04 gebruikte ik die ook , maakte deel uit van de linux course die ik volg, nu stuit ik op die afsluitbug. maar goed ik leer bij :)
<Qommand0r> emuleert een legacy BIOS
<JanC> het kan verschillende namen hebben
<JanC> eigenlijk zet je het best uit als je een modern OS gebruikt
<michel__> @jan emulatie afzetten? dus een soort firmware zonder uefi dan?
<Qommand0r> kheb network-manager-openvpn zelf gepatched, maar niet zodanig dat ik dit soort effecten verwacht
<JanC> nee, UEFI zonder BIOS-emulatie
<JanC> maar als je Windows gebruikt is dat een probleem, dacht ik
<michel__> ow ok , en dat is wat ik zonder het te beseffen in die grub heb aangepast dan?
<JanC> ik bedoel: Windows & linux werken in beide, maar Windows doet lastig als je switcht, dacht ik
<JanC> nee, niet in GRUB
<Qommand0r> dat kan ik beamen idd, maar elk OS gaat lastig doen als je zomaar switched
<michel__> ow ja je bedoelt die legacy afzetten?
<Qommand0r> zonder die legacy modus verwacht 'ie een EFI systeempartitie
<Qommand0r> en een GPT indeling
<Qommand0r> met legacy modus een MBR indeling en geen efi partitie
<michel__> ik heb idd een efi syspartition van 512meg ja
<Qommand0r> ik ken geen enkel OS dat dit kan omzeilen, het is of/of
<JanC> Qommand0r: ik schakelde vroeger vaak in Linux, geen probleem  :)
<Qommand0r> volgende install ga ik misschien wel zonder CSM doen
<Qommand0r> m'n data staat toch op ZFS
<JanC> GPT ondersteunt het bestaan van een boot-sector & MBR
<Qommand0r> oh, dat is wel cool
<JanC> als je beide hebt kan je beide booten in linux
<Qommand0r> ga ik een keer testen
<Qommand0r> kzit te denken aan het herinrichten van mn systeem en home disks iig
<michel__> amaai lol, mijn hoofd tolt een beetje ! mijn linux cursus bestaat voor de eerste 24 hoofdstukken uit " werken in de terminal " maar ben nog niets van partitioning tegengekomen ! een beetje zwaar leek nog dus ! maar goed !....
<JanC> wel opletten ivm MBR/GPT gelijk te houden natuurlijk
<michel__> hoe komt het dan dat ik een dual boot kan doen zonder grub? ik gebruik gewoon de windows boot manager voorheen en ik kon kiezen in welk os ik opstartte! grub herkent windows 10 niet
<JanC> al heb je MBR zelfs niet echt nodig
<michel__> geen mbr nodig?? dan staan er ergens flag's?
<JanC> michel__: dat was tegen Qommand0r
<michel__> oeps sorry @jan
<Qommand0r> hm, grub zou Windows 10 wel moeten herkennen, dacht ik
<JanC> ik bedoel, moet je je niet druk over maken tenzij je echt wil  :)
<Qommand0r> de extra mogelijkheden die GPT biedt, zijn wel interessant
<JanC> ja, m'n vader's laptop boot Windows 10 vanuit GRUB
<michel__> nee hoor grub herkent windows 10 echt niet hoor! staat vol van die topic's
<michel__> grub herkent win10 als vista
<Qommand0r> ja, maar JanC weet dat soort dingen te omzeilen
<Qommand0r> ;þ
<JanC> GRUB "herkent" helemaal geen Windows-versies
<Qommand0r> nou ja zeg, zomaar een ping timeout op mn home client
<JanC> de GRUB-installer is mogelijk wat anders  :)
<michel__> @jan bij mij komt er letterlijk op dat ie er anders os vind nl vista , en dan vraagt ie of ik door wil gaan met de install van grub hoor
<michel__> en nadien kent grub niets meer , ik krijg zelfs geen bootkeuze menu
<michel__> windowsbootmanager herkent ze beide :)
<michel__> op voorwaarde dat ik twee primaire partities gebruik
<JanC> mja, op m'n vader's laptop geen probleem dus
<Qommand0r> vroeger wel eens gedaan, BCD entries maken voor multiboot met de Windows 7 bootloader
<Qommand0r> krijg je een soort 2e kans als je Windows kiest om te starten
<Qommand0r> om toch nog naar linux/BSD te gaan :P
<JanC> tegenwoordig kan je ook vanuit (sommige) UEFI een OS loader kiezen
<JanC> moet BIOS-emulatie wel uit staan uiteraard
<JanC> en moet die optie in je firmware zitten
<Qommand0r> ja, dat lijkt me ook wel interessant om te testen
<Qommand0r> dit moederbord zou het moeten hebben
<Qommand0r> @ SCHAPiE iig
<Qommand0r> bedoel, SCHAAP137
<JanC> meeste laptops die ik gezien heb was UEFI firmware crap & heel beperkt, in m'n ASUS desktop mobo is die best wel uitgebreid
<Qommand0r> kon de firmware vanuit de firmware zelf upgraden, ging 'ie downloaden en installen, is zowat een heel OS
<JanC> inclusief on-line firmware updates vanuit firmware zelf en zo
<Qommand0r> 1080p, mouse-controlled
<JanC> idd.
<Qommand0r> en Windows maar zeuren over het gebrek aan netwerkdrivers, haha
<Qommand0r> lachwekkend
<JanC> GRUB kan dat overigens ook gebruiken
<JanC> Qommand0r: je kan zelfs Python draaien op UEFI, dus ja  :)
<michel__> zijn jullie echt anti windows? xp was toch niet slecht win10 mag er ook best wezen toch?
<JanC> laatste wat ik thuis gebruikt heb was Windows 2000  :)
<Qommand0r> neuh, kben niet anti, ik werk er wel dagelijks mee @ w0rk
<JanC> en Windows 10 zou ik nooit willen
<michel__> das idd een tijd gelden ja
<Qommand0r> kan bij wijze van spreken REGEDIT blind navigeren, geblinddoekt, ondersteboven hangend boven een poel met Piranha's
<michel__> ik zat met win 3.1 tem win 10 achter de pc ! maar ik moet toegeven dat ik denk dat ik linux wel boeiend vind
<michel__> een hele nieuwe wereld
<Qommand0r> is erg interessant idd
<JanC> Windows 10 is gewoon adware
<Qommand0r> BSD's zijn ook wel cool trouwens, michel__
<JanC> en spyware
<Qommand0r> zijn nog iets meer self-help / Spartaanser dan linuxes, naar mijn idee
<michel__> spyware klopt als een bus ,maar dat is heus niet vanaf windows 10 hoor haha
<Qommand0r> in win7 worden ook telemetry/diagnostics updates gepushed
<michel__> je bedoeld free BSD?
<Qommand0r> al die "Recommended updates"
<Qommand0r> michel__: ja, FreeBSD, OpenBSD, NetBSD
<JanC> en de rest  ;)
<michel__> ik dacht dat BSD unix was
<JanC> is het ook
<Qommand0r> klopt
<JanC> een fork van de originele UNIX
<Qommand0r> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berkeley_Software_Distribution#History
<michel__> heeft niks met linux te maken toch? of wel ?
<Qommand0r> staat los van linux idd
<JanC> linux is uiteraard wel op UNIX gebaseerd qua ideeën/APIs (POSIX API e.d.)
<michel__> ik was met free bsd begonnen maar kreeg niet eens de xserver aan de praat , heb toen op aanraden overgestapt naar linux
<Qommand0r> freebsd is tegenwoordig wel simpeler dan een tijdje terug
<michel__> ben er nog niet uit of dit wel de distro is die ik wil , maar ik moet ergens beginnen
<Qommand0r> gewoon sudo pkg install xorg
<Qommand0r> daarna mate, of gnome3
<Qommand0r> de juiste dingen in /etc/rc.conf zetten, /boot/loader.conf
<Qommand0r> rebootje, plop, desktop
<Qommand0r> eerste ding is sudo installeren eigenlijk, vanuit root
<JanC> als je intel hebt of zo toch  :)
<Qommand0r> en nano, tmux, weechat, etc
<michel__> ah nano is iets wat ik al ken :) , in de course moest ik die gebruiken om ppa: toe te voegen en dan apt-get update
<SCHAAP137> nano is fijn
<SCHAAP137> relaxeder dan vi
<michel__> dat is eigenlijk de reden waarom ik ubuntu gebruik omdat ik die apt begin te snappen! die andere pakket managers snap ik niet zo goed
<SCHAAP137> alhoewel dat ook betrouwbaar/failsafe werkt, indien je de commando's kent
<SCHAAP137> trouwens michel__, gebruik je TAB completion?
<michel__> ik vraag me eigenlijk af of er zoiets bestaat waarmee je via apt ook rpm's kunt toevoegen
<michel__> yep tabcompletion lekker handig :)
<SCHAAP137> ah ok, cool, omdat ik je eerder shaap zag typen
<michel__> oeps
<SCHAAP137> kd8 misschien had je het nog niet ontdekt :P
<JanC> michel__: er bestaat apt-rpm en alien en zo, maar hou er rekening mee dat rpms vaak niet 100% correct zullen werken omdat ze specifieke dingen voor Red Hat of Suse of Fedora of zo bevatten
<michel__> wel ik wist niet dat tabcompletion hier ook werkte ! nee ik gebruikte het enkel in de terminal
<SCHAAP137> fijnste shell vind ik zsh
<SCHAAP137> geniaalste completion/substitution spul wat ik ken
<JanC> (alien vertaalt een *.rpm in een *.deb)
<SCHAAP137> je zou lazerus een commando kunnen typen, steeds TAB om het te corrigeren, en het zou nog werken ook
<JanC> SCHAAP137: tot die het verandert in iets wat je systeem wist zeker?  :)
<michel__> @jan thnx ik zocht daar al een tijdje een antwoord op , omdat ik het absurd vind die verschillende package managers
<JanC> verschillende package managers zijn niet echt het probleem
<SCHAAP137> hehe
<SCHAAP137> ja JanC, zsh is echt geniaal in dat opzicht
<michel__> lazarus huh ... zegt me iets ik meen dat gebruikt te hebben in de course programming logica , das een pascal interpreter niet?
<JanC> lazarus is een Pascal IDE, maar SCHAAP137 bedoelde het als in "straalbezopen"
<michel__> lol
<Qommand0r> correct :P
<Qommand0r> brb ff de tanden poetsen
<michel__> ik hoop binnen een jaartje iets beter te kunnen meepraten met jullie. zal me wel lukken
<michel__> ik ga nu effe kijken hoe het zit met het installeren vanuit een .gz .tar file , ook zoiets raar , waarom lukt dat niet gewoon vanuit apt
<michel__> najaa...
<JanC> omdat dat meestal ook geen aangepaste programma's zijn
<JanC> of soms enkel source codee
<JanC> code
<michel__> waarom kan die apt manager niet gewoon die tar en gz en rpm en dpkg etc... converteren naar .deb . er moeten toch wel genieën bestaan die zo een proggie kunnen schrijven
<JanC> zo vaak heb je dat normaal ook niet nodig  :)
<michel__> is dat canonical die dat niet toe laat dan?
<Qommand0r> deb naar rpm is er wel
<JanC> zoals ik al zei: die pakketten zijn niet bedoeld voor Ubuntu of Debian
<Qommand0r> "alien"
<JanC> alien doet in twee richtingen
<Qommand0r> ah, okee
<Qommand0r> maar idd, deb en rpm zijn gemaakt voor specifieke distro's
<Qommand0r> beter de .tar.gz pakken en compileren, is ook leuk
<JanC> maar Ubuntu & Debian verwachten sommige bestanden in een verschillende plats dan RH/Fedora, etc.
<JanC> plaats
<Qommand0r> pcies, andere mappen, andere structuur van /etc, van /usr, enzovoorts
<michel__> ah ok ik snap het dus niet elke distro gebruikt dezelfde map voor dezelfde files? vb .config zit in ubuntu niet op dezelfde plaats als in vb redhat?
<Qommand0r> ubuntu vind ik fijn omdat het zinnige en veilige defaults heeft, en snel op te zetten is
<Qommand0r> kzou ook Debian kunnen installeren, en alles met de hand installeren, tweaken, etc
<Qommand0r> maar Ubuntu heeft dat al gedaan voor me, min of meer, op een relaxede manier
<JanC> michel__: ~/.config zit in de meeste distro's wel op dezelfde plaats
<michel__> ok dat snap ik, wordt ubuntu ook in de professionele wereld gebruikt? ik weet dat fedora professioneel gebruikt word
<JanC> natuurlijk
<Qommand0r> heel veel webservers draaien ubuntu
<JanC> Avatar is op Ubuntu gemaakt, de Franse politie gebruikt het, Belgacom gebruikt het, etc.  :)
<JanC> Google gebruikt het ook op de desktop
<JanC> Fedora wordt veel minder professioneel gebruikt (vaker Red Hat), al gebruikt Pixar het wel IIRC
<michel__> ok maar ik bedoel veel als netwerkbeheerders. ik vraag dat omdat ik een aanvulling zoek op mijn ccna en daar hopelijk werkt kan in vinden zodat ik weg kan uit de telefonie crapworld
<Qommand0r> daarentegen CentOS wel weer een hoop
<Qommand0r> community versie van RHEL
<JanC> CentOS als ze gratis RHEL willen :)
<Qommand0r> idd
<SCHAAP137> fijne client, dat weechat
<michel__> word ubuntu vb gebruikt om acl's aan te maken , en om vb dumb terminals al danniet toegang te verschaffen tot files ? etc??
<SCHAAP137> ubuntu zou zich prima lenen als thinclient-OS, dat denk ik wel
<michel__> of is dat toch meer de unix wereld ipv linux wereld?
<SCHAAP137> kun je prima dichttimmeren
<michel__> ow ok thnx
<SCHAAP137> alleen geen idee hoe het dan met licentiering zit
<SCHAAP137> kun je beter FreeBSD voor inzetten, of NetBSD
<SCHAAP137> daar mag je helemaal mee doen wat je wilt
<michel__> dus toch unix dan
<JanC> Edubuntu gebruikt terminal server
<SCHAAP137> ja, maar die licentie werkt op een andere manier
<JanC> Wikipedia & Netflix draaien ook op Ubuntu IIRC
<JanC> SCHAAP137: waarom zou er een licentieprobleem zijn met linux?
<SCHAAP137> dat is niet wat ik zeg
<SCHAAP137> ik constateer enkel dat BSD of MIT licentie nog wat losser is dan GLP/GLPv2, als het gaat om waar afgeleide producten zich aan dienen te houden
<JanC> het enige wat je moet doen is de source code beschikbaar maken
<michel__> ik denk dat SCHAAP137 bedoelt dat unix licentie voorwaarden niet opensource zijn , en daardoor niet voor verwarring zorgen. opensource betekend niet noodzakelijk gratis als ik het goed begrijp
<JanC> BSD & MIT is ook open source
<michel__> is toch bijna overal solaris , wordt bsd echt gebruikt dan? zal toch niet vaak voorkomen
<SCHAAP137> open source betekent niet per se de verplichting om code openbaar te maken; een afgeleid product van iets wat BSD/MIT gelicentieerd is, hoef je geen code van openbaar te maken
<SCHAAP137> valt niet onder de verplichting van die licentie, terwijl dit bij GPL/GPLv2 wel zo is, geloof ik
<JanC> Apple gebruikt NetBSD in hun routers en zo
<JanC> en Solaris is ook grotendeels open source tegenwoordig  :)
<SCHAAP137> OS X heeft ook een hoop FreeBSD code erin zitten
<SCHAAP137> ja Solaris is nu OpenIndiana feitelijk
<SCHAAP137> best mooi OS ook
<JanC> (niet de laatste versies, maar goed)
<SCHAAP137> of illumos
<JanC> IllumOS is de basis voor Nexenta & zo ja
<michel__> je moet de code wel degelijk meeleveren hoor in open source ,het addertje zit hem in het feit dat de licentie voorwaarden dat bepalen . vb windows kan je niet zomaar zonder betalen downloaden en je krijt geen code mee ! als je fedora download en je die professoneel gaat gebruiken moet je betalen en dan moeten ze de source code geven
<SCHAAP137> moet dat echt bij Fedora?
<JanC> michel__: er bestaan verschillende open source licentie, en de meeste vereisen niet dat je de source beschikbaar stelt
<michel__> gebruik je solaris ,moet jeook onmiddelijk betalen etc...
<michel__> yep bij fedora en redhat zul je betalen hoor
<JanC> Fedora kan je niet voor betalen
<JanC> RHEL wel
<michel__> Aveve veevoeders bedrijf gebruiken fedora en dat is betalend ! echt wel hoor
<Qommand0r> Fedora kun je idd niet voor betalen
<JanC> onzin, je kan Fedora gewoon gebruiken, maar mogelijk betalen ze voor support er op
<michel__> je kan ubuntu toch ook gewoon gratis gebruiken zolang dit niet proffesioneel gebruik is
<JanC> je mag beide professioneel gebruiken zonder te betalen
<michel__> de licentie bepaald wel degelijk dat je moet betalen van zodra ze buite labfase gebruikt worden
<JanC> welnee
<JanC> geen idee wie je dat verteld heeft...
<michel__> je hebt gelijk Jan , maar het zijn de opensource software pakketten waarovoor men kan aanrekenen. niet ieder software pakket behoort tot de distro
<JanC> open source kan je in theorie geld voor vragen, maar je kan niet verbieden dat de persoon aan wie je het verkoopt het vervolgens gratis uitdeelt, dus in de praktijk werkt dat niet
<michel__> zo kanjij een software pakket maken waarbij opensource bepaald dat je kan aanrekenen bij professioneel gebruik dat moet dan in je licentie voorwaarden staan die bij het pakket horen
<JanC> en nee, zo'n bepaling kan niet bij Open Source
<michel__> ik heb er geen zicht op over hoeveel boetes hierdoor reeds zijn ontstaan ! maar ik vermeld gewoon wat ik in mijn cursus leer
<michel__> valt idd wellicht niet te controleren
<JanC> dan is je cursus fout, of je hebt het verkeerd begrepen
<michel__> dat kan ook natuurlijk
<JanC> https://opensource.org/definition
<JanC> staat meteen in punt 1
<JanC> en punt 6
<michel__> ivm fedora en betalen http://www.techzine.nl/nieuws/43680/fedora-project-heeft-fedora-24-uitgebracht.html
<JanC> ik kan niet op die site  :P
<michel__> nu ja maakt niet uit! de waarheid zal ergens in het midden liggen, ik kan moeilijk geloven dat ik ALLES verkeerd begrepen heb :)
<JanC> die site die ik gaf is van de organisatie die het trademark "Open Source" heeft, zij zullen het echt wel weten  :)
<michel__> klopt jan en toch lees ik er het volgende
<michel__> The license must not place restrictions on other software that is distributed along with the licensed software. For example, the license must not insist that all other programs distributed on the same medium must be open-source software.
<michel__> hiervoor zal het betalend zijn dus
<JanC> sure?
<JanC> dan is het geen open source OS
<michel__> het gaat niet over een os jan
<JanC> en Fedora heeft enkel open source op hun CDs
<Qommand0r> kga maar ns slapen
<Qommand0r> laterzzz
<JanC> als je in een Fedora-groep zou zeggen dat Fedora niet open source is wordt je vermoedelijk gelyncht  ;)
<JanC> word je*
<michel__> 'k laters en bedankt voor de hulp
<michel__> ah ze zulleneen newbie wel vergeven
<JanC> :)
#ubuntu-nl 2016-07-12
<OerHeks> morgentjes
<trijntje> hey OerHeks
<OerHeks> hoi trijntje, ik ga vandaag over op 16.04 :-D
<trijntje> OerHeks: spannend, upgrade of een verse installatie?
<OerHeks> ik denk vers. eerst even kijken of me videokaart nog vol stof zit, etc ..
<Qommand0r> môggeuh
<Guest33999> is hier iemand die mij kan helpen ivm het aansluiten van een ipod?
<Guest33999> Ik ben geen nerd hé :-)
<Guest33999> mijn ipod is gereset .....nu vindt rhytmbox hem niet meer terug
<Guest33999> waar kan ik een mountpoint vinden ?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-07-13
<witte> I have to login by trying from a USB into my PC.
<witte> What are the login
<crawler> goeie nacht iedereen. iemand ervaring met afsluitproblemen?
<crawler> ik kan ubuntu dus niet afsluiten ! enkel maar rebooten. ben er al een paar dagen op aan het zoeken. tijdens afsluiten blijft ik in het splashscreen hangen
<crawler> persoonlijk denk ik dat het een "efi" probleem is
<crawler> het probleem ontstond nadat ik ubuntu installeerde op een hdd waarop voorheen windows 10 stond. ik installeerde via een usb stick
<crawler> kheb vroeger eerde ubuntu op dezelfde pc gedraaid en er nooit problemen mee gehad. zou het kunnen dat de installatie iets aan mijn bios heeft gewijzigd?
<crawler> eerder deze week dacht ik een oplossing gevonden te hebben , maar het probleem doet zich opnieuw voor
<crawler> is geen dual boot ! enkel ubuntu op  mijn machine
<crawler> niemand?
<crawler> toen dacht ik maar :" ok dit heeft lang genoeg geduurd" ik zet er maar een ander os op , ik probeerde er terug windows op te zetten , zonder resultaat . ik toen laat ik effe kali proberen idem geen resultaat! maw ik zit nu vast met een ubuntu op mijn machine die niet wilt afsluiten en ik krijg er geen ander os op! het enige wat wel lukte was een 32bit puppy linux te installeren
#ubuntu-nl 2016-07-14
<knightwise> morge
<michel_> hoi, iemand die meent te kunnen helpen met een afsluitprobleem? ik ben er al een paar dagen mee aan het sukkelen. ik dacht dat het aan ubuntu 16.04 lag , maar nu staar er terug 14.04 op en het probleem blijft bestaan. Ik kan namelijk niet afsluiten enkel rebooten
<michel_> ik schuimde reeds ook de forums al af maar niets lijkt te lukken! jammer
<michel_> ik blijft dus hangen in het splash screen. het verwijderen van het splashscreen lijkt ook niet te lukken. wellicht zou ik dan een error te lezen krijgen. of zien welke jobs er nog aan het runnen zijn
<michel_> Als ik aanpassingen aan "grub " wil toevoegen krijg ik onderstaande melding in mijn terminal nl:
<michel_> (gedit:15738): Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<OerHeks> afsluitprobleem.. misschien is het een bios ACPI setting, of een bios update die dat fixt.
<OerHeks> als je een GTK programma gedit vanuit terminal start, tja, dan krijg je warnings, die zijn niet erg.
<michel_> kan men de bios update vanuit linux dan?
<michel_> updaten?
<OerHeks> nee, dat moet vanuit de bios via een usb stick ofzo, of vanuit windows. zie de vendor.
<michel_> dus moet ik eerst weer windows installeren?
<michel_> ow of via usb stick? effe naar vendor site kijken
<OerHeks> er loopt wel een project om die updates nou eens goed te regelen.. officieele docs https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
#ubuntu-nl 2016-07-15
<Hoogerdijk> Hoi allemaal
<Sling> hi
<Hoogerdijk> ik wil en van de versie's van ubentu installeren naast mijn winsows 10 hoe kan ik dit het best aanpakken
<Sling> dan raad ik een virtuele machine aan
<Sling> download virtualbox, download een Ubuntu ISO
<Sling> en maak een virtuele machine aan met die ISO in de virtuele cd-rom speler :)
<Hoogerdijk> en als ik Ubuntu gewoon wil installeren naast mijn windows10
<OerHeks> of in windows ruimte vrij maken, en iso booten van usb of dvd https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Sling> Hoogerdijk: wat wil je er mee doen dan?
<Sling> dual boot word ik nooit zo vrolijk van
<OerHeks> dual boot is goed te doen, misschien heb je de UEFI handleiding ook nodig https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Hoogerdijk> bedankt oerheks
<Hoogerdijk> ik zelf ben al testen van windows10 en nu wil ik ubuntu goed leren kennen vandaar
<JanC> als je Ubuntu serieus as desktop wil gebruiken wil je het niet in een VM...
<JanC> als
<Sling> nee, maar als je het wil uitproberen dan kan t prima
<OerHeks> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/07/15/notice-of-security-breach-on-ubuntu-forums/
#ubuntu-nl 2016-07-17
<ulterior_> hi! Anyone I can PM? thinking of moving to amsterdam
<pjotter> Wanneer mijn computer opstart worden een aantal schijven dmv fstab gemount. Echter, het komt nogal eens voor dat het netwerk nog (net) niet klaar is. De schijven worden dan niet gemount. Is hier iets tegen te doen?
<lordievader> Ja, systemd heeft daar wel wat voor.
<lordievader> Maar ja...
<lordievader> Nu is ie weg.
#ubuntu-nl 2017-07-10
<Guest625> ben behoorlijk nieuw in ubuntu en heb een probleem
<RdeH> vertel..
<Guest625> hallo iemand aanwezig ?
<Guest625> heb een ubuntu machine op vmware draaien
<Guest625> heb een grote upgrade uitgevoerd en deze is compleet misgegaan.
<Guest625> systeem is blijkbaar corrupt geworden.
<RdeH> as ik jou was zou ik helemaal overnieuw beginnen
<Guest625> Ik kan die schijf wel benaderen via een nieuw gecreëerd unbuntu installatie
<Guest625> heb ik gedaan
<RdeH> en?
<Guest625> heb die schijf gemount
<Guest625> ik krijg basistoegang tot alle bestanden behalve enkele mappen die een kruisje hebben
<RdeH> dan moet je inloggen als root
<Guest625> mijn root heet "beheerder" en ik heb ingelogd
<Guest625> mijn nieuwe schijf is perfect bereikbaar
<RdeH> wat wil je precies?
<Guest625> ik zou enkele bestanden willen recuperen die de settings van mijn unifi bevatten
<RdeH> da weet ik ook niet :(
<Guest625> dus heb mijn schijf kunnen mouten als "opslagmedium"
<RdeH> ja
<Guest625> en op deze schijf zijn veel mappen bereikbaar maar niet degene die ik nodig heb
<RdeH> vreemd
<Guest625> voorbeeld /var/lib/unifi
<Guest625> staat met een kruisje
<Guest625> en in deze map staan settings die ik graag zou recuperen
<RdeH> sudo -i #
<Guest625> dat lukt
<Guest625> en hoe ga ik nu via terminal naar die map
<RdeH> cd /map/map/map/bestand
<Guest625> en hoe verander je van drive ?
<RdeH> zo werkt linux niet
<RdeH> alles 1 drive
<Guest625> en waar staat mijn opslagmedium dan onder ?
<Guest625> cd var
<RdeH> kweeniet?
<RdeH> misschien iemand anders...
<RdeH> IEMAND ????????!!!!!
<Guest625> heb het gevonden
<RdeH> aha oke
<Guest625> staat onder /media/beheerder/ en dan een bepaald nummer
<Guest625> ok dan krijg ik wel toegang
<Guest625> dus ik zou mijn bestandsbeheer (grafisch) moeten kunnen laten aanmelden als root
<Guest625> je hebt me al een stuk geholpen.
<Guest625> zou je me eventueel kunnen helpen welke opdracht je gebruikt om te kopieren
<RdeH> copy geloof ik
<Guest625> het eerste dat ik nu al weet ik is dat ik geen gegevens kwijt ben
<Guest625> dit is al geruststellend voor mij.
<Guest625> copy niet gevonden wel hcopy rcopy bcopy fcopy
<RdeH> moet je ff uitzoeken
<RdeH> cp kan ook nog
<RdeH> Usage: cp [OPTION]... [-T] SOURCE DEST
<RdeH>   or:  cp [OPTION]... SOURCE... DIRECTORY
<RdeH>   or:  cp [OPTION]... -t DIRECTORY SOURCE...
<RdeH> Copy SOURCE to DEST, or multiple SOURCE(s) to DIRECTORY.
<Guest625> google gaf mij volgende tip: gksudo -k -u root nautilus
<Guest625> en dit blijkt een "explorer" op te starten met root identiteit
<Guest625> ga daar nu eventjes mee aan de slag en hoop dat ik het probleem hiermee kan verhelpen
<Guest625> ik kom later terug om te melden hoe het ging
<Guest625> bedankt voor de hulp RdeH je hebt me fantastisch geholpen en heb nu meer inzicht in het systeem unbuntu
<Guest625> ziet er goed uit
<RdeH> okay
<Guest625> behalve dat de data voor mij als gewone gebruiker weer geencrypt is
<Guest625> dus heb de data kunnen verplaatsen maar het probleem is dat ik toch als root moet ingelogd zijn om ze te kunnen openen
<RdeH> chown kan dat veranderen, goed lezen je snapt het vanzelf
<RdeH> chmod of chown
<lordievader> Guest625: Wat is Unifi precies? Als deze het namelijk geencrypt heeft gaat 'root' je niet helpen.
<Guest625> unifi is de controller software van wireless toestelletjes
<Guest625> https://unifi-sdn.ubnt.com/
<Guest625> het leuke aan het materiaal is dat het prijs kwaliteit zeer goed materiaal is.
<Guest625> wireless devices zijn poe en als je het via de softwarematige controller doet je maar een maal de
<Guest625> settings moet doen en dat hij dan alles netjes bijhoudt en monitort
<lordievader> Nice
<Guest625> Je hebt ook switchen die je via dezelfde controller kan beheren
<lordievader> Ziet eruit als leuk speelgoed ;)
<Guest625> is er een toestel stuk dan adopteer je een nieuwe en zet je de settings van de defecte terug
<Guest625> en hang je hem gewoon weer op
<Guest625> hij doet ook automatisch roaming
<Guest625> en je kan gewoon jouw users zien hoppen van het ene accesspoint naar het andere
<Guest625> je kan ook verschillende wifi's instellen, elk in hun Vlan zodat je je netwerk wel wat veiliger kunt maken
<Guest625> vb "wifi guest" in aparte vlan met enkel toegang tot het internet
<Guest625> kan ik wel aanbevelen, hetzelfde materiaal bij hp kost stukken van mensen
<Guest625> allen had een issue met ubuntu en had wat hulp nodig
<lordievader> Ik heb zo een gevoel dat mijn vriendin dat toch wel wat overkill gaat vinden :P
<Guest625> heden ten dage toch wel wat opletten.
<Guest625> voor je het weet zit je met een stuk ransomware opgescheept
<lordievader> Ach, daar heb je backups voor.
<RdeH> zo ist maar net..
<Guest625> hallo, bedankt iedereen, het is gelukt heb al mijn settings terug
<RdeH> goed zo
<Guest625> scheelt me wel een pak werk
<Guest625> mocht ik anders gans controller opnieuw instellen en met hoogtewerker een 7 tal accespoints gaan afvijzen
<RdeH> ik heb apache2 geinstaleerd, nou kan ik alleen niet -op mijn ip- de website bereiken, wel localhost.., iemand..?
<selckin> thuis internet? meeste  blocken poorten < 1024, en vaak zit je achter NAT
<RdeH> hoe kan ik hem werkend krijgen,,, iemand?
<RdeH> wat bedoel je met : NAT
<RdeH> war ken ik die vinden
<RdeH> t heb te maken met een private ip adres en me poort naarbuiten
<wasted> gooi je poort open op je router
<wasted> en hoop dat je isp de poorten < 1024 niet afsluit
<wasted> als je niet standaard poorten wil gebruiken => /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<wasted> en je sites-available bestanden aanpassen
<wasted> dan apache herstarten
<wasted> en nakijken of je website ingeschakeld is
<wasted> was ik nog vergeten
<wasted> :)
<RdeH> ik ga zo redhat downloaden
<RdeH> oeps*!!
<wasted> 'k vind ubuntu aangenaam
<RdeH> ik draai nu debian, maar tis toch een tikkie anders
<wasted> never change a winning team ;)
<wasted> => ubuntu
<lordievader> Ieder zijn voorkeur, toch?
<wasted> idd
<lordievader> Phew, werd al bang dat ik terug moest naar Ubuntu :p
<wasted> 'k heb eens een tijdje gentoo gehad
<lordievader> Ik draai het nog steeds ;)
<wasted> ^^
#ubuntu-nl 2017-07-11
<johan__> wie kan mij hoe kan ik in ubuntu bij een hp elitebook 2540p het bios password kan resetten
<oerheks_> als ik wil doneren op https://www.ubuntu-nl.org/, dan is de site offline :-(
<SimonNL> The site is currently not available due to technical problems. Please try again later. Thank you for your understanding.
#ubuntu-nl 2017-07-12
<oerheks_> date -d @1500000000
#ubuntu-nl 2017-07-14
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<Proud2Bee> Goodmoaning
<lordievader> o/
<CyberGabber> OA
#ubuntu-nl 2018-07-09
<Maikel> dit is al zo oud nieuws
<arubislander> Ik heb denk ik wat gemist.
#ubuntu-nl 2018-07-12
<Ernst> Goede morgen
<Ernst> Jarenlang kom ik hier terecht als er weer een crisis is...
<josspyker> crisis?
<Ernst> Voor het werk moet het scherm 90 graden gedraaid
<Ernst> Nu loopt het vast... Dat is mijn crisis...
<Ernst> Als je iets te vroeg bent dan kan je dingen installeren die misschien niet zo handig is in zo een computer...
<Ernst> Zoals Steam... ;-)
<josspyker> je bedoelt dat je de monitor omdraait?
<Ernst> Jep, 3 zelfs tegen elkaar.
<josspyker> welke video kaart?
<Ernst> Ik ben geen linux terminal fan, ik blijf het liefst bij PHP, javascript en db... Ik gebruik zelfs sudo nautilus en niet de terminal...
<Ernst> Het is een AMD, maar geen AMD  software. Gewoon van Ubuntu.
<Ernst> Ik gebruik 16.04 64 geudated
<Ernst> Als ik als guast inlog werken alle drie de schermen in 0 prima. Als ik een scherm omdraai loopt dat scherm vast.
<Ernst> Ik heb het even in #ubuntu.
<Ernst> Misschien moet ik de default driver setting zetten ofzo?
<Ernst> Ik kan misschien de AMD driver om het maar als omweg.
<ujjain> domme vraag, maar hoe enable ik de ssh service?
<ujjain> in Docker... systemctl start ssh -> system has not been booted with systemd as init system (PID 1). Can't operate.
<arubislander> exec /usr/sbin/sshd -D
<arubislander> maar, waarom wil je ssh server in je container draaien?
<Maikel> omdat mensen containers nauwelijks begrijpen
<arubislander> misschien is er een valide usecase (ik kan hem niet bedenken, maar dat betekent niet dat die er niet is)
<Maikel> afaik wil je sowieso alles van te voren in kloppen via code en niet handmatig een ssh daemon opstarten
<arubislander> Nee, neem aan dat het opstarten in of via de Dockerfile zou worden geregeld.
#ubuntu-nl 2018-07-14
<slacker_nl> grappig, aruba represent
<oerheks> aruba?
<slacker_nl> ik vermoed dat arubislander van het eiland is
<oerheks> ah zo
<oerheks> wij zitten ook op een eiland, hoor
<slacker_nl> en in een docker container een ssh daemon gaan draaien.. dat lijkt me niet echt slim
<slacker_nl> texel?
<oerheks> oke, het is een gróót eiland
<oerheks> in docker een sshd, en op je host een sshd om toegang tot docker te krijgen?
<slacker_nl> misschien is `docker exec` meer wat de mensen willen
<slacker_nl> of `docker run`
<slacker_nl> of regel het via swarm of kubernetes
<oerheks> ja, het is een complex gegeven, en soms moet je niet het wiel opnieuw uitvinden
<oerheks> docker for ubuntu dummies
<oerheks> :-D
<oerheks> help je mee schrijven ?
<slacker_nl> meeschrijven aan wat?
<slacker_nl> oerheks: het continent europa zou ik niet als eiland willen kwalificeren
<oerheks> ja ja continent
<oerheks> mar het is technisch een eiland
<oerheks> omgeven door water
<slacker_nl> technisch is het een groot stuk land met vele toppen en dalen
<slacker_nl> daar zit toevallig wat water tussen
<slacker_nl> een meer, zo u wil
<slacker_nl> als die ubuntu-de was geweest, was dat ook nog eens spot on
<slacker_nl> s/die/dit
#ubuntu-nl 2020-07-11
<perre_vl> voor websites heb ik een aparte gebruiker.. eg.: webhost
<perre_vl> en die heeft als home /webhost
<perre_vl> alee.. /webhost/apache eigenlijk maar da doet er niet zoveel toe
<perre_vl> de meeste 'webnest' heeft www-data nodig om goed te kunnen werken
<perre_vl> eg.: cms opzetten
<perre_vl> meestal is de error: kan niet schrijven
<perre_vl> bla bla bla
<perre_vl> hoe kan ik dat best oplossen ?
<perre_vl> de webhost heeft enkel chrooted ftp toegang
<perre_vl> de gebruiker heeft enkel chrooted ftp toegang
<perre_vl> zal het zo typen :)
<perre_vl> vroeger deed ik gewoon upload en dan via ssh sudo chown nest
<perre_vl> maar daar wil ik eigenlijk een beetje vanaf ( ook voor mijn eigen gemak )
<perre_vl> ik heb de gebruiker webhost al eens in de www-data groep gestoken maar dat loste het probleem niet op
